# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 7/28/14



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _*He has returned. He, of course, being the conqueror himself, Brock Lesnar (or, if you’re Paul Heyman, BRRROOOOCKKK LESNARRRR). And he has eyes on the one prize that’s right up there with The Undertaker’s WrestleMania Streak: the WWE World Heavyweight Championship currently dangling around the bull-like neck of John Cena. With The Champ scheduled to be in-house on Raw, what will he have to say about his latest challenger to the throne? WWE.com has a few ideas on what to expect this Monday night.
> 
> Oh, and about that arrest … *_














> _*Good heavens, did Stephanie McMahon misread the situation last week. Thinking she had gotten the best of Brie Bella by slapping her across the face when the Bella Twin – having bought a ticket to watch sister Nikki in action – got into a verbal altercation with her, things turned sour when that same slap led to an arrest and charge of aggravated battery. Brie and Nikki made their feelings known on the matter, though The Authority has been instructed to keep quiet on the situation while legal issues are resolved. Will they heed the lawyers’ warning come Monday?*_














> _*Chris Jericho beat Bray Wyatt at WWE Battleground, but he ain’t out of the woods yet: The Eater of Worlds immediately got his comeuppance by battering Y2J into a pulp on the WWE App, and seemed to insinuate he wasn’t quite done with the former Undisputed Champion in his latest sermon last Monday. Does Wyatt wanna start another war? And will Jericho reply?*_














> _*Bidding a fond adieu to Paul Heyman’s managerial services just around the time the mad scientist wrangled Brock Lesnar out of the wild, Cesaro seemingly threw out his name as a potential ally for The Authority. Although The King of Swing hasn’t been able to defeat the corporate power’s most consistent enemy of late, Dean Ambrose, he did give The Lunatic Fringe one hellacious beating on SmackDown, and even engaged in some post-match physicality alongside Mr. Money in the Bank himself, Seth Rollins. Not bad as far as a job application goes; will Triple H accept?*_














> _*Of all the things the WWE Universe expected to see on Monday, esteemed funk machine Xavier Woods showing up in a white suit and demanding Kofi Kingston and Big E “take” what was rightfully theirs had to skew toward the bottom of the list. Yet that’s exactly what happened, and “Kof-E” seemed to take Woods’ proclamations seriously. The budding tag team already showed an attitude change on WWE Main Event when they mauled "Slater Gator" into defeat; will the trend continue on Raw?*_














> _*The challenge is set, and The Champ may not be here for long. Staring in the face of Brock Lesnar as his No. 1 contender, WWE World Heavyweight Champion John Cena is set to make his first address to the WWE Universe since retaining the ultimate title in a Fatal 4-Way at WWE Battleground, and his first since WWE COO Triple H accepted Lesnar as Cena’s opponent last week. What will the Cenation leader have to say? Tune in at 8/7 CT on USA Network to find out, with special Pre-Show analysis on WWE Network starting 7:30 ET, with Backstage Pass following after the show at 11.*_





> *Official WWE.COM Tagged Superstars:
> 
> John Cena
> Brock Lesnar
> ...


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Cena there this week, no Lesnar.

Lesnar there the following week, no Cena.

Second biggest PPV of the year.

Yay! :cheer


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Looking forward to Rybaxel and Cena. Hopefully #BrieMode makes another appearance.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Nikki & Brie @BellaTwins 

Interesting. Got a call from @WWE HQ. Apparently, @StephMcMahon wants me at #RAW. Can only imagine what this is about. I'll be there- READY!

:lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Let's hope RAW is good. Last week's episode was okay.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Funny enough, I'm finding the Steph/Brie storyline, very interesting!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

More awesome promos from Brie! Yay!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Can't wait for Steph's reaction :mark:. 

:steph


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Can't wait for Steph's reaction :mark:.
> 
> :steph


Thank fuck for Steph, really. Carrying this feud, like the boss she is.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm...no Swagger nor Rusev in the five point preview. I'm really curious as to how they're going to be handled these two if they are going to fight at Summerslam. Please let Swagger wrestle someone else and get some wins, ffs, because this is ridiculous.

Rest of it looks interesting. Curious as to what their plans are for Cesaro, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TKOW said:


> Cena there this week, no Lesnar.
> 
> Lesnar there the following week, no Cena.
> 
> ...


Wait, Lesnar's not going to be there?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Lesnar's not advertised for RAW tommorow? So when are we gonna get a Lesnar/Cena interaction?


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> Lesnar's not advertised for RAW tommorow? So when are we gonna get a Lesnar/Cena interaction?


Summerslam


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> Lesnar's not advertised for RAW tommorow? So when are we gonna get a Lesnar/Cena interaction?


On the 8/11 Raw, because Cena won't be at the 8/4 Raw. 

Dat buildup. :Jordan


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> On the 8/11 Raw, because Cena won't be at the 8/4 Raw.
> 
> Dat buildup. :Jordan


WWE might legit think that if Cena/Lesnar never meet in the ring before the match, it'll build more tension for when they finally come face-to-face at SummerSlam.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Chrome said:


> On the 8/11 Raw, because Cena won't be at the 8/4 Raw.
> 
> Dat buildup. :Jordan


itrs pretty smart the way they are building it. no need for fighting each other every day.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully we get a legit fight on the go home show with Cena fucking Brock's face up this time instead of like in 2012.

I really hope Cena goes in as confident ala Bryan and Punk. He's not winning either way, though.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Really hope it's a good one!

So no Lesnar?

Hopefully the Steph and Brie segment is good, and Ambrose and Rollins will no doubt deliver as always.

Also interested in Woods, Kofi and Big E's stable slowly gaining legs.


----------



## Good News Barrett (Jul 28, 2014)

Heyman alone is more than enough to sell the ppv.

he's immortal on mic


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

In b4 usual Cena recap promo where he just talks about what happened in the last 2 weeks.

Also can't wait to see stupid, sexy, babygurl, badass rebel Reigns do some cool shit and go over someone more talented than him.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

It's in Houston, Texas. Should be in for an alright crowd, shouldn't we?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Get ready we *might* be in for some chaotic booking tonight <3

Hope the rumor about Randy is true guess we will find out tonight.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

SPOILERS FOR TONIGHT


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Hopefully the booking isn't as bad as last week.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

So little star power.



Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Get ready we *might* be in for some chaotic booking tonight <3
> 
> Hope the rumor about Randy is true guess we will find out tonight.


I haven't been keeping up .. what rumour would that be?


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Dec_619 said:


> It's in Houston, Texas. Should be in for an alright crowd, shouldn't we?


For some reason southern crowds usually are awful (of course there are exceptions like miami last week)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TKOW said:


> Cena there this week, no Lesnar.
> 
> Lesnar there the following week, no Cena.
> 
> ...


I know Cena is filming a movie or whatever, but like you say, Summerslam - the 2nd biggest PPV, for the title too. Oh well, let's just hope the match is good and we get the correct outcome.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Let's see how they follow up Xavier's Raw promo.

Stack em up.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm interested to see how Reigns-Orton is handled after the negative reactions regarding their matches. I could see WWE inserting Kane or a stipulation to guard against having an awful match at Summerslam. They can't ruin the chosen one so early.

The Xavier Woods faction could have legs or it could be a horrible flop.

I hope they keep finding ways to keep Rollins-Ambrose fresh.

It would also be nice to give the thieving stable boy Cesaro some direction. I can't believe how they totally killed his momentum since Wrestlemania. It really is astounding how poorly he's been handled since then.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Let's see how they follow up Xavier's Raw promo.
> 
> Stack em up.


It's going to end with Kofi jobbing to Ryback with no follow up.

WWE Logic'd.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Random thought: If Swagger is there tonight, will Texas's patriotism outweigh their dislike of Oklahoma?



Parker said:


> It's going to end with Kofi jobbing to Ryback with no follow up.
> 
> WWE Logic'd.


:c Let's hope not. I really want to see them go far with this faction. Might as well, the guys in it were doing nothing at the time and they're certainly stronger together than apart.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Today Raw comes to H-Town which means Sandow will cosplay as James Harden :harden
That would be funny since he already has the beard, all he needs is a Rockets shirt.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Random thought: If Swagger is there tonight, will Texas's patriotism outweigh their dislike of Oklahoma?
> 
> 
> 
> :c Let's hope not. I really want to see them go far with this faction. Might as well, the guys in it were doing nothing at the time and they're certainly stronger together than apart.


Why do Texas hate Oklahoma?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I do hope they continue the Swagger/Rusev feud. One feud im actually bloody enjoying TBH.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Why do Texas hate Oklahoma?


Rivaling college football (?) teams, I believe. 

Swagger got major heat back in 2010 as WHC by singing the Oklahoma Sooners's fight song and wearing a jerey.

Looks like he's played it safe at house shows and fans are still chanting 'USA' in Texas.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RDEvans said:


> Lesnar's not advertised for RAW tommorow? So when are we gonna get a Lesnar/Cena interaction?


Hopefully the week before Summerslam. At least.:sad:


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I simply cannot wait to see more of Brie's sensational acting.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE ‏@WWE 3 Min.

Find out what @JohnCena has to say about his @SummerSlam match with @BrockLesnar on #Raw! http://wwe.me/zF06A 

:lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WWE really needs to get things intesfied. Make the buildup to Summerslam feel important.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Today Raw comes to H-Town which means Sandow will cosplay as James Harden :harden
> That would be funny since he already has the beard, all he needs is a Rockets shirt.


Well it seems like they want Sandow to be a heel, so if they go the Rockets route, I would say he would Carmello Anthony saying how Houston Sucks and he would never come there.

As for Brie Bella coming to Raw tonight, Sweet we will get to hear the word Bitch another 100 times.

And we get our weekly answer for is Swagger/Russev being continued?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sandow will probably come out in a Chandler Parsons Mavericks jersey and get squashed by a returning Big Show.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok so am i getting this right? Lesnar is not on the show tonight, Cena is not on Raw next week so the only time they will be face to face is the Raw before Summerslam? 

This would be fine i guess with Heyman carrying the feud if Lesnars schedule in September allowed Cena/Lesnar to have more interactions but he is only working the go home show to NOC in September. 

Fuck me, this isn't much of a feud.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

sounds like a real boring episode bound to happen


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Ughh idk where they are going wit this whole Steph arrested thing. I hope it picks up and the black stable hope it isnt another "the man keeping us down" thing a la teddy long with rodney mack ten years ago. Hope it'll be decent.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> WWE really needs to get things intesfied. Make the buildup to Summerslam feel important.


If only they built up Cena having an on screen friend (someone not named Reigns) and then Lesnar just destroys him when Cena is not there...that will build some heat for the match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Well it seems like they want Sandow to be a heel, so if they go the Rockets route, I would say he would Carmello Anthony saying how Houston Sucks and he would never come there.
> 
> As for Brie Bella coming to Raw tonight, Sweet we will get to hear the word Bitch another 100 times.
> 
> *And it is our weekly answer for is Swagger/Russev being continued?*


They better continue this goddamn feud, I swear to God I will implode if they don't.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

What about the rumored flag match? Or was that just total bullshit?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0728/579453/cena-vs-lesnar-hype-on-tonight-raw/



> - Brock Lesnar is not being advertised for tonight's RAW but we know that his SummerSlam opponent John Cena will be returning. We can expect some promos between Cena and Paul Heyman when Lesnar isn't booked. Heyman tweeted the following today:
> 
> "... and now, we are prepared to march right through the heart of the #Cenation! @WWE @JohnCena @BROCKLESNAR"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> What about the rumored flag match? Or was that just total bullshit?


Think that was more wishful thinking than anything to get Swagger a win in the feud before Rusev finishes it off.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the continuation of Ambrose/Rollins, their feud has been great so far. Also interested to see what they do with Cesaro.


----------



## Evoker_Aegis (Nov 8, 2013)

Things I hope that will happen in Raw
-Cesaro joins the Authority.
-The group of Big E, Kofi & Xavier Woods interrupting a match and destroys everyone in the ring.
-Swagger vs. Rusev match announcement for Summerslam.
-Miz getting a brogue kick from Sheamus or a superkick from Ziggler.
-Reigns getting an RKO from Orton please I like Roman Reigns but damn calm down WWE.
-Ambrose vs. Rollins announcement for Summerslam.
-Stardust and Goldust get in the Tag Team Championship hunt.
-Paige continues the beat down on AJ.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Think that was more wishful thinking than anything to get Swagger a win in the feud before Rusev finishes it off.


Rusev could still very well go over, but the flag match thus far is just a rumor.

However, with them waving the flags at one another week after week and Rusev getting dqed by hitting Swagger in the stomach with the flag, it's possible.

Remember last year when Mark Henry whipped Sheamus with a belt and then they had a strap match? It's not an unfathomable thing.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena is back, WOOOOOOOOOO :mark: :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"IMA AVENGE DA UNDERTAKAH'S STREAK CENATION! YOU'LL NEVAH CATCH ME IN DA NEXT MAN'S SWEATAH!" :cena2

Sucks that Brock's not going to be there tonight. Not much to look forward to tonight, if anything at all...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk vs Sting in a contract on a pole match has been scheduled as RAW's main event tonight.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Cena is back. All is right in the world of WWE. 

:side:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

GOD said:


> sounds like a real boring episode bound to happen


Omg, exactly my thoughts !


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm too tired to watch it live this week (it starts at 2 am here in Germany, after all). Will watch later, I hope it'll be as good as the RAW last week.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk vs Sting in a contract on a pole match has been scheduled as RAW's main event tonight.


Totally called this last week with my friend Mark.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena/Heyman doe :kobedat


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Cena is back. All is right in the world of WWE.
> 
> :side:
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Back from what, 2 weeks? 

this is ridiculous!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Authority :mark:
Ambrose/Rollins :mark:
Steph/Brie :mark:
AJ/Paige :mark:
Heyman :mark:
Swagger/Rusev :mark:


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Parker said:


> Cena/Heyman doe :kobedat


Can't wait to see the reaction here when Cena says he already beat Brock as an argument to Heyman.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Heyman/Cena :mark:
Ambrose/Rollins :mark:
Steph and HHH :mark:
Nation of Domination :mark:
Cesaro replacing Kane (please) :mark:


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Hope to see further dissension between Rybaxel so I can get a glorious Curtis Axel singles run.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Erik. said:


>


Where's this from? nice.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Erik. said:


>


Hopefully it's a good crowd.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Unbelievable that WWE still manages to sell out venues with such a horrible product.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start??


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??


1 hour and 27 minutes


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Terminator GR said:


> Unbelievable that WWE still manages to sell out venues with such a horrible product.


Unbelievable that you still manage to watch this 'horrible' product.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> Hope to see further dissension between Rybaxel so I can get a glorious Curtis Axel singles run.


Just like the last one hey?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I'm looking forward to Xavier Woods and that new stable. Hope WWE doesn't drop the ball with them. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

₵A$H®;37434865 said:


> *I'm looking forward to Xavier Woods and that new stable. Hope WWE doesn't drop the ball with them. *


Definitely has me intrigued. Wonder if they'll look to recruit instead of just squashing jobbers.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe R Truth or Titus joins tonight.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Definitely has me intrigued. Wonder if they'll look to recruit instead of just squashing jobbers.


*I want them to add Henry & Titus. Those guys need some spotlight too.*


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

TheatricalEssence said:


> Just like the last one hey?


His first push suffered from the same booking decisions that Cesaro is currently suffering from. Playing second fiddle to Brock Lesnar isn't a great way to make a star. He's been gaining steady fan support and improved leaps and bounds in the mic work and charisma departments as part of Rybaxel.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

₵A$H®;37434865 said:


> *I'm looking forward to Xavier Woods and that new stable. Hope WWE doesn't drop the ball with them. *


I'm having a hard time trying to figure out who they'd compete against, though?

There's so few tag teams left...much less face ones.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Can't wait for the no selling, photoshop slide show Cena has ready to go.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

₵A$H®;37435129 said:


> *I want them to add Henry & Titus. Those guys need some spotlight too.*


I'd be all for this. Heel Henry is gold and would add threat to a group that includes Kofi Kingston. I'd love Titus in there but isnt he in a tag with Slater? - Although could be a time to recruit. Tag Match against Kofi/Big E and then Xavier recruit Titus and they beat down Slater.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm having a hard time trying to figure out who they'd compete against, though?
> 
> There's so few tag teams left...much less face ones.


*Good point. The division is so dry right now. Ideally I would have them interrupt matches and attack random people every week ( like a Slater, Ryder, etc... ) until a major fallout happens.*



Erik. said:


> I'd be all for this. Heel Henry is gold and would add threat to a group that includes Kofi Kingston. I'd love Titus in there but isnt he in a tag with Slater? - Although could be a time to recruit. Tag Match against Kofi/Big E and then Xavier recruit Titus and they beat down Slater.


*I was just thinking about this. Have them compete against Titus & Slater and then have Titus turn on Slater, thus recruiting him in the stable.*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

People excited for Cena/Heyman as if it's gonna be something other than what we've seen countless fucking times :lol

Heyman will cut an epic promo, Cena, not possessing the talent to come up with a semi-decent response, will resort to making fun of him (no doubt calling him a "Walrus," he'll probably throw in a couple of unfunny Photoshopped images too) much to the enjoyment of the annoying kids and women in the crowd, we complain online. Repeat every week until Summerslam. 

ROAR IS GUN B AWSUM!!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

₵A$H®;37435529 said:


> *Good point. The division is so dry right now. Ideally I would have them interrupt matches and attack random people every week ( like a Slater, Ryder, etc... ) until a major fallout happens.*


But then you'd get people calling them the "black Shield" or some sort of b/s like that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> But then you'd get people calling them the "black Shield" or some sort of b/s like that.


*That will only be accurate if they're wearing big boss man's outfit :lol. But yeah, it will always be something.*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So let's play a game until raw starts. The game is what will cenas (shitty/redundant) promo be? I'll start with the first line and the person after me writes the next line, so on and so forth. Just quote the line before yours. 

Here we go:


"So it seems at summerslam, Brock lesnar wants a piece of me..."


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

₵A$H®;37435745 said:


> *That will only be accurate if they wear big boss man's outfit :lol. But yeah, it will always be something.*


Hopefully we'll have something good, either way. Excited to see a heel Kofi and Woods is golden on the mic. Not to mention the match up of Kofi and Big E was perfect contrast and they already have a badass tag finisher.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking forward to an episode of the greatest talk show of all time...











MIZ TV!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

₵A$H®;37435529 said:


> *I was just thinking about this. Have them compete against Titus & Slater and then have Titus turn on Slater, thus recruiting him in the stable.*


It seems a logical way of doing things.

Wonder if we'll see a vignette for the Ascension, or see some other stables forming. As like you and Thwagger are saying, not much competition for them.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> So let's play a game until raw starts. The game is what will cenas (shitty/redundant) promo be? I'll start with the first line and the person after me writes the next line, so on and so forth. Just quote the line before yours.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


"Should I be afraid? I mean, the man ended the streak after all"


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Cena's recipe for tonight! :*

*
Acknowledges the place he's at ( Houston, TX ).
Ignoring the displeasure the crowd has for him ( saying they're full of energy, etc... ).
Cut a cookie-cutter promo ( that barely has anything to do with building the match ).

THE CHAMP IS HERE! Or... IF YOU WANT SOME, COME GET SOME!*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> So let's play a game until raw starts. The game is what will cenas (shitty/redundant) promo be? I'll start with the first line and the person after me writes the next line, so on and so forth. Just quote the line before yours.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...



But that poopy face can't even cut a piece of cheese!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Phillies3:16 said:


> So let's play a game until raw starts. The game is what will cenas (shitty/redundant) promo be? I'll start with the first line and the person after me writes the next line, so on and so forth. Just quote the line before yours.
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


Dude, you skipped the part where he talks about how loud the crowd is, some people love him some people hate him and all that stuff. Then he'll start talking about Lesnar.

"... now this man did the unthinkable, the impossible, and that is he ended the greatest streak in all of the WWE universe. "

Edit: I was beaten to the punch by a few posts. This is what happens when you take a piss break in the middle of typing a post.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Damien Sandow to come out dressed as Stone Cold :lol


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WrestleMestle said:


> "Should I be afraid? I mean, the man ended the streak after all"


But I've fought the odds time and time again...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

JBLoser said:


> But I've fought the odds time and time again...


"So Lesnar!!!! IF YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME!!!"


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

WrestleMestle said:


> "So Lesnar!!!! IF YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME!!!"


I will NEVER BACK DOWN and I will NEVER QUIT! At SummerSlam, if it's a fight that you want, it's a fight you gon' get!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestleMestle said:


> "So Lesnar!!!! IF YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME!!!"


:cena5


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> "So it seems at summerslam, Brock lesnar wants a piece of me..."


*Well, I'm always right here jack! If you want some, come get some!*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

JBLoser said:


> I will NEVER BACK DOWN and I will NEVER QUIT! At SummerSlam, if it's a fight that you want, it's a fight you gon' get!


You're all about eat, sleep, conquer the streak. But me, I'm all about HUSTLE LOYALTY AND RESPECT, JACK!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Damien Sandow @TheDamienSandow · 2h
Tonight on the WWE app, the debut of Sandow:60 . It will be worth it...

I don't get it


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

JBLoser said:


> I will NEVER BACK DOWN and I will NEVER QUIT! At SummerSlam, if it's a fight that you want, it's a fight you gon' get!


So WWE universe, you can rest assured because the CHAMP IZ HEEEURRRR!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

WrestleMestle said:


> So WWE universe, you can rest assured because the CHAMP IZ HEEEURRRR!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> I will NEVER BACK DOWN and I will NEVER QUIT! At SummerSlam, if it's a fight that you want, it's a fight you gon' get!





Phillies3:16 said:


> You're all about eat, sleep, conquer the streak. But me, I'm all about HUSTLE LOYALTY AND RESPECT, JACK!





WrestleMestle said:


> So WWE universe, you can rest assured because the CHAMP IZ HEEEURRRR!!!



*Lmao omg* :maury


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

And Paul Heyman will respond

"My name is Paul Heyman and I am the one behind the one in 21-1, the same one who will beat you John, at Summerslam because he feels like it. You'll have a feeling as well, that same feeling that The Undertaker had when my client, BROCK LESNAR, conquered The Undertaker's undefeated streak, at Wrestlemania. My client knows how you feel right now, I feel the same and all the feels will NOT be felt for you by these people when you have that immense feeling of pain from Brock breaking your arm... because feels and all..."


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Damien Sandow @TheDamienSandow · 2h
> Tonight on the WWE app, the debut of Sandow:60 . It will be worth it...
> 
> I don't get it


I think he'll come up dressed as Stone Cold.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pebble Mild Steve Sandow incoming..


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


>


"Wow! The fifteen time champ Jawn Seenuh is really fired up after that speech, what do you think Jawn?" :cole3

"Lesnar may be ugly Maggle, but he's got the look of a champion, MAGGLE!!!!" :jbl


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Damien Sandow @TheDamienSandow · 2h
> Tonight on the WWE app, the debut of Sandow:60 . It will be worth it...
> 
> I don't get it


Oh god, please be an Austin impersonation... but the fact it's on the app means we probably won't hear any glass shattering.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No need for Cena to even show-up. You guys already wrote the script to his promo tonight.

:damn

"The return of the most controversial WWE Superstar of all time, Maggle!"

:jbl


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

lol those Cena parodies are spot on. No doubt the Hustle loyalty and respect line is actually used. I just hope the Cena/Heyman interaction doesn't turn into Heyman wonderfully selling the feud and delivering one of his outstanding promos only to be called ''fat and bald'' or a ''Walrus''. 

If Cena uses the titan-tron to bring up ''funny'' pictures of Heyman and Brock i am actually done. unk4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm definitely in for more HHH and Mark :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Oh god, please be an Austin impersonation... but the fact it's on the app means we probably won't hear any glass shattering.


He posted another tweet alluding to it being a segment in the wwe app. I'm saying it's a 60 second segment featuring Sandow during commercials


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> lol those Cena parodies are spot on. No doubt the Hustle loyalty and respect line is actually used. I just hope the Cena/Heyman interaction doesn't turn into Heyman wonderfully selling the feud and delivering one of his outstanding promos only to be called ''fat and bald'' or a ''Walrus''.
> 
> If Cena uses the titan-tron to bring up ''funny'' pictures of Heyman and Brock i am actually done. unk4


I give cena ONE raw out of however many there are before summerslam that he actually takes this feud seriously. The other raws he will be cracking jokes and laughing lesnar off.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Let me take a wild guess about how Raw starts out:


*power chord*

BEHOLD THE KING.....................................................................





THE KING OF KINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

By the way, isn't Houston usually very pro-Cena ? full of kids?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I'd be all for this. Heel Henry is gold and would add threat to a group that includes Kofi Kingston. I'd love Titus in there but isnt he in a tag with Slater? - Although could be a time to recruit. Tag Match against Kofi/Big E and then Xavier recruit Titus and they beat down Slater.


Or have Slater be like Owen in NOD. The Slate gotta have something to do.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## BrokenTable (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm going to make two predictions. One better come true. 

1. Sting Returns.

2. MITB cash in..this would be a big spin around


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> @HeymanHustle: #SummerSlam is 20 days away. @JohnCena has a tough act 2 follow 2nite! @WWE @BROCKLESNAR #Leo pic.twitter.com/DB1HbWtZh9


-


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Excited to see what they do with Nation of Domination 2.0


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Pre-Show panel isn't even inside the arena :ti


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cenas promo tonight, courtesy of wrestling forum 







Phillies3:16 said:


> "So it seems at summerslam, Brock lesnar wants a piece of me..."





WrestleMestle said:


> "Should I be afraid? I mean, the man ended the streak after all"





JBLoser said:


> But I've fought the odds time and time again...





WrestleMestle said:


> "So Lesnar!!!! IF YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME!!!"





JBLoser said:


> I will NEVER BACK DOWN and I will NEVER QUIT! At SummerSlam, if it's a fight that you want, it's a fight you gon' get!





Phillies3:16 said:


> You're all about eat, sleep, conquer the streak. But me, I'm all about HUSTLE LOYALTY AND RESPECT, JACK!





WrestleMestle said:


> So WWE universe, you can rest assured because the CHAMP IZ HEEEURRRR!!!





Phillies3:16 said:


>


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Parker said:


> The Pre-Show panel isn't even inside the arena :ti


:lel It's been like that for over a month. You late as hell.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Parker said:


> The Pre-Show panel isn't even inside the arena :ti


Haven't been for like a month now or so. Where ya been?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:side: My first time watching the preshow in 2 months and I embarrass myself.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Booker T caught himself :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Are they really no selling their ER match?
:booklel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Parker said:


> :side: My first time watching the preshow in 2 months and I embarrass myself.


Nah, it's okay. :lol

Not like you really miss anything significant on it.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Let me save everyone some precious minutes by "recapping" Cena's promo before he does it:

"I respect Paul Heyman, and I respect Brock Lesnar. 

But Heyman is a walrus and Lesnar is a poopy cyborg!!! *does a cyborg impersonation*

I have the odds stacked against me but I will do my best.

I do it for that kid wearing my gear in the front row. *waves to kid*

By the way, you can watch this on the WWE Network, only $9.99 a month.

DA CHAMP IZ HERRR"


There's your spoiler.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That ER Match is non-canon in WWE :vince5


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cenas promo tonight, courtesy of wrestling forum


:lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:booklel
Prison sandwiches
They are terrible
Fuck bologna


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cenas promo tonight, courtesy of wrestling forum


:clap


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker T is a mess. I love him :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Alex Riley's Facial hair +Hairstyle combo :kobedat


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

World's Best said:


> Let me save everyone some precious minutes by "recapping" Cena's promo before he does it:
> 
> "I respect Paul Heyman, and I respect Brock Lesnar.
> 
> ...




..Actually it's more like

*"Brock! you may be a monster, but I won't change for you. I've been me from day 1...I know the match with you will be physical but I'm ready..more ready than I've ever been jack! !!! Cheer me or boo me, whether you love me or not I stay true to hustle, loyalty and respect! Believe that, JACK! Brock, I know you're watching, at Summerslam you're in for the fight of your life! Brock! THE. CHAMP. IS. HERE!!!"*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I totally forget Bray Wyatt/Y2J was a thing. fpalm


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

these promo codes too good
:banderas

Too bad I am broke


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"uncomfortable to watch" Who would say that honestly


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This Aj/Paige promo is awesome and the booking is solid. I feel bad because I want to be invested and they're both good wrestlers and good speakers for the most part, but ffs they do not have good chemistry in the ring. At least not yet. I hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Am I the only one that canst wait to see what Xavier Woods is going to do and his new stable?


:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cena starting the show  
http://instagram.com/p/rA4tNIgFI7/


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

WWE ‏@WWE 59s

Look who's starting #RAW tonight! #NeverGiveUp #WWE @JohnCena http://


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Almost time for Monday Night Raw


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I just don't want them to half ass the stable


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Cena to mouth off yada yada yada at the start.

Lesnar interupts. Confrontation, conquered streak etc.

Exchange blows.

Cena about to get f5'd. Reigns makes the save and spears him. Orton runs in, rko's reigns. Cena AA's Orton then Lesnar clears house with F5.

Triple H or Steph says you will have to get along. 

Orton and Lesnar vs Reigns and Cena as the main event.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Xiao said:


> Cena to mouth off yada yada yada at the start.
> 
> Lesnar interupts. Confrontation, conquered streak etc.
> 
> ...


:maury:maury:maury:maury

LOLNO


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

If Cena makes a cancellation joke...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically Paige is playing mindgames with Tattoo and doing the whole "crazy chick" nonsense for funsies and get under her skin.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro's face when he got pinned on Smackdown made me lol for some reason.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3 more mins :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Xiao said:


> Cena to mouth off yada yada yada at the start.
> 
> Lesnar interupts. Confrontation, conquered streak etc.
> 
> ...


Highly doubt Lesnar will wrestle before SummerSlam.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Hope that this RAW is at least half as good as last weeks :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TIME FOR SOME WWE FUCKERY :vince5


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> I just don't want them to half ass the stable


Yep, would love to them become a strong group that just wrecks the whole yard now that the Shield are split.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

3 hours of WWFuckery ahead :mark:

(shout-out to birthdaymassacre)


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Cena starting the show
> http://instagram.com/p/rA4tNIgFI7/


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bold Prediction: Cena Wins :cena5


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> these promo codes too good
> :banderas
> 
> Too bad I am broke


Same here :jose

Alex Riley is saying Lesnar is going to unleash hell tonight. Is he here tonight? What the hell?


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

This thread makes watching the show bearable as of recent. Always fun.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

No King of Kings opening Raw :faint:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

WWE fuckery is coming.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker is the best :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fuckery begins....NOW


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheMenace said:


>


Don't forget about the network.. So annoying.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i wanna hear that nation theme tonight. probably at least another few weeks before that happens though.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Here we go. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't even think about it, Triple H.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ready :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*It's time for Monday Night Raw MAGGLE!* :jbl


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here we Go


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Recap of a Divas segment??!!?!?!?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Time for some WWE holds and apps and shit!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Brie gets her job back if she drop the charges against Steph.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

What shall happen tonight!!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm soooo good on this Bella shit


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm at this shit being a major storyline....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for that fuckery

:lmao That guy reacting was the best part of the show.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bella getting the opening recap... YES YES YES


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Do they honestly think anybody gives a shit about Brie/Stephanie?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Steph :mark: :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Umm...why the fuck is this recap opening the show?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

good call by steph to steal the razor finger wagging.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That Stephanie angle from last week was pretty good.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

it's true, why they handcuff Steph BRIE SLAPPT HER!

she the one that done got assaulted


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Showing Steph's cleavage again :lmao

Nooooo :maury*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If RAW was as good as last weeks, good lord :banderas


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> WWE fuckery is coming.


Did someone say









And when Steph says this can't be real, was she talking about her chest?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dat acting!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't even watch Stephanie now without thinking about that breast gap :allen1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph deserves an award for her performance last week.

And a plastic surgery consultation for her Mae Young tits. =(


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Triple H right behind her. Yeah he was.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

mattheel said:


> Umm...why the fuck is this recap opening the show?


Why? Is a summerslam possible match Bella vs Steph


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trifektah said:


> Do they honestly think anybody gives a shit about Brie/Stephanie?


A lot of people do.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Brie will probably beg for her job back despite quitting.

#WWELogic


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol This package


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I really wan to see Triple H and Stephanie's interactions tonight I hope Steph is pissed off at him after last week :lmao


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

EAT
SLEEP
SHOW UP 10 TIMES A YEAR


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Brock Lesnar for WWE World Heavyweight Champion!! :heyman


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3:cena3


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Time for a new shirt, Lesnar. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*EAT
SLEEP
BREAK THE STREAK​*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So if HHH made Orton (and told him) he was getting the title shot and its probably based on him being the #1 contender and his rematch clause, how can HHH change it to Lesnar on the fly?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here we go!!!! :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuckin hell.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I take it back! Come back, HHH! Please!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

....Oh dear, here comes supercena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

But why?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What's with the ridiculous techno music in this segment?


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

CENA :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Stop selling me your merchandise Cena


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The CHAMP is HERE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't Cena give that belt to Flair?

:ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I WASH YO MOWTH WIF COLGATE :cena2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Boo John Cena is starting off raw.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

THE CHAMPPPPPPP IS HEAAAAAAAAAAAAR

JAWNNN CENAHHHHHHHHHHH

:mark:


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes! Our hero! Our champ! Jawn Seena!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

If Cenas time is now, a CENA is almost as long as a decade.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

"John Cena suckssss, John Cena suckssss". Wish the crowd would sing that during his intro.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Brie will probably beg for her job back despite quitting.
> 
> #WWELogic


No, Steph will beg Brie to drop the charges for her job back.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Can't wait to see what the new belt/belts will look like after SS


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

It's the franchise....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Good Guy" :cena3


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

It really annoys me how the commentators say "the toughest match of cenas career" EVERY DAMN MATCH


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

THE CHAMP: IS QUEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope Paul Heyman comes out and talks some smack to Cena :heyman


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

ys da champ is here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> So if HHH made Orton (and told him) he was getting the title shot and its probably based on him being the #1 contender and his rematch clause, how can HHH change it to Lesnar on the fly?


Because, apparently, a random run in attack on Orton stops HHH from just continuing on to make the announcement. :vince


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Thought Cena wasn't here tonight.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stupid south cheering cena. This is why there's civil wars.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Boo this man


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Cena starting the show.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Didn't Cena give that belt to Flair?
> 
> :ti


He had to buy it back after Flair pawned it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena looks like it's serious promo night


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Here's the 15-time world champion MAGGLE *:jbl


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

How will he overcome them odds in the toughest match of his career!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for the Baptist Rev. Johnathan Cena promo.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THE CHAMP IS HERE!!!

shit bout to get real

shit intense

live bunch!!

LIVELY BUNCH!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Because, apparently, a random run in attack on Orton stops HHH from just continuing on to make the announcement. :vince


That is the very meaning of


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

You guys called it!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dem Boo's :durant3


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Hmm...very excited crowd I must say.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Marks getting drowned out. Should be a shit show.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

I fucking hate how Cena name drops to get a crowd reaction. He is such a dickhouse.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cena and his fucking "lively bunches".


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL serious Cena.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck you, Cena.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

And they are already saying this will be the toughest match of Cena's career. 



Jesus Christ.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought the big belt was getting retired?!? :russo


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Serious to joking in t minus 5 minutes for Cena.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

What's the difference between John Cena and Bo Dallas, none.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Wait, was it me or Lesnar just got bood?


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

"I am a MARKed man"


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Jesus, this dude is lame


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

The Brock Lesnar?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Sad face Cena fighting the long odds. They haven't done this angle in like hours.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

ooooooh thaat charismaaa! lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I thought the big belt was getting retired?!? :russo


Nah Cena got it out of the pawn shop that Ric Flair sold it to.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

FINALLY THE BROCK HAS COME BACK.... oh wait wrong guy


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

john cena is a marked man 

don't give up cena! fight the odds! against all odds!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena putting over "the conquerer"

:lol :yes chants to Cena getting the hell beat out of him

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I so want Brock to stiff the fuck out of him at Summerslam.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This cunt literally sends me half to sleep.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena looking morose due to Bork gunning for his title. Of course your little Jimmies are rustled at that revelation, John Boy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Same tired formula for a Cena feud displaying itself AGAIN.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow the corniness is on full force tonight.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

What chants for your top babyface heh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes john, yes we do.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YEP!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"YES YES YES"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Brock Lesnar, part-timer, make him WWE Champion :vince$


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Am-Am I hearing wrestling forums promo from John Cena right now?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh yeah Johm. They hired a mercenary. 

It is SOOOOOOOO unfair for you, the champion, to be put up against the best competition in a one on one fight. 

Totally ridiculous!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

:maury
how is this *** the face after all these years


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

great crowd, serious cena, good start.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"My congregation I pledge to you that I will fight for the Lord against this devil known as Brock"

Or something to that effect.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nah Cena got it out of the pawn shop that Ric Flair sold it to.


Stop stealing people's material. :side:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just stop.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

I wonder if cena ever feels sad with all this hate...
Just kidding cena sucks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Best "Yes!" chant so far.

Only problem is it now gives the WWE more of an opportunity to credit that chant to Cena.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Remember Bray Wyatt was gonna make Cena snap and go nuts? 

Yeah, guessing that's ancient history


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Go ahead and steal those Yes! chants Cena. I know you wanna.*


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Brock Lesnar, part-timer, make him WWE Champion :vince$


This argument still around? Go shove it up your ass.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Are we just going to ignore that Cena beat him already?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

gotta love cena


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

seismic!!!

a precision of a surgeon with seismic surgical strikes!

how can Cena overcome these odds against the beast incarnate?!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Oh, it's this kind of Cena promo...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I just can't take this walking merch billboard seriously.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good "WHAT" chants for Cena :lol :maury :ti


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

lmfao Cena trying to big up Brock Lesnar :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

What chants for Cena. :lmao


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Jawn will overcome the odds!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't remember the last time the crowd "What" a Cena promo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Them "what" chants are getting old, but so is Cena.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena taking someone seriously whaaaat


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

It seems like I've heard this promo a thousand times.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Same tired formula for a Cena feud displaying itself AGAIN.


How does anyone think that Cena will drop the titles to Brock? Let alone CLEAN??


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

You damn right Brock ended the streak, something you will never ever be able to do Cena.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Do not care about this match at all... hell, as soon as it comes on at Summerslam I will stop watching. Either Cena overcomes the odds yet again or we get a shit championship run by a part timer. Not even worth wasting time to watch it.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

This whole storyline is shit. Cena and Brock is such an overdone, boring, worthless waste of time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought Houston liked Cena. Guess not.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lesnar better not job to Cena.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Are we just going to ignore that Cena beat him already?


What is continuity?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's acting like he's never faced him before. Shut the fuck up. God.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Those little kiddies lapping it up


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

And here we go the same old promo


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Mentioning 2012. Offft.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Cena, your tears, delicious.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

At least he told us he beat him


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena will "Never Give Up" shocking


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Overcoming The Odds just like ER 2012 :cena5


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

At Summerslam... Cena will get the beating of a lifetime.. and then jump up and no sell during the last 2 minutes of the match to overcome the odds.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

WHAT CHANTS WILL NEVER GET OLD! :austin


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Is that PISS running down his leg? :brock


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Had to mention that 2012 didn't you Kal-El


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

At least its a fresh promo by Cena...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> He's acting like he's never faced him before. Shut the fuck up. God.


He hasn't to the WWEs target audience. lol

Isn't Lesnar like 3-3 or 4-3 since coming back to the WWE? No one can stop him?

And look no Brock. Its going to be even worse when he is champion and Heyman comes out with the titles and the WWE champion is not on tv each week.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

this promo sound like Cena going over????


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So much for the majority of people booing Cena eh?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow, they actually brought up their 2012 match, what is this fuckery!? :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

At least he acknowledged it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

This guy is like a living breathing cartoon character.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Paul heyman here... Is Brock?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HEYMAN TO SAVE THIS PROMO :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What will happen to the title when Lesnar wins it? 

Whatever it is, it is certainly better than whatever your stale ass does with it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THANK YOU BASED PAUL. :')


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Heyman Hustle time~


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Paul E saving the promo.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

"Iike I did in 2012" Yup, nothing's changed since 2012, you're still bland and boring as fuck.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Heyman DA GOAT!!!!!


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank God


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*His name is Paul Heyman.

YAAAAS!*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

God damn I hope they get rid of the big gold belt for good after Summerslam. That drives me nuts.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paul


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No one can stop Brock?

:trips beat him twice, just saying


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Cena interviews, all of them...

(in a southern preacher voice)

1. Hello (this town)
2. My opponent is good
3. I don't quit
4. odds are against me
5. I don't know if I can do it
6. I'll do my best
7. the champ is here

ABBBAAAAADOOOOO! (horns)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

My name is Paul Heyman!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank god Heyman.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Hoarders is on the Lifetime channel, think I may watch that for a bit


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Paul E is here to save this dreadful opening segment.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Toilet Paper Roll said:


> Remember Bray Wyatt was gonna make Cena snap and go nuts?
> 
> Yeah, guessing that's ancient history


Just like the Nexus was supposed too, The Rock, and Kane, Embrace the bullshit.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i can't imagine that the wwe isn't on an upward swing. crowds have just been too good lately.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

:heyman4 THE GOAT


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

MY NAME IS PAUL HEYMAN!! :heyman


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Paul Heyman is right, Brock will take John Cena's Championship.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Paul Heyman, like a Die Hard villain. Love that guy.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

cenas either gonna start cracking jokes or get real gangster


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Can we just get one belt so I don't have to watch this idiot wearing them around his kneck like a twat


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Heyman is more over than anybody else on the roster. That is crazy.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Who's this fat bald guy?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Can't wait for Cena to no sell the fuck out of the F5...


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Carrying around two belts is badass as hell. I am in the minority here but I hope they keep this.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Man what a match this is going to be. Personal feelings aside, both guys can go.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Paul speaks volumes, man. Every time he's on the mic we're in for something good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Never....................EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

john cena gon get victimized

put the kids to sleep

shit jus got real

this is adults only!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

ACSplyt said:


> You damn right Brock ended the streak, something you will never ever be able to do Cena.


True indeed. It may have actually been meaningful 10 years ago. These days it's nothing. Lesnar is just a part time money grabber now. He's in no where near the shape he once was, and while still incredibly big, he doesn't have that monster look anymore.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Nah Cena got it out of the pawn shop that Ric Flair sold it to.


:flair4:flair


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't understand this crowd.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Paul Heyman is my God.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Paul Heyman, you storytelling son of a bitch you.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't imagine Undertaker texting with his current gimmick. He'd look at the phone and just chuck it at the nearest WWE employee.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol Heyman, so much money.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

When Heyman speaks people shut the fuck up :banderas


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I honestly am not sure who bores me more, Cena or Heyman


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> True indeed. It may have actually been meaningful 10 years ago. These days it's nothing. Lesnar is just a part time money grabber now. He's in no where near the shape he once was, and while still incredibly big, he doesn't have that monster look anymore.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Paul is Brilliant. Everytime he grabs the mic, you know shit is about to get real.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul Heyman is the only guy in the company right now that can sell a feud by himself.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My client wrestles..ahh. anytime he feels like it.

Or whenever the city has first class airfare on sale..


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Make it a No Holds Barred match plz.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I miss Undertaker


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Quote Cena..
"The Authority wants to take these titles off my neck so bad blah blah blah"

No bitchboy we *ALL* want you to take those titles off your neck and wear them with some respect.. swine...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Brock Lesnar sodomize Cena?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Cena is pacing back n forth! He means serious business! *


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Eat
Sleep
Victimize
Cenawinslol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can we have Heyman on commentary on his own, please?


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

LOL Cena v Lesnar in a Quickscopez match, winner PWNS losers a *** LMAO


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Lesnar victimizes Cena so much that Tumblr complains there isn't a trigger warning for the match.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Dat Heyman promo thou.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I love Paul's passion in his promos. You can actual believe in what he's saying.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

RAW IS HERE 
Too bad I didn't go because they ran out of tickets, and I didn't like the seats that were on the side of the screen. Anyaways, I have went a lot of times to see WWE already.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Brock Lesnar's gonna be like.....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uh oh, serious Cena time.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol Cena talking in comparison to Heyman is hilarious.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Black voice ......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena to shit up the promo again.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

God damn, Heyman. :banderas


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Joke time


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Quote Cena..
> "The Authority wants to take these titles off my neck so bad blah blah blah"
> 
> No bitchboy we *ALL* want you to take those titles off your neck and wear them with some respect.. swine...


you know it's scripted


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uh oh. Cena's getting heated. He's gonna get hood on us. 
Serious business times.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

This Segment is fantastic


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Urgh Cena that pandering shit does it again fpalm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Chill Mr. Thuganomics!*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

ECW ECW ECW ECW


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice try Cena. You fucking blow.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ECW hates you Cena, stop begging it


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Cena wins lol at summerslam its coming!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

E C DUB!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Stop pandering to the crowd you mong!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

So this is basically how all of Lesnar's PPV title defenses are going to be built up? :done


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

John Cena is digging in deep

listen to him

LISTEN TO HIM

he giving this promo his all.. 

holy crap he in this bigtime, CENA GOIN NUTS RIGHT NOW


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

I might actually like Cena if he wore actual wrestling attire and didn't wear those shirts.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Die, Cena. Die.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena is awful.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Its his friggin life, guys.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

cena has passion you guys passion!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena is such a goofy fuck..same old damn speech...talking good about his opponent but being corny as fuck at the same time : : 

Fuck off Cena


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Paul's such a villain.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena taking shots on Lesnar here saying he only in it for money


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

THIS IS MY FREAKING LIFE! MY LIFE AND PASSION IS TO BURY TALENTS :cena5


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So it's the "WWE is my life" speech this feud for Cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I SHOW UP ON TIME AND WORK MY ASS OFF

NOBODY IN THE WWE DOES THAT BUT MEEEEE


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

He's like a bad version of Bo Dallas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

John Cena works hard, folks. In case you missed it being mentioned about 100000034343 times over the past number of years.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

TALK TALK TALK. then divas match is my guess


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shit he's actually crying


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

If this was ECW we would be watching a match right now.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Now I'm glad I didn't went 
Come on Rockets Sandow Harden pls :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lololol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Cena with those cheers


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh god it's just the same fucking shit over and over and over again. Just fuck off Cena. The biggest one trick pony in this history of the company.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why can't Cena cut more promos like that more often.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SONOFABITCH


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh....my....god......he's doing the "I LOVE THIS BUSINESS!" promo. I work harder than anyone! I have more heart! BLAH BLAH BLAH


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

this fucking promo by Cena. Holy shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How fucking corny can you get?


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Wait what?!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

WOW what a moment for Cena


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, this just got interesting...


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

It really says a lot that Cena seems to have to remind us of the same shit every time he opens his mouth. You'd think over the course of a decade someone could have written him some new material.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This guy in that stupid robe


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

SHIT CESARO


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark::mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

YOU FELT THAT INTENSITY?!

shit got real

shit jus got real

and Cena even said BITCH!! holy..

one of the most intense promos ever by the man!! 

lil kids are crying in the arena right now


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy shit

Cena cut the fucking promo of his life there


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh oh, Cena broke out the "Jack"


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't mind this match one bit!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I hate Cena, but that was great.


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

A random Cesaro appears!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Son of a Bitch

bama4 :trips7


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what no! Cesaro no!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Bitch seems to be the word of the month, :lol. CESARO!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Now ceasro comes out lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Lol wait? What?*


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

Holy shit cena is awful

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, Cena's about to cry.

Paul's like "The fuck you doing out here?"


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cesaro is ready to get defeated by the eater of pushers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Walking BILLBOARD fuck i love that!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A. Cena is bad.

B. Still a Heyman guy??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a fucking cornball Cena is.

:lmao


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Cesaro killing it on the mic.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cena heel turn

:mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol that awkward Cesaro entrance :ti Dem mic skills from Cesaro :maury


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now Cesaro loses again.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh no take the mic off of Cesaro


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cesaro telling it like it is, but why did he split from Heyman again?


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

What the hell is Cesaro doing out there


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cesaro saying cena can't wrestle!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao CESARO :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh shit. :lmao
:ti


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What his back as a Paul Heyman guy???


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

How it's the crowd in Houston


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cesaro has completely ruined this segment.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

SHots fired from Cesaro :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is the IWC writing the promos tonight or something.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cesaro :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol. Cesaro telling it like it is.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
:maury
:ti
WTF is this shit

CESARO!
Just cut my promo


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow Cesaro is horrible.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

CESARO IWC MOUTHPIECE


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cesaro burying Cena!! LOL I LOVE IT


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahaha, yes Cesaro.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Cesaro going back in the top 5 after tonight.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

hahahha you cant wrestle


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Swiss Superman just :buried The 'Murican Superman. bama


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro being a beast yeah!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

this guy is horrible on the mic


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Cesaro vs Cena? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Cesero was corny... but the Heyman/Cena stuff was gold


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LMFAO, Cesaro killing Cena on the mic.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ti


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:cesaro, spitting truths


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Cesaro has gotten better on the mic and lol saying Cena can't wrestle is priceless. :lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lol Cesaro :lmao


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cesaro telling it like it is


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro went in :jordan5


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Cena is right though. Lesnar only cares about money. He doesn't even do autograph signings. He would never do Make-A-Wish for a dying child. He didn't even do WrestleMania Axcess.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hahahaha yes Cesaro!! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CESARO VS CENA II? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Lmao. Cesaro cutting some ass.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Go away Cesaro 

Use to like this guy wwe killed this guy to the point he annoys the shit out of me 

they make him make no sense


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CESARO VS. CENA! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*K-Mart Neon shoes!*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

and people wanna say cena's got no mic skills. that was fuckin incredible.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Walking Billboard! I love it!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I love you Cesaro. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro just punked Cena.

:lmao


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Well this was unexpected. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro! :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Cesaro's pipe bomb?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He gets them sneakers at K-Mart. :lmao


Cena wrestling circles around him. :lmao


And they're gonna let him do it :lmao

This company :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT, that CESARO PROMO was EPIC :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cena wresting circles around Cesaro? Wat?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

crowd full of kiddies


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Cesaro is fuckin awesome. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Cena admits he can't wrestle best moments of this year


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cesaro's promo reminded me of 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPCJCfRzYnI


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck that goddamn Cesaro theme


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cesaro about to get :buried :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DOn't worry, guys, this will elevate Cesaro's career.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

K mart lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Did Cena just say he can wrestle circles around Cesaro?

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So this must be a triple h idea. Cesaro is the iwc and cena is, well cena. And Cesaro gonna get burrrrried


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL cena you aint gonna wrestle circles around him dumbass


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I thought Cesaro left Heyman. What happened?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone let me know if bitchboychena actually tries in this match.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hopefully this match is half as good as their last.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

cena can wrestle. no one has better big type matches than cena. most consistent performer in the industry.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena to bury Cesaro :bron3


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Cena haters will say the promo sucked.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

do we really have to see this annoying xbox one rocky ad every break again this week


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Any reason as to why they're gonna go have Cena bury Cesaro?


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Well what do you know, a segment with cena that did not suck.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Predictions?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

I liked what Cesaro said, but he kind of spewed it awkwardly and without too much confidence. Hell get better tho


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena to wrestle circles around Cesaro? :maury More chance of Reigns wrestling a 5* match


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Cesaro quoting IWC. It kind of sounded like he had a teleprompter out there somewhere though.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

It was nice knowing yall Caesaro!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Great, now Cena is going to win and everyone is going to say that the reason why Cesaro isn't getting anywhere in this business is because of this 1 match against Cena and not because of what happened the past 3 months :maury


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> HOLY SHIT, that CESARO PROMO was EPIC :mark: :mark: :mark:


Let's not kid ourselves. That shit sucked. I don't care if he was "shooting" on Cena. He can't talk.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Cesaro :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"Where did you get your shoes? From K-Mart?" :lel I love Cesaro but holy shit was that joke lame.


----------



## KeepinItReal (Dec 3, 2012)

This is gonna be a "Cena Shows Off" match to silence the haters who say he can't wrestle.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

KingCosmos said:


> Cena haters will say the promo sucked.


It didn't suck as much it is the same old shit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Did Cena just say he can wrestle circles around Cesaro?
> 
> :ti :ti :ti


:Jordan
Still laughing at that too


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Someone better start digging a grave, because Cena is sadly about to bury Cesaro.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

I like how the camera man zoomed in on Cena's shoes when Cesaro said they came from K-Mart.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Cena wrestling circles around CESARO! I hope CESARO actually swings that Kmart loving green bitch around and around.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

3ddie93 said:


> LOL cena you aint gonna wrestle circles around him dumbass


Quoted 4 truth.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

the cena hate was fun in 2005. got old in 2007. give it up guys.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Cesaro should have come out and said "Where did you get your clothes from? The, toilet, store?"


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Cena wrestling circles around Cesaro :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao oh shit Cena must be transitioning into comedy for his next film role.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Time for Cesaro to be made to eat his words when Cena beats him, but don't worry, I'm sure he'll benefit from this loss, he'll go onto great things. 

Isn't that right, Damien?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> So this must be a triple h idea. Cesaro is the iwc and cena is, well cena. And Cesaro gonna get burrrrried


I wouldn't be surprised if this is their reaction to the shit they got two Sundays ago.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> why can't Cena cut more promos like that more often.


He just raised his voice and cursed. Other than that...same old stuff.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Great segment between Heyman and Cena. I must admit Cena cut an awesome promo there. Cesaro was funny too :lol

Sadly Cesaro will lose here  But it should be a quality match. Cena and Cesaro mesh well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So lets see how this plays out...IS this an attempt to help Cesaro? Likely not..but them old reports said WWE wanted to have Cesaro move forward.

Anyways, great promo by Cesaro...burned the FUCK out of Cena a bit ago!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, that's why Cesaro shouldn't be handed a mic... but at least we have a potentially great match coming.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That Cesaro promo was so choppy and his childish insults needs to be scrapped ASAP.

Besides that, pumped they're finally doing something with him. Da hell is with them backtracking with him and Heyman, though?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Did Cena just say he can wrestle circles around Cesaro?
> 
> :ti :ti :ti


I think he meant he can draw circles around him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fuck, wow - that opening was awesome.

Best Cena has been in ages.

Shame Cesaro is about to be fed to him.

But A+ all around. Heyman was boss!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Endless Apps at Chili's restaurant? 

Endless App Promotion by WWE. 

:vince5


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Parker said:


> Great, now Cena is going to win and everyone is going to say that the reason why Cesaro isn't getting anywhere in this business is because of this 1 match against Cena and not because of what happened the past 3 months :maury


When was the last time he won a match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please give this match at least 15-20 mins.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

god cesaro is awful lol he has to use iwc shooting to get his heat lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro to get :buried in 2 minutes by Cena on the app.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Cesaro with a terrible promo there. :jordan4


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lel @ Cesaro's insults. A walking billboard? What the fuck?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol at the "Cena gonna bury Cesaro". He's lost to Kofi on ad break and eliminated by Heath Slater in the past week, you goons.

Same quality as last time, boys, and I'm happy


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

He's gonna wrestle circles around him? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

why feed cesaro to this tool


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

don't see how it was an epic promo by cesaro. had a few good lines, but his delivery was pretty flat.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> Holy shit
> 
> Cena cut the fucking promo of his life there


He did. That's the first time that Cena has showed some passion in years. Heyman, as usual, is a diety on the mic.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Seriously that was a great promo by Cena.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Any reason as to why they're gonna go have Cena bury Cesaro?


How is losing to the Champion means being buried?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

** Sigh *

Cena to Rise Above Hate in under 5 minutes.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cesaro's right though, Cena is a walking billboard. What's he wearing that you can't find on WWE Shop.com?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The True Believer said:


> Let's not kid ourselves. That shit sucked. I don't care if he was "shooting" on Cena. He can't talk.


Very raw. Awkward and slow. But he got some good shots fired that's for sure.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KeepinItReal said:


> This is gonna be a "Cena Shows Off" match to silence the haters who say he can't wrestle.


Pretty much.

He's gonna do a suplex, whatthefuckacarrana and a sharpshooter.
Watch.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

"Shit why am i not getting a fan reaction!? better start pandering to the crowd that always works right!?"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Parker said:


> Great, now Cena is going to win and everyone is going to say that the reason why Cesaro isn't getting anywhere in this business is because of this 1 match against Cena and not because of what happened the past 3 months :maury


Nah, everyone's just going to add it to the list of why Cesaro isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

LOL @ all you idiots saying Cesaro will get buried. I guarantee you he doesn't get buried. Cesaro will lose, but he won't be "teh berried".


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

That entire open was really good. Cena is at his best when he's being "serious" Cena.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*** Wonders if the "Walking Billboard" thing Cesaro said was Triple H's idea from a wrestling forum?? :hhh2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Would love Cesaro to pull a Regal/Goldberg match here just to embarrass Cena :lol

Cena couldnt even wrestle rings round an onion.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This was gold


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> and people wanna say cena's got no mic skills. that was fuckin incredible.


It was incredible in 2005 the first time he gave that promo. Hearing it for the hundredth time in 2014 kind of makes it unbearable.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I liked what Cesaro said, but he kind of spewed it awkwardly and without too much confidence. Hell get better tho


Yep good content, not so good delivery. I still lol'ed at Walmart tho


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So Cesaro left Heyman but they are still buds and hug. Yeah, that totally makes sense.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone who doesn't think that Cena promo was 10/10 doesn't really understand wrestling. That is literally as good as it gets. And he was up against Paul Heyman. Who was also fantastic as ever.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Pretty dumb telling the WWE Champion he can't wrestle though


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> It was incredible in 2005 the first time he gave that promo. Hearing it for the hundredth time in 2014 kind of makes it unbearable.


This


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Karl Marx said:


> Seriously that was a great promo by Cena.


I agree. It started off boring as fuck, but he picked it up at the end. Good stuff.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just in case you guys haven't heard it for the past 10 years, Cena has heart and passion.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Lol @ that hip toss :maury*


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

I see Cena using that flying snapmare like his girl Nikki!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mesmerized by some of the posts here. Cena has done this "SERIOUS PASSIONATE" shtick multiple times throughout the years, and people are saying this is the first time they've seen him cut a promo like that?

fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Monkey flip. Oh snap.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

naitchbk said:


> Anyone who doesn't think that Cena promo was 10/10 doesn't really understand wrestling. That is literally as good as it gets. And he was up against Paul Heyman. Who was also fantastic as ever.


No you're just an idiot.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

His headlocks don't even seem like locks...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Korvin said:


> So Cesaro left Heyman but they are still buds and hug. Yeah, that totally makes sense.


so when you break up with a GF (or bf) you still can't be friends?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> He's gonna do a suplex, whatthefuckacarrana and a sharpshooter.
> Watch.


DO you think he's shit at wrestling?


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Do they think we don't realise being a 15 time World Champ, means you lost it 14 times lol.

Would love Cesaro just smash Cena with a chair to the cranium. Smash those fruity pebbles!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man Cena looks so sloppy out there, what kind of a headlock takeover is that fpalm.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena vs his favourite guy

and not a bad guy at that


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Only Cena would have the heel commentator sucking on his nuts.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

This should be a good match 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

₵A$H®;37442209 said:


> *K-Mart Neon shoes!*


"It's the Cheryl Ladd collection, and I got them at J.C. Penney's. On sale!"


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

That promo was pretty gay, he still had that bs hulkamaniac forced voice the whole time


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Cena already has done 5 moves, now what?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mocking John Boy's in-ring ability = Cena actually using a varied moveset.

The More You Know.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lets Go Cena/Cena Sucks chants not really picks up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NOT SURE IF BACKBREAKER OR BOTCH.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cena really isn't that crisp when he tries these moves...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*That's how you do a hip toss. Cesaro schooling him already.*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

**Stands up & applauds after that Cena promo**


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

They're so desperate to get Cesaro over they gave him a Cena sucks promo :ti


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Cena is SO WINNING at summerslam the comms are even talking about him being against the biggest odds already.....it's coming.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Some of you guys are either just dumb or 30 year dudes locked in a basement sad the Cena is champ


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

shutupchico said:


> don't see how it was an epic promo by cesaro. had a few good lines, but his delivery was pretty flat.


Well...he cant really talk. Thats no surprise. You almost just gotta take what you can get with him. So i enjoyed it based on that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The WHATTHEFUCKACARANNA!
I knew it. :lmao


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Botches back breaker

"That's how you wrestle John" lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

naitchbk said:


> Anyone who doesn't think that Cena promo was 10/10 doesn't really understand wrestling. That is literally as good as it gets. And he was up against Paul Heyman. Who was also fantastic as ever.



Going from talking to yelling typically throws people off in thinking it's a good promo. Oldest trick in the promo book, brah.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> It was incredible in 2005 the first time he gave that promo. Hearing it for the hundredth time in 2014 kind of makes it unbearable.


This statement right here is bullshit, nearly every wrestling promo has been regurgitated but it doesn't matter, if a promo is good it's good.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Horrible, horrible 'rana.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

This is hard to watch.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:booka at that roided Hurricanrana.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I bet Cesaro is supposed to be us, and Cena is supposed to be the oh-so perfect WWE that can never do any wrong.

Fuckin' internet fans. Bunch of ****.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol, why didn't Cesaro powerbomb him there?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

botcharana


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Please stop Cena... this hurts to watch half baked moves looking like shit.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> He's gonna do a suplex, whatthefuckacarrana and a sharpshooter.
> Watch.


1 down, 2 to go.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I think that's the first time Cena hasn't fucked up the Hurricarana


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena must desperately want a "this is awesome" chant everyone else (who can wrestle) gets


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh look. The whatthefuckarana!


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Cena looks like a scared little bitch trying that slow ass hurricanranna


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> He's gonna do a suplex, whatthefuckacarrana and a sharpshooter.
> Watch.


You're one out of three so far.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Why does Cena think him doing a hurricanarana is a good thing?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SRW said:


> Cena is SO WINNING at summerslam the comms are even talking about him being against the biggest odds already.....it's coming.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol that hurricanrana was cringeworthy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Coles know Cena got that from batman (movie) right


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena in this match:

:ti


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro's fist barely hit Cena. 

Man I miss the days when I use to think a little bit of wrestling was legit and not completely choreographed. 



Cesaro is my guy, but I have no doubt that WWE has it set up to ruin Cesaro so I won't be surprised if Cena wins this little bout.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

All Cena say is 'wrestle rings around you' and it's got everybody on the forum to type every single move he does :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :booka at that roided Hurricanrana.


The slowest rana ever.:ti


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

WWe trying their best to make Cena the author of the 'You either die a hero...' quote.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

They really shouldn't let Cena do some of the moves he tries. One of these days he's gonna kill himself with that hurricanranna. Just stick to the punches and shoulderblocks Johnboy.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Amber B said:


> The WHATTHEFUCKACARANNA!
> I knew it. :lmao


Suplex and sharpshooter may be coming!


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

This Should be Cena's New Theme Song


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Did you see how Cena sold that fucking PUNCH TO THE STOMACH!!?!?

He crumped down to all fours and then draped himself over the apron and hung from the rope. ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!?!? I don't give a shit about how many moves from wrestling school he pulls out of his ass. He has no idea how to work.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

naitchbk said:


> Anyone who doesn't think that Cena promo was 10/10 doesn't really understand wrestling. That is literally as good as it gets. And he was up against Paul Heyman. Who was also fantastic as ever.


this


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*:maury

He's gonna end up breaking his neck doing that Hurricarana.*


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jerry- "the john cena we know and love" Don't you mean we know and hate?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

A commercial what? I got up and got cake during the first commercial came back and now another commercial.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

_"The authority wants these titles off of my shoulders so bad that they would hire a mercenary."_

Brock never sounded so damn badass :mark:



Y2-Jerk said:


> A commercial what? I got up and got cake during the first comemrcial came back and now another commercial


Same here :lol I just went downstairs to get 2 hamburgers and I come back to see Cesaro counter a bull dog and go back to commercial


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

That clothesline was horrible.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ANOTHER FUCKING BREAK?!


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Last week's RAW with no Cena is just a fond memory now, but maybe this will be the last of him and we can get on with a good show. I am not even really a Cena hater, but his promos are kind of like songs by Asia, they all sound alike.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A sad state of affairs. Cena will only try to expand his moveset when it's called out in a promo.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Legasee said:


> The slowest rana ever.:ti


Worst looking one yet.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

My dream...Cena having a heel turn at SummerSlam after getting annihilated by Bork.

I despise Cena but would love to seem him turn heel.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my God, Cena PLEASE STOP trying to do a hurracarana. Take tips from areal athlete like Del Rio before you EVER attempt to do that shit again.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome To Monday Night Commercials :vince$


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

So far this is a botchfest. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Cena is facing Lesnar at Summerslam who is a Heyman guy, so they're making him go over a Heyman guy yet everyone still has no idea why they're making Cesaro job?


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

Cena fucking sucks and yet Cesaro is gonna be jobbing to the fucker in a minute.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Is cena wrestling shitty on purpose right now to prove a point?

Damn its like watching 2006


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Cesaro about to get momentum in the match??
Cut to the APP Goddammit!!
:vince3


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Another damn commercial.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

We still have the Cena flying shoulder block to come


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CENAWINSLOL VS JOBARO


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Of course he's going to take it slow with the hurricarana he could really hurt his neck.

Think about that for once.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> A commercial what? I got up and got cake during the first commercial came back and now another commercial.


You should be getting snacks during the match, commercials are more interesting than the match.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

They already talked about the network?


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

All you tools still gobbling up Cena's heart speech after all these years need to get his balls out of your mouth. Jesus that promo from him was cringe worthy. We can't even buy him as an underdog against Lesnar anymore because we know he'll win.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Trifektah said:


> Did you see how Cena sold that fucking PUNCH TO THE STOMACH!!?!?
> 
> He crumped down to all fours and then draped himself over the apron and hung from the rope. ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!?!? I don't give a shit about how many moves from wrestling school he pulls out of his ass. He has no idea how to work.


Good god this is nerdy...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Excellent promo in the first segment. Hopefully the match picks up after they return from the commercial.

They've pretty much taken the whole "Cena can't wrestle" nonsense his haters have been spewing and turned it into another "odd" for Cena to overcome. :lol


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Another break? Is the match going to resolve on the app again :maury*


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Wasnt Cena's finisher always called the FU? When was it changed to the AA?


----------



## SRW (Mar 26, 2014)

WWE sucks im off to bed already Fuck Cena lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If Roman Reigns was wrestling as sloppy as Cena is right now all the Reigns fanboys would be gooshing how "good" he looks LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

~Humanity~ said:


> Of course he's going to take it slow with the hurricarana he could really hurt his neck.
> 
> Think about that for once.


Or doing the hurricarana can injure both him and his opponent? Maybe the logic here is don't do the fucking move if you can't and do not know how to do it?

No? Just me?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

LOL @ these "Ceasro's getting buried" comments.

Let's be real. Cesaro just got thrown out by Heath Slater in the IC title battle royal at Battleground. Losing to the WWEWHC Champion in a hard fought, 20 minute match isn't going to hurt him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

~Humanity~ said:


> Of course he's going to take it slow with the hurricarana he could really hurt his neck.
> 
> Think about that for once.


Well probably a guy that's hurting, could use 6 months off and really isn't built to do that shouldn't.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *That Cesaro promo was so choppy and his childish insults needs to be scrapped ASAP.*
> 
> Besides that, pumped they're finally doing something with him. Da hell is with them backtracking with him and Heyman, though?


The billboard joke was funny. The can't wrestle joke was clever. The K-Mart joke...meh.

2/3 isn't bad.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Cesaro countered with a nice ddt.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"wrestling toe to toe with Cesaro"


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Swing!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

TommyRich said:


> We still have the Cena flying shoulder block to come


I wanna see a Cena50splash.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

My neck hurt a bit after seeing his head snap up like that after that DDT


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Great counter into the DDT


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

CoverD said:


> My dream...Cena having a heel turn at SummerSlam after getting annihilated by Bork.
> 
> I despise Cena but would love to seem him turn heel.


It's still not gonna happen. As long as the money is pouring in for his merch, he's gonna be the hero we don't derserve, or want.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Triple H needs to stop making reference to the fans on the internet, which is what this match basically is, one giant fucking "Fuck you!"

Vince ignored our whiny asses for a reason.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> If Roman Reigns was wrestling as sloppy as Cena is right now all the Reigns fanboys would be gooshing how "good" he looks LOL


Cena being doing this for over a decade

Roman sucks but dat spear
:banderas


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> If Roman Reigns was wrestling as sloppy as Cena is right now all the Reigns fanboys would be gooshing how "good" he looks LOL


and to think some people still want to see Cena vs Reigns lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"SUPLEX." Damn, cena is so loud when he calls spots.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully, Cesaro doesn't get injured in this match working with this mess.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Holy shit that was badass by Cena.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't see a Cena powerbomb too often


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why do people laugh at Cena for his "five moves of doom" sequence? Punk had one. Bryan has one. EVERYONE has one.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Xiao said:


> Wasnt Cena's finisher always called the FU? When was it changed to the AA?


Early 2009. Around the PG integration.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Literally everything Cena does looks so awkward and lacking in technique.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, they're trying to force the 'Cena is a great wrestler' card on us pretty hard.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesero is a boss


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

If they're gonna have cena win at summerslam at least have him lose some matches beforehand so there's some doubt going into the PPV.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Cena doing the powerbomb lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Nice top rope suplex from Cesaro.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cena is really proving all the "you can't wrestle" crwod... absolutely right. He shouldn't be trying half this shit because it looks terrible. Maybe he's going for a record for Botchamania or something. THis is awful stuff from him.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

"For a guy who can't wrestle, our 15 time champion--" It's fake.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro-Plex!


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

This is awesome chants incoming


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena is putting on his working boots tonight!


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

SWING~!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*That Cesaro power :banderas*


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

there the swing


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The swing!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

anyone got a gif of the botched hurricanna ?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It is rather laughable that the face of the WWE us having to try so hard to wrestle. Adorable.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

kada the swing is back!


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

THE SWING :mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I gotta say that their first match was way better than what we're getting so far.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL They have the commentary going hard on the "BUT GUISE CENA KAN RASSLE, C?!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bout time we see the swing again. I missed the hell out of it.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Why do people laugh at Cena for his "five moves of doom" sequence? Punk had one. Bryan has one. EVERYONE has one.


Because back in the day and sometimes even these days, Cena relies on it to win while doing nothing else to damage his opponents. Think his match with Miz that one year. People know it, I can't recall right now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The "King of Swing" is back!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Cesaro is suddenly over again. I think Heyman ruined him.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Lok said:


> Cesaro-Plex!


I like the sound of that! The SWING!!!


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Finally!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

da swing! I haven't seen that move since...


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, I have been grumpy from the opening promo, but this is turning into a pretty good match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

He even sells the swing stiff
:ti

GOd dammit


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Swing and Submission :mark:


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cena circling Cesaro, all right


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Swing is back!!!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> "For a guy who can't wrestle, our 15 time champion--" It's fake.


exactly so don't complain about it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Phillies3:16 said:


> If they're gonna have cena win at summerslam at least have him lose some matches beforehand so there's some doubt going into the PPV.


1. He ain't winning at SS.

2. Why have the champ lose when he's going up against the guy that broke the streak, won in UFC and is in general a scary motherfucker?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cesaro is a main event talent.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

What's the name of the submision Caesaro used?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Zigberg said:


> Literally everything Cena does looks so awkward and lacking in technique.


That's what makes him John Cena.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Cena should keep the powerbomb... it makes sense for him and his moveset. That hurricanarana needs to burn in the fiery pits of hell.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Why do people laugh at Cena for his "five moves of doom" sequence? Punk had one. Bryan has one. EVERYONE has one.


I would think the answer to this is painfully obvious.. because most people, including me, are just that much more tired of bitchboychena and his same old shit that it infuriates them all the more..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Yep, they definitely told Cesaro to stop using the swing.


----------



## Dirk504 (Jun 7, 2010)

Why is Cena champ? Can't wrestle, bad on the mic, and it's obvious the fans are over him. Luckily Cesaro is wrestling at 50% just to make this fool look good.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The five moves of Doom!


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

That powerbomb is the kind of move Cena should do more often. He's actually good at the power moves. It's everything else he sucks at. Instead of trying to convince us he's got a giant moveset, have him show off a few more moves like that he can execu...

OH MY FUCKING GOD CESARO SWING ON CENA TRAIN OF THOUGHT TOTALLY LOST LOLOLOLOLOLOLMFAOMFGZWTFBBQKKTHNXBAI


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Cena never fails to deliver. Another big time performance by the best in the business.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena shakes off the swing in like 5 seconds and carries Cesaro to the top rope. Dat selling.

:ti


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Cena blatantly calling shit. atleast this match is ok because cena is doing more moves.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> Literally everything Cena does looks so awkward and lacking in technique.


Agree, that reversal, while impressive, just doesn't look right. Cena's build doesn't helo him with the spots since it slows him down. Makesba lot of hisbmore flexible moves look awkward.

- Volt


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CESARO SWING!!! YAAASSS!!! :mark:

And now an inverted cloverleaf!!! 



Kabraxal said:


> Cena really isn't that crisp when he tries these moves...


In John Boy's defense, when you do the same old shit for a decade, busting out new moves on the fly isn't fairly easy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dirk504 said:


> Why is Cena champ? Can't wrestle, bad on the mic, and it's obvious the fans are over him. Luckily Cesaro is wrestling at 50% just to make this fool look good.


Nice try


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was awkward.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that was a great counter by Cesaro


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Woah. And to think we were going to get a cool spot there. And then another Cena botch...


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

These two with dat chemistry.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is almost identical to the match they had a few months ago. 

I'm not saying its bad...I'm just saying I feel like I've seen it already.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

By the way, this match is something else. Wow.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Awesome sequence.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Cesaro knows how to counter the AA in a classic fashion.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> 1. He ain't winning at SS.
> 
> 2. Why have the champ lose when he's going up against the guy that broke the streak, won in UFC and is in general a scary motherfucker?


Trust me I want Brock to win. But knowing this company I have my doubts.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Bullshit


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

WHAT A FREAKING MATCH


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Such a good match so far.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

God I fucking love that pop up European Uppercut.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> The Swing and Submission :mark:


IKR. :mark: What the fuck was that submission hold?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TIGER UPPERCUT!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought Cesaro was going to win for a second there. silly me


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Say what you will of Cena, he is a strong SOB


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> LOL @ these "Ceasro's getting buried" comments.
> 
> Let's be real. Cesaro just got thrown out by Heath Slater in the IC title battle royal at Battleground. Losing to the WWEWHC Champion in a hard fought, 20 minute match isn't going to hurt him.


The majority on here are complete fools who think every loss is "jobbing" or getting "buried" regardless of context. There's no shame in losing to the champ but nobody realizes that here.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cesaro, sooo good.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*"This is awesome" incoming :lmao*


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

So is Brock Lesnar returning tonight?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This match is nothing like their first bout.. It's cringe-worthy to watch.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Something happend in the crowd


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This could happen soon


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena shakes off the swing in like 5 seconds and carries Cesaro to the top rope. Dat selling.
> 
> :ti


You should watch indie wrestling. No selling for life! :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

CENAWINSLOL!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CENA WINS LOL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ok, blocking that one with his Bicuspids was kinda funny
:jbl


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Needs to do an AA off the top rope? BURIAAL OMGGGGG


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CENAWINSLOL


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Same old shit Cena wins


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CENA WINS LOL


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

cena wins lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Super AA


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How many times can this guy no sell in one match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Trust me I want Brock to win. But knowing this company I have my doubts.


They need re-subscribers to the network. Brock as champ vs. anyone will do that more than Cena vs. whoever.

Good match, if you didn't know the booking Cesaro has been under you'd think they were going to push him.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

cenawinslol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That match was not nearly as good as the one they had a few months back...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Cena wins :cole3


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sweet match push Cesaro.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Cesaro taking that AA like a boss. 

Pretty good match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gotta admit, the top-rope AA was kinda cool.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

and there's SuperCena zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Win !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cesaro working his ass off to make this look any good. And of course, the mediocre shitbag wins while only proving that he has no business being a consistent main eventer.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Match of the fn year candidate. Awesome


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Cena overcomes the odds again MAGGLE! :jbl*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena is winning at Summerslam. CASE CLOSED


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck Cena.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Good match

BTW that top rope FU is the finish for summerslam

Get madmarks


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cesaro made to look strong surprisingly


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that's a finish. Nice.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very good match, but I thought their previous match was better


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The 

CHAMP

IS

HERE

:cena3


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

A good match, a solid display from Cesaro showing he can "hang" but one thing that bothers me is that they did the AA off the top essentially just to one up him from that suplex.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I cena nuff.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The ridiculousness of Cena knows no limits.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Solid match **3/4. Their previous was easily better.

I kind of expected Cesaro to get a bit more offense in though before losing. Just to get him over a bit, even in defeat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> You should watch indie wrestling. No selling for life! :lmao


Cena is a seasoned Vet. He shouldn't be comparable to them.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

I haven't enjoyed the opening of Raw this much in awhile


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole3: "CENA WINS!"

:vince2: *says "lol" under his breath while screaming into Cole's headset*

Fun match overall. :clap


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao of course...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Great finish. Cena and Cesaro have excellent chemistry. I think they're trying to get Cesaro back on track


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Made Caesaro look good, which was probably the contrary purpose of the match haha


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

at least cesaro took the top rop aa well. every other move looked like dog dick. just ugly


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

And now the announcers will pretend like that was better than a typical Cesaro match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What a fucking match to start RAW!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, haven't seen the Super AA in forever


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What were some of you guys saying about this being Cesaro's way to revive his career? :maury


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Top rope FU!

Good match even though not as good as the one they had in February.

Funny thing is, this match has helped Cesaro more than anything else he's done since becoming a Heyman guy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Very good chemistry between the two. Cesaro is superb.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I cannot stand to listen to Jerry Lawler


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good match....That Cesaro-plex though!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

They made this match as a huge FU to all of Cena's detractors and then managed to prove how much Cesaro is better than Cena in the ring.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Vyer said:


> Very good match, but I thought their previous match was better


It was much much better. The finish tonight was a really good spot.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Great match. Guys have good chemistry.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Had it's sloppy spots, but overall a pretty entertaining match. Just gotta keep Cena from trying that 'rana anymore.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice match - good seeing Cena try for once


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :cole3: "CENA WINS!"
> 
> :vince2: *under his breath while screaming into Cole's headset* "lol"
> 
> Fun match overall. :clap


:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This match is playing off the IWC responses on twitter, Cesaro doing the swing after dirty sheets reports , Cena doing wrestling move after people on twitter got upset over hin winning at the pay per view


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

LOLCENAWINS

Still a great match though. Not as great as the one they had earlier this year but a great match nonetheless. One of those rare Cena moments where he doesn't take a beating for 15 minutes and make an anti-climatic 30 second comeback.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Out on bail, fresh outta jail :steph


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

No more replays of Payback please. I cringe every time I hear Brie Bella say "I QUUUUIT!"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You're all right, Cesaro should of beat the WWE Champion who's facing the guy who broke the streak next month, dammit WWE!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't tell me the Brie, Steph storyline will be closing tonight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG so hot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God that shit show is over. Yikes. We were 10 seconds away from a faux "This is Awesome" chant.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Good match, but I think it could've been a bit better.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Time for the Oscar performing part of the show.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> What were some of you guys saying about this being Cesaro's way to revive his career? :maury


Yep. He lost to Cena. It's all over. :agree:


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh no, its dramatic Steph.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Steph isn't pissed at HHH for staying at the show while she was in jail ha


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Good match and Cesaro looks good even though Cena had to obviously win


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The way Steph said "mother" made my skin crawl...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wonder if Ambrose's guys helped Steph get out?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL why is there an ad for the Mr. WrestleMania DVD?


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

no alien tits this week, thanks Steph!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Steph isn't mad at HHH kind of dissapointed


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This acting.

Dear, you were in holding for a couple of hours. Settle down.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Well, I can't see him, so his time must be now.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> This could happen soon



No Instead of Trips, it will be Stephanie.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Love everyone getting mad at CENAWINSLOL.

On RAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph said udder. I approve. :mark:


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Cesaro working his ass off to make this look any good. And of course, the mediocre shitbag wins while only proving that he has no business being a consistent main eventer.


What, you have no idea how wrestling works, for a match too look good both wrestlers need the have equal chemistry with each other. A shit cena isn't a god in the ring but he isn't shit like you are making him out to be.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Seriously is HHH shrinking
was Orton that tall


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

At least was neccesary more than just a AA.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena is a seasoned Vet. He shouldn't be comparable to them.


Eh? People on the indies have been wrestling longer than Cena. Its just what they do for ending sequences and stuff.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn Randy is hella tall.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Out on bail, fresh outta jail :steph


StephPac:lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

fpalm This acting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Roman Reigns attacks Orton and that means the Orton/Cena Summerslam match can't happen?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCKKKKKKKK this match.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Kane Vs. Reigns... what a treat we're in for.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay we get to watch Reigns vs Kane again......


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Roman Reigns vs. Kane? :sodone


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Am I the only who's fucking impressed by this HHH and Orton interaction.

DAT HEAT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So HHH can't make Reigns barred from ringside and if he interferes he is fired?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

...snap?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hmm...so theyre essentially lifting the Rollins/Ambrose plot device for this Reigns/Orton feud?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reigns vs. Kane, classic incoming.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Kane. :lol

Reigns just pinned him in a handicap match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Eh? People on the indies have been wrestling longer than Cena. Its just what they do for ending sequences and stuff.


Not all of them have. Cena is older than the majority of guys in ROH, and has been on top in WWE for 10 years.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They fucking said "Roman Reigns"
15 times
I counted
:ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

.......a Reigns and Kane match.


They aren't doing this dude any favors.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Kane vs. Reigns tonight :ti


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

That was a good match. THAT is the way that Cena should put guys over in matches. Make them seem like they are too powerful and have to go the extra mile to beat them (AA off the top rope). Not the usual BS of getting beaten up and then in the last minute suddenly become invincible.

Stephanie made sure to wear a dress that didn't reveal her boobs.

Reigns vs. Kane... yawn.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

One on one with Kane... xD


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Out on bail, fresh outta jail :steph


Guess we are :sodone


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

3 people chat WHAAT :LOL :LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Those what chants :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Orton has ALOT of problems it seems

And that Subliminal Reigns push, just keep saying his name all the time :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Man I hope Orton starts his crazy gimmick again 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Orton face turn before 1025, just a gut feeling


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Reigns vs Kane!? * Sigh **


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RKO is mad!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Reigns cost Randy the push? Tell that to Cesaro.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn, I was hoping for a Reigns/ADR rematch.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> This could happen soon


LOL What?


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Shut up Orton. Even HHH knows you're boring.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

What? Chants are the most popular chants here I tell ya'


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> So HHH can't make Reigns barred from ringside and if he interferes he is fired?


But then there's the whole telling Brock he's not getting a title shot and then Brock breaks Orton like a twig. Plus Reigns may go all Ambrose and stalk Orton in a parking lot or something.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully that is the hints of an Orton face turn. His heel run has been killed because he's spent too much time being HHH's lackey.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So Roman Reigns attacks Orton and that means the Orton/Cena Summerslam match can't happen?


Triple H believes Roman will screw up the singles matchup between Orton and Cena. So Orton has to take out Reigns. That's the logic here. It makes sense. The delivery was very awkward though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flawless Victory said:


> Damn, I was hoping for a Reigns/ADR rematch.


Yeah that was actually a pretty good match they had on smackdown.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> Eh? People on the indies have been wrestling longer than Cena. Its just what they do for ending sequences and stuff.


Well, it depends who people are specifically talking about.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Very entertaining match with Cesaro.

And Cesaro still looked very strong in defeat.

Whole start has been perfect


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> LOL What?


Its a reference to the fact that Spike is rumored to have cancelled TNA Impact, so he's thinking that the WWE will buy it and have another Invasion storyline.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


>


Really liked that spot.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Mm guessing Orton will interfere and it will be a total clusterfuck at the end. We will probably end up with a No.1 contender triple threat between Kane, Orton and Reigns at Summerslam.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Triple H has the power to change the challenger in the title match, but can't ban Roman Reigns from ringside.

fucking lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just wanna know when Reigns will actually get pissed at the fact that Rollins turned him AND attacked him.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

dat nWo doe


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Marked for that nwo theme


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just marked a bit when I saw NWO


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

that nWo theme :banderas


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Well guess I missed something good, oh well, there is a next time. I even missed TLC when they came here.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

nWo music :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Very entertaining match with Cesaro.
> 
> And Cesaro still looked very strong in defeat.
> 
> ...



Nah phuck you man Cesaro got buried by the John Cena lets forget about what happened from April to July


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NWO THEME :mark: :banderas


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that nwo theme song


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Heard NWO music and was like what the hell?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They fucked up the Orton heel turn so badly. Now he's going to be that cringe-worthy, Cena 2.0 type of face again. Lame

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

for a moment I thought something cool was going to happen on RAW, but then I see oh it's a WWE Network nWo promotion.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paige :wall


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

nWo theme. :banderas


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Welp. What's to occur here?


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Exclusively* on the WWE network.

And all over the internet.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh shit that NWO theme caught me off guard because I was on another tab :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo...*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dat NWO theme :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The NWO theme, better than all of the themes today combined.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paige with that AJ skip :lol


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

all the new generic theme music sucks balls


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Batz said:


> Triple H believes Roman will screw up the singles matchup between Orton and Cena. So Orton has to take out Reigns. That's the logic here. It makes sense. The delivery was very awkward though.



And then Orton lose, and HHH will do the work that Orton did not, HHH VS Reigns :vince$


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Terrible promo incoming...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

yo the NWO music got me, I was like WHAT?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

₵A$H®;37446305 said:


> *Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo...*


:lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hopefully Paige knows that it's Run's house this week


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh man I missed the nWo theme live


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

₵A$H®;37446305 said:


> *Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo...*


Too bad for you.

So is this her house too?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> They fucked up the Orton heel turn so badly. Now he's going to be that cringe-worthy, Cena 2.0 type of face again. Lame
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's not going face again. He's going to face Reigns at Summerslam.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The NWO theme, better than all of the themes today combined.


Especially HBK's. :troll


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Here we fuckin go..........
*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

₵A$H®;37446305 said:


> *Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo...*


Hahahaha


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

₵A$H®;37446305 said:


> *Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo... Please don't cut a promo...*


Simmons needs to come out and give us a DAMN!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige is so much better a heel.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

At least Paige is getting a reaction now. Just don't think they need to do another psycho diva role. Hmmm now she is stealing from Jericho... good lord.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I just wanna know when Reigns will actually get pissed at the fact that Rollins turned him AND attacked him.


Lol, never. That would require logic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Thah beh-uh uhv meh"

Accents FTW. :lol


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

each word that comes out of her mouth she becomes less and less attractive to me.. oh and here comes the ungly asian midget boy body troll


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> The NWO theme, better than all of the themes today combined.


I know right. 


ratings almost skyrocketed for sec.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

WAIT. They just advertised HOGANS heel turn at bash at the beach... Hogan was the huge face and turned at wcws big summer PPV...

Cena is the huge face now, going into wwe's big summer PPV....



LOL NAH.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus christ can Harry Potter's mentally unstable sister put down the microphone pleae.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trip once, Tattoo. Just once.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Oh hai AJ!*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

fpalm Paige on the mic. She needs to be just a badass character. Not this shit.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

Wrong guy


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I missed the NWO theme!!!!!! 

Now what's this about TNA being cancelled?!?!?

Invasion 2.0?!?

What, what in the butt!?!?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Will Paige get rattled again when they chant CM Punk?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Why does she wear those Ribcage shirts? As if looking at her ribcage wasn't gross enough.













Eat something.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

CM Punk chants.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

CM cunt chants, of course...:lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

CM PUNK chants


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

CM Punk!!!!!!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Paige is really nice to look at but by god, what a charisma vacuum she is fpalm


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> yo the NWO music got me, I was like WHAT?


Same, I flipped back from the Yankee game and only got the sound of the nWo theme for a split second before the image popped up. Got hyped for nooo reason.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crowd should save those Punk chants for the Reigns/Kane match.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> WAIT. They just advertised HOGANS heel turn at bash at the beach... Hogan was the huge face and turned at wcws big summer PPV...
> 
> Cena is the huge face now, going into wwe's big summer PPV....
> 
> ...


It can only mean one thing...


Punk return confirmed.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AJ I love you!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crumpet? How sweet. :3

Although those two caterpillars on AJ's face are pretty gross. :jay


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This feud is getting really interesting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
Shut up, AJ. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cesaro, watch and learn from AJ Lee, that is how you talk on a mic


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Wait???? Al AJ did was play "lil girl games"


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

CM Punk Chants, H-Town Style


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh shit, she just called her crazy


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Real woman. :ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So she's trying to put on an act after the turn. 

I think your plan has a flaw Paige.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

oooh she called her crazy!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CRAZY AJ MODE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Not that crazy shit again...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I like Paige and AJ as wrestlers. But my god this feud fucking sucks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Liking this promo so far...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohhhhh Shit, she just dropped "crazy" on Queen J


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Does Paige draw her face with crayons?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Come on, AJ. Just beat the shit out of her.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Crazy AJ returning.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ is so awesome


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Paige making fun of mental illness edgy tv back


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

That was a good segment between the two of them. Finally a bit of action to their feud


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dat ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least the talking is over.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Good, now take off her clothes and tell her to beg for mercy.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

unk "I Dig Crazy Chicks"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

U WERE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Ohhhhh Shit, she just dropped "crazy" on Queen J
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Queen J :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just end this.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

CM Punk!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

CM Phillllllllllll


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

AJ is the heel , the girl said she was sorry still attack her


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Cm punk! Cm punk!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

AJ is a babe.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Loud CM Punk chants. Good segment though


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

STOP CHANTING CM PUNK GODDAMN IT!!! 

AJ Lee is not defined entirely by who she's married to for fuck's sake.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Well that was retarded

CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Going by the crowd response, WWE should change AJ's ring name to CM Punk

/theywould


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

"Why are they chanting Cena Sucks?" :lawler


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Cm cunt chants twice in one segment. Get over it already!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

CM PUNK CHANTS :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Looks like Mrs.Harris got the entire 4th grade class front row seats to raw.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Good I LOVE AJ


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I missed the NWO theme!!!!!!
> 
> Now what's this about TNA being cancelled?!?!?
> 
> ...


It's been reported that Spike TV aren't renewing TNA's TV contract. That's going to leave them with massive problems.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I'm surprised Paige didn't say "This is my house" again...*


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought Paige was pretty decent on the mic there, much better as a heel.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Good crowd tonight


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't understand this feud at all between AJ and Paige.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND!!!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Reigns vs Kane is gonna be sooooo bad......


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Paige heel/face is horrible, who cares about this feud


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good segment


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck this reigns vs kane match.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Just make Paige an aggressive heel, not all of this trying to be friends bullshit.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AJ is real good on the mic, she'll go down as one of the best, period.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Diva's get a promo segment. AJ Lee has similar speech patterns to CM Phil.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

World's Best said:


> Going from talking to yelling typically throws people off in thinking it's a good promo. Oldest trick in the promo book, brah.


I see you like guys like Ambrose, CM Punk etc. These are my guys as well. And probably for all the same reasons as you. I'm as sick of seeing Cena being Cena as the next guy on here most of the time. But this is creative decisions and the company unwilling to turn him heel or push other guys to be on his level. It's not Cena's ability in question for me. He's capable of having great matches and does a lot of the time. There are few guys that can talk as good as Cena when he's in full flow and I'm not talking about the 'reaching down' and 'rising above' and 'what a great audience' generic stuff he does. See his promos with Punk, Bryan, some with The Rock. 

End of the day a good promo sells the angle, furthers the angle, gets people to buy the PPV, gets people excited, is believable, maximises the character of the wrestler, gets the crowd to cheer or boo loudly. All of those things happened or will happen when he spoke like that then. It was raw emotion and one of, if not the best, promos I've ever seen him do and that's saying a lot.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> I thought Paige was pretty decent on the mic there, much better as a heel.


Aye, and no "This is my house" so I'll call it a win for Paige


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

The CM Punk chants were the best thing about this segment


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol at everybody getting butthurt by CM Punk chants. The crowd can chant whatever they want


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well then :lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Do people actually seriously try to say AJ Lee isn't the best on the mic for the divas?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

These fucking idiot ****** smarks are going to ruin AJ with those damned CM Punk chants. I hope they don't make it home tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really! I get to see Reigns/Kane again unk2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I like how theyre building up the divas division. Its about time!


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

I feel like this Paige/AJ story would be better if it were like Melina or Victoria in Paige's role. Maybe Maryse or Alicia could make this work too.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm loving AJ/Paige.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Respectable, rare talking segment w/ Divas*

*CM Punk chants*

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Reigns defeat Kane and Orton in handicap, so Kane can handle him alone. :hhh2


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

WWE at some point needs to troll the audience by having AJ enter to Punks music dressed in her version of his gear. It's just awesome fucking with the crowd like that


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Kane and Reigns are both capable of quality matches. But they have to paired with the right people (Reigns more than Kane though). This match won't be very good.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Orton better fuck this match cause I don't want to see Kane/Reigns no more


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> These fucking idiot ****** smarks are going to ruin AJ with those damned CM Punk chants. I hope they don't make it home tonight.


Turn it down a notch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's a shame the CM Punk chants ruined a rare half decent Divas segment.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They just need to get out their aggression in a sweaty 4 star match at Summerslam then hug it out. Hugging solves everything.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kane vs Reigns is the main event? Hasn't that shit happened on Smackdown like a hundred times over the past few months? fpalm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

TripleG said:


> STOP CHANTING CM PUNK GODDAMN IT!!!


Just chill, stop ordering crowd what to chant.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And people still trying to shit on that segment. Tell who simply doesn't want the women on TV considering that was actually good build and a two good promos.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Aj Lee: When middle schoolers attack!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can I fuck AJ please guys


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> U WERE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Fuck off with those punk chants though.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

The fans chanting probably don't even have the slightest idea as to why they're chanting CM Punk during AJ matches/promos. :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> These fucking idiot ****** smarks are going to ruin AJ with those damned CM Punk chants.
> 
> 
> I hope they don't make it home tonight.



Jeeze. Calm down, Raymundo. unk2


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

It's a good time to be a WWE fan!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JBLoser said:


> *Respectable, rare talking segment w/ Divas*
> 
> *CM Punk chants*
> 
> This is why we can't have nice things.


But they know who she's married to!

LOL HOW CLEVER.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Damien Sandow's gonna dress up as Dixie Carter. Just watch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> And people still trying to shit on that segment. Tell who simply doesn't want the women on TV considering that was actually good build and a two good promos.


It was very good considering how the division has been treated.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I like how theyre building up the divas division. Its about time!


Every angle sucks ass and is basically the same though.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

The True Believer said:


> Damien Sandow's gonna dress up as Dixie Carter. Just watch.


:lol :Lol :lol


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

If you chant "CM Punk" you deserve to die. The absolute most obnoxious thing going.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> But they know who she's married to!
> 
> LOL HOW CLEVER.


Silly me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> They just need to get out their aggression in a sweaty 4 star match at Summerslam then hug it out. Hugging solves everything.



I think we have done new clients in need of Dr. Shelby 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

That CM Punk chants ruined this great segment for me. Paige is really good as a heel and I like their new approach to her being heel. Their not throwing everything in the beginning, they're slowly building it up.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Alright! Hell in a Cell in my hometown. Gonna get ringside seats.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If CM Punk ever does return they need to go the Marc Mero route as far as CM Punk's relationship with AJ Lee. 

Make it seem like CM Punk hates AJ Lee and he dumps her (Kaybafe) for like Paige or Naomi.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The True Believer said:


> Damien Sandow's gonna dress up as Dixie Carter. Just watch.


:lmao That would be classic

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Kane vs Reigns is the main event? Hasn't that shit happened on Smackdown like a hundred times over the past few months? fpalm
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I swear every single post you make it involves you complaining. You need a good fucking in the ass or something man geeze chill out :ti


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Damien Sanputin!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

It wouldn't shock me if these CM Punk chants are the reason AJ and him divorce.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> Damien Sandow's gonna dress up as Dixie Carter. Just watch.


*:lmao I would mark for this.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWF SummerSlam Highway to Hell


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JBLoser said:


> Silly me.


:lol

I agree, man. It's ridiculous. I could see chanting it maybe the first time she came back from her break. But all these weeks later? Come on.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Those CM Punk chants are getting on my nerves. *press mute*


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I love this Summerslam hype promo


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The True Believer said:


> Damien Sandow's gonna dress up as Dixie Carter. Just watch.


:lol That would honestly crack me up, and I don't even hate TNA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DA GAME


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Behold the King :trips


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes. God is here!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought once Paige turned heel that the feud would pick up. I didn't enjoy the 'frienemy' BS. But I held out. Unfortunately my expectations have not been met. They need to make Paige an aggressive heel who doesn't say much. Let AJ do the mic work.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Raw is just now starting? What? It's like an hour late


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> If you chant "CM Punk" you deserve to die.


Everytime sameone start chanting CM Punk, half this forum became;


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of KINGS!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

How's it been tonight guys? Did I miss anything good?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

You know, I accept that Reigns is going to be getting the super push before too long...but he should not be closing every show at this point. There's more interesting stuff going on.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Back from masturbating to the report claiming TNA's future is fucked, what I miss?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

evilshade said:


> The CM Punk chants were the best thing about this segment


No it wasn't. Those CM Punk chants are fucking annoying now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at Steph, it's so sad. It's hard to transition from prison life after her hours and hours in jail.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope to see Steph chew hunter out over blowing her off after being arrested


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

The tits are fixed!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

₵A$H®;37447905 said:


> *:lmao I would mark for this.*


The only time anyone marks for anything involving Dixie.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was the show Big Valley about the gap between Steph's tits?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose to interrupt and go head to head, please. :mark:


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

TripleG said:


> STOP CHANTING CM PUNK GODDAMN IT!!!
> 
> AJ Lee is not defined entirely by who she's married to for fuck's sake.


Same old shit


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Chanting Cm punk adds nothing positive to anything Aj lee does, so of course people with brains are annoyed by the unnecessary dumb chants.It's embarrassing that these stupid Cm Punk marks ruin segments because they have a boner for Cm Punk. We get it, you know Aj and Punk are married... Still doesn't make it cool to do the stupid chants every fucking week!


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

No cleavage from Steph tonight?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol
> 
> I agree, man. It's ridiculous. I could see chanting it maybe the first time she came back from her break. But all these weeks later? Come on.


Like, I'm a Punk mark to death. I miss him too. But God damn, it's just obnoxious at this point.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Bring back Shane McMahon sign :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

xDD said:


> Everytime sameone start chanting CM Punk, half this forum became;



Every time a crowd chants CM Punk an angel loses it's wings and dies, apparently :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

She didn't have to confess it was on live TV


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit you guys!!!! Did you hear the news!!!?!? Brie called Stephanie a bitch and then Stephanie slapped her!!!!! AND THEEEEEEEENNNN Stephanie got arrested!!!!

OH MY GOD!!!!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Are we about to get another cringeworthy promo and acting ability from Brie? Sweet.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> Back from masturbating to the report claiming TNA's future is fucked, what I miss?


What a real wrestling fan you are. Wanting a wrestling company to die :agree:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank God Stephanie has her dog kennel looking chest covered up this week. That shit looked nasty.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL AIRHORNS :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jailbird chant :lmao okay that's awesome


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Let me guess, Brie will drop the charges if Steph wrestles her at SS and if she wins she gets her job back?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's time for :hhh2's weekly shit on the fans :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, you open last week the way you did HHH and this is what you get.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Steph covering her tit gaps tonight hmm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Was the show Big Valley about the gap between Steph's tits?


Yeap, and if you look really close you can see the little ranch and tiny tiny horses running around between them!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd Burial coming up :buried


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The best :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Trips trying to play the, "I'm not mad, I'm just disappointed," card.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Boo fucking hoo Trips.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao This segment is already gold! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Now, I only need them to chant Freebird when Rosa Mendez is on screen.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

my god lollll


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, this is too much.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

But but but, that laugh was best for business HHH


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Stad said:


> Let me guess, Brie will drop the charges if Steph wrestles her at SS and if she wins she gets her job back?


*^ This.

And Nikki to turn heel on Brie. Seems predictable. *


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat acting lol.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Call mark


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Stephanie actually looks...defeated? Did she take some acting lessons on the slick?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

HHH is a great heel


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Steph is a fucking actress OH MY GOD


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brie needs to bring up with HHH where we YOU when this was all doing on.
you stayed behind at the show instead of getting your wife out of jail.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Cheap heat, but the crowd is getting their money's worth


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

In my defense, I was laughing at how bad the acting was.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Trips corpsing


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:ti

Stephanie is GOATing it up.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I am sowwy HHH please don be mad at us!
:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Was expecting HHH to turn face and say "yeah it was pretty funny"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait didn't Stephanie or maybe it was Kurt Angle once have Triple H arrested?


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Steph channeling her inner Big Show.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

How did HHH ever become a face to us.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Mark bailed Steph out while HHH was choosing Brock


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

HHH: "Juno..."


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Triple H just loves to put himself over


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

How the hell can Stephanie still be more beautiful than every single diva?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Apparently HHH believes in the Stephen A Smith philosophy


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Steph might have caught some Jizz in dat left eyeball recently


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Trips going full blown :berried


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

Stephs morphing into Chyna


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph's face :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome crowd tonight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Here's where this does not make sense. Why couldnt Steph now press charges in the county where Brie slapped her? These types of plots are just dumb...


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Trips is the man. One of the best on the mic in the company, alongside Heyman and The Rock. Brillant heel, been carrying Raw for about 12 months.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I fucking love HHH.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH did you say JUNO>


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Terminator GR said:


> How the hell can Stephanie still be more beautiful than every single diva?


Lana says hello.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Whoever was saying who cares about this fued... obviously the crowd is into it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Terminator GR said:


> How the hell can Stephanie still be more beautiful than every single diva?


She looks like Dixie Carter, 10 years younger.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jailbird :lmao


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Triple H and Stephanie are other worldly on the mic.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol Steph is amazing.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I fucking love this "JAIL-BIRD" chant :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Crowd needs to shut up when the GOAT is speaking :trips


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Y2J


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

She was asking to get slapped ?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy crap!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

HHH/Jericho:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Steph/Jericho segment.

MY FUCKING FEELS.

Oh my god.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG. Jericho Steph!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohbh this should be golden!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jericho making fun of Stephanie? 

Attitude Era throwback bitches!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Was expecting Brie Bella. The fuck is this shit?

Oh, it's Chris Jericho. Nevermind.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Y2J STILL has one of the best themes in WWe


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jericho and STEPH HOLY SHIT I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Are we back in 2000 now?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

CHRIS JERICHO!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas Y2J ah shit


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha ha Jericho???


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

JERICHO! :mark:

inb4 TRASHBAG HOE!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

JERICHO! *unmutes*


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Y2J :banderas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Jailbird chant :lmao okay that's awesome


You guys actually understood that clearly? :lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

OH MAN IF THIS WAS ONLY 2001


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, Brie got fucking ripped.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat history between Steph and Jericho


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Why the hell is the Satisfaction commercial using Tyler Breeze's music?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jericho!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*LOL YES YES YES

RAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS JEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What? :mark: Jericho/ Trips/Steph


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh shit. Attitude era moment. Jericho/Steph/HHH


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL y2j!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

About to be 2001 again


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho, HHH and Steph in a segment together?

Dem WWF days tho.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

OLD SCHOOL Y2J AND STEPH HHH SEGMENT OMFG


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Y2J!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jericho!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HOLY FUCK JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

JERICHO!!!!!! CLASSIC INCOMING


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh shit, Jericho and Steph again. :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:mark: Hell Yes!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I HAVE BEEN DREAMING ABOUT A JERICHO/STEPH PROMO SINCE MONDAY LAST WEEK
HOLY SHIT
THANK YOU GOD
:banderas


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Finally we get Jericho slagging off Triple H and Stephanie again :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

FInally Y2J and Stephanie, long time no see.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stephanie McMahon is still his greatest rival.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jericho :lol


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Y2J about to shit on Stephanie :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Legend


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

:mark: !!!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jericho making fun of Steph. So nostalgic.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

HAHAHHAHAHHAHAA :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That filthy, disgusting, bottom feeding, trash bag ho!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

so much nostalgia


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The crowd singing the song...amazing.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Y2J this is gonna be good


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

HAHA great audience sing along!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:sodone :lmao That was good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PG Era ruining cool Jericho.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

So many years later and we still have Jericho shitting on Stephanie McMahon, this is great


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BAD BOYS!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Just had to zoom in on the black guy on the bad boys song huh :maury


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

y2G0AT


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Jeritroll and Trips fake laugh :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

JERICHOOOOOO GOATING :jericho2


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL that laugh


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LMAO Jericho


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good crowd


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

dats my show


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Fucking wrestle already. How much talking is going to be on this show? Y2J is the only thing keeping Raw afloat that's why he comes out to save the segment.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Y2J is a God


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

Hhh laugh was funny as shit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol.. Network plug.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> How the hell can Stephanie still be more beautiful than every single diva?


No. Maybe when she just debuted and was like 20.

Brie is easily better looking for one.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Steph and Jericho just always have me in stitches perfect chemistry :lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jericho gon Jericho :jordan4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol cheap WWE Network plug


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Chris just sold a couple of subscriptions


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

hahahaha this is gold


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice pop at Orange is the New Black name-drop. Jericho should teach Vince about being culturally relevant.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh look.. a hidden network plug.. Who would have guessed..


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Is he really out there just to plug the fucking network?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The best :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Bad boys, bad boys whatcha gonna do?
Whatcha gonna do when they come for you?
Bad boys, bad boys whatcha gonna do?
Whatcha gonna do when they come for you?

Nobody now give you no break
Police now give you no break
Naw soldier might naw give you no break
Naw ev'n your 'idren naw give you no break
Yeah, yeah
*


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Triple H, Jericho and Steph for old time sake is the best thing I've seen all year. I love this.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

I want Jericho vs Triple H


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Jericho vs Triple H Summerslam book it


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

:jericho3

Fucking GOAT. :lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This is great.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This is the coolest Jericho's been in 2 years :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Jericho>everything


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jericho throwing some dirt out there


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

lol big nose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jericho continues to try to destroy their marriage. 13 years strong :lmao


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho whooping that ass.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

It's like Vince realized Brie Bella coming out would suck so he replaced her with Jericho.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Gonna lead to Rollins/Jericho tonight? :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Uh oh, Jericho calling out WWE plotholes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OH SHIIIIEEEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jericho PLS


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Filthy, disgusting, bottom feeding, trash bag ho.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome to the year 2000! :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO Jericho turning back the clock on Trips and Steph


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Jericho stirring shit between HHH and Stephanie, where is Kurt at?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah, that brings back good memories.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

:lmao Loving this. Like the good old days :maury


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOOOOL!!! JeriGOAT

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> That filthy, disgusting, bottom feeding, trash bag ho!



:mark:


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

SHUT UP HHH, GOD JUST SHUT UP /Ryback


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Gold, just gold :clap :clap


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dat continuity

SO happy right now


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO. Classic Chris Jericho. 


Fuck Bray. 


Jericho got something for Bray. 






STING


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was a smooth network plug by Jericho. :lol

Look at Y2J stirring shit between HHH and Steph! This is Jericho at his best.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jericho still PWNs on the mic.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jericho killin it on the mic


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Steph looking sexy also


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Jericho is on fire right now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

u mad trips? :troll


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Forgot Wyatt.....give us Jericho-Triple H PLEASE


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's like a PG 2000.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Y2J TURNING BACK THE CLOCK :mark:*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rollins/Jericho yesssssssss


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Holy shit, yes!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Jericho continues to try to destroy their marriage. 13 years strong :lmao


*slow clap*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice throwback to the Attitude Era with this segment.



Terminator GR said:


> How the hell can Stephanie still be more beautiful than every single diva?


She's the hottest diva ever.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So Trips just pushing all matches back to SummerSlam


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS/JERICHO

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OMG, this match is gonna be fucking sweet. :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho is playing his greatest hits right now! :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Rollins/Jeriho :mark:


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok now I want Jericho vs Seth Rollins


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao That looked so awkward...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That could be pretty great if given time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That had to be the softest hit with the briefcase


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Weakest briefcase hit EVVVARRRRR. 

Should be a great match though


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Y2J vs Rollins !


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Jericho vs Seth Rollins?! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark:::mark


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh shit, Rollins vs Jericho!

That's going to be epic


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jericho3 Give that man a fucking medal :mark: :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO Jericho is laughing his ass off, like damn that briefcase hit was so weak!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

YES!

Rollins/Jericho :mark:


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

fuck it i wanna see a triple h vs jericho feud again


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The best :lmao


The truth.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

So what about Brie?


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

So... has Seth finally got his Avengers card in the mail yet?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jericho Vs Rollins :banderas


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Gold by Jericho. Just like the good o'le days :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Rollins/Y2J :yes :yes


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Rollins/Jericho yesssssssss


:mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rollins Jericho :mark: :mark:


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

:wall rollins vs jericho


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol, Steph leaning her head on Hunter.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Now Jericho/Rollins:durant3


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So how did Seth know to come out to attack him 

WTF what a cluster fuck of a raw so far...with Cesaro saying he loves heyman and now this


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

All we need is for Triple H to beat Cena for the title then have Jericho beat Triple H for the title with Hebner fast counting. :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Jbl saying trolling! :ti


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Here's where this does not make sense. Why couldnt Steph now press charges in the county where Brie slapped her? These types of plots are just dumb...


Because they were both on the roster? Stephanie was arrested because she slapped a paid fan.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

daemonicwanderer said:


> Jericho stirring shit between HHH and Stephanie, where is Kurt at?


Bump this right here LOL


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good segment there. Some of Jericho's jokes were a bit 'meh' though. Rollins/Jericho should be a quality match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THE CROWD ATE THAT SEGMENT UP!!! :mark: 

THAT BROUGHT BACK A LOT OF ATTITUDE MEMORIES!!! :mark:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Can we get wrestling? Please?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Rollins vs Jericho :watson*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> So how did Seth know to come out to attack him
> 
> WTF what a cluster fuck of a raw so far...with Cesaro saying he loves heyman and now this


Don't think about it brah

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol The way JBL said trolling. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Outstanding opening hour to Raw!


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Seth could have at least hit him a bit harder.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Suspend the twitter accounts!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

and the IWC just cam their pants with Jericho vs Rollins


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jericho vs. Rollins :banderas


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good segment and looking forward to Jericho/Rollins.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

daemonicwanderer said:


> Jericho stirring shit between HHH and Stephanie, where is Kurt at?


Love this post!


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

I think by now we all agree 100% that Triple H's and Steph's presence makes the show much better.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

no bleepy for cena


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Batz said:


> Can we get wrestling? Please?


Typical IWC - This RAW has been great so far.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The Demon Kane :cole3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> THE CROWD ATE THAT SEGMENT UP!!! :mark:
> 
> THAT BROUGHT BACK A LOT OF ATTITUDE MEMORIES!!! :mark:


Yes it did :banderas

God bless the Attitude Era


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what about the warrior vs honky tonk man


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Does anybody remember when Jericho antagonized Stephanie after her implants when Jericho said, "Let the boobies hit the floor!"?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SummerSlam 98.
I was there. Fucking magic and I just got chills.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Karl Marx said:


> Y2J STILL has one of the best themes in WWe


Yeah, but I've always liked the early version of it the most.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Road crews have to drive between towns on no sleep and set up stages and bitchboychena is trashing microphones all willy nilly..
what a swine..


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

6 man tag action next! @HeelZiggler & The Usos take on Rybaxel & @MikeTheMiz.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Jericho Vs. Rollins is one of my personal dream matches. Awesome to see this happening.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That summerslam with Austin/taker was fucking awesome. If I remember correctly they had a contest to win a casket full of money


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Typical IWC - This RAW has been great so far.


It has! But enough with the talk now. Wrestling please.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Typical IWC - This RAW has been great so far.


1st hour's been pretty good.

The G-rated, jobber fuckery hasn't happened yet though....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat fake laugh :lmao


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

The first hour was phenomenal, wow.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The only way to get a good segment on RAW in 2014 is through a callback to the Attitude Era.

fuckin' lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> The Demon Kane :cole3


*All hell is about to break loose MAGGLE! :jbl*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Summer Slam ('98) Highway to Hell. 


Good PPV, even though the Network completely ripped away all the original soundtrack and intro and inbetween match videos.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Amber B said:


> SummerSlam 98.
> I was there. Fucking magic and I just got chills.


So jealous. I was gonna go too but I got sick that night


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Yes it did :banderas
> 
> God bless the Attitude Era


"Let the boobies hit the floor!"


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

That was so entertaining and nostalgic. Good job!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Typical IWC - This RAW has been great so far.


It's been 45 minutes since the first and only match.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

And what am I looking forward to the most about Seth Rollins vs Jericho? A great match? Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

RAW has been very good and we've only had one match. I dig it. Hopefully they stick to promos to actually build feuds up.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> "Let the boobies hit the floor!"


"We've got the man beast and the hos beast. We've got the GORE and the WHORE!"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I just realized is Brie still coming out or what?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amber B said:


> SummerSlam 98.
> I was there. Fucking magic and I just got chills.


I was there, too. Such a fun show to be at.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:jericho2


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat fake laugh :lmao


This needs to be a gif response to bad jokes on this forum.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> It's been 45 minutes since the first and only match.


Yet Raw has been great, what does that tell you?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> It's been 45 minutes since the first and only match.



Exactly.... How is this acceptable?????

Sighz


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can they keep the positive momentum of the first hour and fifteen minutes going for another two hours?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone else feel a bit uncomfortable how HHH's promo was distracted by 1,000 close-ups of Stephanie's face? :lmao

I'm just glad it wasn't Nikki Bella.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


> "We've got the man beast and the hos beast. We've got the GORE and the WHORE!"


Lol!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Summer Slam ('98) Highway to Hell.
> 
> 
> Good PPV, even though the Network completely ripped away all the original soundtrack and intro and inbetween match videos.


Goes WAY further back. Even the VHS release had Highway To Hell Removed.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

bah god awful briefcase shot by rollins looked like he was swinging a pillow


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh jeez, this ******.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> 1st hour's been pretty good.
> 
> The G-rated, jobber fuckery hasn't happened yet though....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And here it begins.. right now..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> Does anybody remember when Jericho antagonized Stephanie after her implants when Jericho said, "Let the boobies hit the floor!"?


That entire segment of Rock and Y2J just dragging Steph and Booker was priceless.

"Thomas Jefferson, sucka!"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey it's Mike "I'm trying to act like a wrestler" Mizanin


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> That summerslam with Austin/taker was fucking awesome. If I remember correctly they had a contest to win a casket full of money


Highway to Hell. Triple H-Rock IC title ladder match stole the show.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

People hate cena but love guys like the miz here 

rofl


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mike would be more interesting if he change his name from "The Miz" to Johnny Cage.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*JOHNNY CAGE*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DAAT money maker


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm liking this Miz.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn, Stephanie just looked great (as always) tonight. HHH better not even look at another girl sideways for the rest of his life.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who's this broke-ass Elvis coming out? Oh it's the Miz. Meh.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I really like The Miz in his current role.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ziggler, so over! :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Love Ziggler, but kinda rooting for Rybaxel/Miz here...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the 2nd match is a 6 man jobber match


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Time to show off!

ZIGGLER!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh great, The Superkick Bros.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh look the bitch boys.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Awosawho :mark:
Awosawho :mark:
Awosawho :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-Ssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok seriously, what the fuck are the Usos saying?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well the douche-o's are here to annoy me. Great.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL at the Miz right now...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Goes WAY further back. Even the VHS release had Highway To Hell Removed.


Damn, I wish I never recorded over the original PPV aired VHS recordings I made. 


All I have is my fucking memory of the original Summer Slam '98. A shame WWE won't ever show the PPV in its original form. Fucking madness, and people use to bitch at George Lucas for re-writing Star Wars. 

WWE is notorious for erasing history.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the over under for the word money maker is 6

vote now


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rybaxel split imminent? Because I demand a renewed push for


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I just realized is Brie still coming out or what?


Hope so.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Flawless Victory said:


> Ok seriously, what the fuck are the Usos saying?


welickcenasballs
welickcenasballs
welickceansballs..


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

YAY!!! Its the tag team version of cena!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Do The Usos even know what their yelling at this point?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*LOL @ Miz :maury*


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

6 huge talents in this match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Well the douche-o's are here to annoy me. Great.


Say what ya say, they put on pretty good matches though.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

WWE is really outdated these days. Holy shit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL SOCIAL MEDIA SUSPENDED.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole3 USO CRAZY!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> the over under for the word money maker is 6
> 
> vote now


Under with the way JBL is going off.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Xavier Wood..plot thickens.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Axel doing the kick - flip spot his dad used to do. Cool.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

God I fucking hate Miz.Even worse than Sheamus.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh look it's the Black Friends! (unless they're called the Nation of Domination I'm calling them that #DealWithIt)


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

If only Miz was a bit more athletic looking. His "Johnny Cage" gimmick would work better if he was more toned.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Rybaxel split imminent? Because I demand a renewed push for


I agree with THIS GUY!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Highway to Hell. Triple H-Rock IC title ladder match stole the show.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Waiting on that Nation theme to hit.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice job by JBL, referencing how Big E is seemingly always shown watching matches backstage.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Love JBL's commentary on the trolls


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

~Humanity~ said:


> Xavier Wood..plot thickens.


Name the stable FUBU

For Us By Us


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> welickcenasballs
> welickcenasballs
> welickceansballs..


That would've been slightly funny if this was back in June when both Cena & the Usos were feuding with the Wyatts at the same time.

You tried.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Hollywood Miz, like old Miz but... yeah, like old Miz.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Nation of Domination theme incoming*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

₵A$H®;37451273 said:


> *JOHNNY CAGE*


I dislike Johnny Cage & I dislike Miz too.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So, who wants to bet the Ninja Turtles movie focuses on April O'Neil and the turtles are on screen for maybe a half an hour?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Axel doing the kick - flip spot his dad used to do. Cool.


He does that in almost every match.


----------



## GussyPetter (Feb 20, 2006)

₵A$H®;37451825 said:


> *Nation of Domination theme incoming*


More like Men on a Mission


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

anyone else miss Harper an Rowan =(


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

p862011 said:


>


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Morrison has been shooting movies, he could do the Johnny Cage gimmick. Hell, he could even throw in some actual moves.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


I used to be such a Nation fan and fan of the Rock, I remember being so broken that Rock lost that IC belt to Triple H.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Say what ya say, they put on pretty good matches though.


They do. But their characters are absolutely cringe-worthy. Dont like them at all...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit dat Hardees' commercial
:ass:barkleyeyton2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

GussyPetter said:


> More like Men on a Mission


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> So, who wants to bet the Ninja Turtles movie focuses on April O'Neil and the turtles are on screen for maybe a half an hour?


Spoiler Alert: The turtles aren't real.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> welickcenasballs
> welickcenasballs
> welickceansballs..


Lmao..stop


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ACSplyt said:


>


JR's "Hooters?! Hooters?!" line gets me rolling every time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

See, they've moved from watching backstage to watching at ringside.

They didn't ask, they took.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

NOD be creepin'


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

WE WANT ZIGGLER!


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is the (possible) new Nation out watching this match?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

"We want Ziggler"?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The nation!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why is Curtis Axel so dam tan


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I saw Hercules at my local cinema earlier today...pretty good movie actually


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please fire JBL, at least Lawler is quiet tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

₵A$H®;37451273 said:


> *JOHNNY CAGE*


Don't be silly. Johnny is actually a capable fighter, charismatic and his movies have won awards. Plus, Sonya > Maryse, all day erry day.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Please be heel, Kofi

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Mike would be more interesting if he change his name from "The Miz" to Johnny Cage.


Dude! That's exactly who I was thinking of last week!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

The NOD should help the Usos win


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

hng13 said:


> Why is the (possible) new Nation out watching this match?


Maybe recruiting the usos, maybe scouting Rybaxel.. for some reason..
Maybe Big E got tired of standing in front of his personal monitor and just decided to come out and get front row vantage?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

hng13 said:


> Why is the (possible) new Nation out watching this match?


I think they might recruit the USOs. 

By any means necessary. 


Power to the Nation.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lmao what a botch!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

it would be a disaster like the WWE network.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

How can you botch such a simple spot? Ffs


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Can someone please tell me how Miz is doing I can't watch Raw


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

BOTCHMANIA


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

Dolph looking as impressive as ever.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

ZIGOAT


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Woah. Dolph gets another win...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ziggler winning makes me happy


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Best zig zag ever right there.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Ugh why did Ryback had to take the pin.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh for Fucks sake...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Zig Zag!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Dolph pinning ryback. Who would have seen this coming after rybacks debut


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, that was awful.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Oh look the bitch boys.


You mean the so-called fans acting like whining bitches when looking for anything to complain about? They're nothing but dipshits.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow they only said money maker 3 times. would have been higher of JBL didn't go off on that tangent.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh shit Dolph actually getting another win :mark: Shame it aint going to lead anywhere


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The new nation is forming


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And the fans still want Ziggler... at least he might get more wins now. Hopefully. Please.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ziggler getting some momentum


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler is on a streeeeeaaak!

ZIG ZAG!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Lol booootch*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Or Miz might be the new Owen Hart. 

If the Johnny Cage angle never takes off.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The Big Guy jobbing to a flippy floppy loser? I don't approve.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Umm...So...why was the new Nation out there again?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

So what was the point of having those 3 come out? What a waste


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> The Big Guy jobbing to a flippy floppy loser? I don't approve.


Damned right.. that made me sick..


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Guys, if you haven't seen the new Mad Max: Fury Road trailer I highly suggest you check it out. That movie looks so fucking badass.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

What was the point of them being out there?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

mattheel said:


> Umm...So...why was the new Nation out there again?


Probably to scout for the tag titles since it's not like they have to worry about Ryback or Axel.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

So what exactly was the point of the new "NOD" being out there?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ziggler should use that flying DDT as his finisher. The fameasser sucks and the zigzag is even worse. Great match regardless.

When Trips and Steph have full control, WWE will be amazing! :mark:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

mattheel said:


> Umm...So...why was the new Nation out there again?


WWE cut the TV off to save on the electric bill.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

gamegenie said:


>


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The new NOD "took" a better vantage point of the match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow the new NOD sure did "take" right there. They just showed up at ringside and watched the match and didn't do a thing.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Just catching up but I got to mention, LMAO at Cena failing to start an ECW chant. That's pretty hard to do.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Ziggler finally getting the push he deserves.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish
> 
> Letting @HEELZiggler win two weeks in a row on RAW means one thing: he has incriminating photos of a McMahon. #RAWTonight


That just about sums it up..


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> WWE cut the TV off to save on the electric bill.


I LOL'd


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> The new NOD "took" a better vantage point of the match
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












It begins.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Watching it on playback, but I've got to say that Cesaro / Cena match was pretty damn good. Good showing from both guys...can't believe I'm complimenting Cena here...but if he continues to wrestle like that, I might actually start to like him. :shocked:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> You mean the so-called fans acting like whining bitches when looking for anything to complain about? They're nothing but dipshits.


Hey I like the Usos I think they're talented. But I despise the way they don't seem to have a gimmick besides being "Uso Crazy" and how they just seem so hunky dory about tag teaming with a face everytime just because they're all faces. That is my major gripe with them.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

₵A$H®;37452601 said:


>


Miz is owning his new gimmick imo.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Fuck u WWE for putting Miz in this fuckin match he deserves better.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I guess R-Truth will be the new Ahmed Johnson. Not really part of the New New Nation.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh, so that's why they're there.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why is he still doing this


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This clown (R-truth ) still has a contract?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's Job-Truth

18-Bo time :bo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

BO !!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

was r truth wearing in ear monitors ha


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I want Bo Dallas to challenge R-Truth to a rap off...or w/e they call it. Now. Please. My body demands it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's time to bolieve!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Bo vs Truth! THE RE-MATCH!!?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What a beautiful man


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Legasee said:


> Miz is owning his new gimmick imo.


*Lol he looks like a complete tool. I love it too :banderas*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Short Bus Bo.
YAS!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bo Dallas :lmaao


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Damn, just got inspired to start my next year's project.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao That "I'ma stab yo ass" look by Truth.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bo Dallas would fit well in the old WCW.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Oh man


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The streak.... Is over.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

What!?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAT


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WHATTTTTT !!!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Thats how they give him his first loss? Not even in a feud he loses it? What the hell


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh my days Bo's streak gone like that :maury


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL WTF?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> This clown (R-truth ) still has a contract?


That "clown" just won.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck off. Why?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Whhhaaaat?


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

TRUTH!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

you have to be fucking kidding me they job Bo Dallas like that


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He killed the The Streak :mark:


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

AND THE STREAK.......is over.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

To R-Truth REALLY


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bo is going to snap


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :lol


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

They wasted his streak on R Truth? What the fuck


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAATTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO BO BERRIED THE FUCK OUT OF TRUTH :ti


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

To R truth? why?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!:cuss:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WHAT!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*THE FUCK?*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

R-truth fpalm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol STREAK OVER.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God, hahaha.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

NO! NO! THIS IS WORSE THAN UNDERTAKERS STREAK ENDING


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:shiiit :shiiit :shiiit

Well that was stupid


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Alright fuck this.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm vs :ti

Not sure how to feel


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is BOshit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

The streak..... is over!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Damn the streak is dead. So much for having the next Undertaker


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

bigger than undertaker.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

R-Truth vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE world title plz.

Think about the buyrates.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:lmao I'm fuckin' dying right now.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

did they really just waste the streak on Truth?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Welp, there goes Bo Dallas' gimmick..


----------



## sheepgonewild (Apr 4, 2005)

BO LIEVE THAT


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ha steak's over.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow. Fucking R-Truth of all people?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

DA STREAK!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well the undfeated streak was wasted. You'd think you'd save it for PPV or a bigger match or something.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

inb4 'worst raw ever'


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

In fact this whole match was like a page ripped out of the WCW handbook. 


If only Tony Schiavone was doing the color commentary.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

MY CLIENT R -TRUTH CONQUERED BO DALLAS' UNDEFEATED STREAK ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NO!!!

DALLAS' STREAK IS DEAD!!!










brb existential crisis


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TO R FUCKIN' TRUTH OF ALL PEOPLE? :side


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Nation of Domination needs to help out they fellow brotha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

BO FINALLY A REAL HEEL BOLIEVE MAGGLE :bo


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Well the undfeated streak was wasted. You'd think you'd save it for PPV or a bigger match or something.


Great move obviously by WWE "Creative"


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

WTF!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guess they wanted to make it clear he was a heel. Still, losing to Truth is hilarious.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury :maury :maury


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Another case of a guy getting way too over...


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

R-truth conquered the streak


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BURIED.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

All streaks are ending...


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

The streak has ended. My heart is broken. I don't know if I will ever recover from this.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

-UNDEAD- said:


> That "clown" just won.


Yeah tell me where that's going to go? Sadly he'll always be a jobber.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... I actually like that. Show him snapping... nice.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bo Dallas really shouldn't be wrestling in the 2nd trimester.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

I hope Nation of Jobbernation don't ruin Bo's wonderful heel turn


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bo's streak has ended.


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

DOES BO EVEN LIFT?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice Double Arm DDT, Drew McIntyre.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Really smart way to get Bo some heat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How did they just end the greatest streak in the history of sports entertaiment?

How dare they.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Did they end the streak so Sting wouldn't be the one?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Damn they had to kill the one good thing The Streak


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Honestly the streak storyline was going nowhere, so glad they finally give him a reason to go full heel


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

This is to get Bo some heel heat. He was far too over and not being booed. That being said fuck creative for ending his streak


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Getting heat too. Nice.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bo was like.....

"YOU'RE GONNA PAY






*.....YOUR TAXES!*"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That jiggling belly. Every week it gets me.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

UnBOlievable! 8*D


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

R truth for wwe title lol


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

NOD incoming?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Nation of Domination needs to help out they fellow brotha!!!!!!!!!!


R-Truth is Ahmed Johnson.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Brilliant move WWE. What's next for Bo Dallas?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

the_final_task82 said:


> The streak has ended. My heart is broken. I don't know if I will ever recover from this.


I know. This is more shocking and heartbreaking than Taker's streak ending.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That's how you deal with a streak ending
Unlike the bitch way taker did

I think they just ran out of jobbers


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> In fact this whole match was like a page ripped out of the WCW handbook.
> 
> 
> If only Tony Schiavone was doing the color commentary.












WHAT A SPECTACULAR MOVE!

THIS IS THE GREATEST NIGHT IN THE HISTORY OF OUR SPORT!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Streak was pointless. Make him a damn Schizo. I liked that from Bo, absolutely snapped.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

These guys must have like a 3 month lifespan, if your not over by then we bring up the next NXT guy, and push him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Karl Marx said:


>


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MY CLIENT R-TRUTH


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I CANT BOLIEVE  :bo


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Unbolievable.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Missed the first half of RAW but how good was Cena/Cesaro because I heard it was pretty damn good?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That was kind of arbitrary. They should have had his streak end in a bigger match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Truth to be joining new NOD, he just "took" Bo's streak


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Chris Jericho vs a C+ superstar.



Seth Rollins fell down a few pegs in my book after he left The Shield.



He sucks. 


It ought to be Y2J vs Dean Ambrose. 



but I don't want to see Y2J get beat up.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao they already have a poll on the app asking who's streak ending was more shocking, Taker's or Bo's.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


>


"You did it R-Truth,you did it"


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Arcade said:


> I know. This is more shocking and heartbreaking than Taker's streak ending.


:aryalol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its unBOlievable they would waste the first loss by Bo like that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> :lmao they already have a poll on the app asking who's streak was more shocking, Taker's or Bo's.



:lol watch Bo's win


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> :lmao they already have a poll on the app asking who's streak was more shocking, Taker's or Bo's.


I VOTED BO JUST FOR THE LULZ :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Rock should have been in Expendables III


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

RTruth has just cemented his place in WWE history.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Bo's streak is more impressive
How is winning once a year more impressive than once a week
:Jordan


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Yeah tell me where that's going to go? Sadly he'll always be a jobber.


I wish they would do something with him, or maybe have him join "The New Nation".


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> its unBOlievable they would waste the first loss by Bo like that.


No no it's ok, he is just going to start a new streak, all he has to do is bolieve!!
:bo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

AndJusticeForAll87 said:


>


:lol 

I'm mad they ended Bo's streak like that


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"My name is Xavier Woods and I'm the 1 behind the 16-1 (I think I don't remember the amount of wins he had) and my client Mr. Truth conquered Bo Dallases undefeated streak at 7/28/14 Raw."


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Truth is going to dedicate that victory towards Lil Jimmy next week.*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

#ThankYouBo


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LOL that was bad booking, R-Truth shouldn't of ended it


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

R-Truth to Join "The BLK ATTK"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I VOTED BO JUST FOR THE LULZ :lmao


So did 10ish% of the people :lol


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> MY CLIENT R -TRUTH CONQUERED BO DALLAS' UNDEFEATED STREAK ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why are they advertising music that has nothing to do with them?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Do not have Swagger vs Rusev, plz.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ivan Drago is out. Time to set up for Summerslam. This should be fun.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Lana and Rusev! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol :cole3 "use the hashtag Russia"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oooooooh Lana!


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

R truth vs brock!!!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Greasy guy


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Lana time!!! :banderas


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lana is such an amazing talent.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CHUT............UHP


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Streaks are meaningless when held by small low card guys. 


Streak only meant a damn when it was Goldberg ripping away 100s of guys in WCW.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Residental Russians!:mark::mark::mark::mark:


Ohh really using #russia, because that's not going to have any existing twitter traffic..


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Ty Dolla $ WTF is that?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

fpalm This feud.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"CHUT........TUP!"*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ITS LANA TIME! :trips5


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Shut,,,,


... Tup


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Good lawd Lana!:jordan4


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Bo losing to R Truth makes about as much sense as Taker losing to Lesnar. That is to say...ZERO. And I don't even like Bo Dallas!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Putin 3:16


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So true Lana, so true..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to see WWE not backing down.


Obama mocked Romney during the debates that Russia wasn't a threat. He is a laughable leader.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Mark Henry vs Rusev


make it happen.



or better yet Big Show vs Rusev


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lana and that tight bun ..


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I'm glad they didn't wimp out of the Russia gimmick


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Russev weighs how many Kilo's? It's PARTY TIME!!! :mattrton2:kobe4


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lana still going in


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Lana is such an amazing talent.


Rusev probably knows more than us :moyes1


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

HEAT MAGNET LANA


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Lana is so sexy when she rolls her tongue in Russian accent


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

HOUSTON CROWD IS AWESOME :mark:

SHUTTAPPP :lana


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*yawn*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Putin getting heel heat....


Can he draw though? :vince


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Zzzzz


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Bush

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

HAHA the boos for George W Bush.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh snap...making fun of George W Bush in the only place in America where people will actually defend him.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

ITS DUBYA ITS DUBYA DUBYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack with a new titantron! :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lana Your President Obama is a girly man!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Where you at thwagger? I'm sure you're jumping for joy


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

LOL BUSH. Radom as fuck.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

yay


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lana going in


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Suck that mic with those ruby red lips!!!:mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SWAGGIE' TIME!


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

MA MAN GEORGE W


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Colter :mark:*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm lost, I just saw George W. Bush on the titantron, she took us back 7-8 years.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Zeb LOL


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Swagger vs Rusev back on :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey Thwagger what happened to Swagger being a heel jobber after losing to Rusev


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

GOARRRRRN ZEB!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd fire a missile up in that anyday..


wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Ladies and Gentlemen, my name is Lil' Jimmy. I am the man behind 17 and 1. My client R-Truth ended Bo Dallas' undefeated streak at Monday Night Raw!"


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Jack with a new titantron! :mark:


WOOPDEEE FUCKIN' DOO!


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

I knew they wouldn't drop this storyline.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Thwagger's marking out 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

America, Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

My god, I hate this "my country is better" bullshit.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TheGMofGods said:


> Oh snap...making fun of George W Bush in the only place in America where people will actually defend him.


Raw isn't in Mississippi.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm irrationally excited about the prospect of a flag match at SummerSlam


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

We The People!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao Bush
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

God that was a bad 30 seconds for Zeb


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

BROTHER COULTER


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*ZEB WITH AN EPIC PROMO HERE!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Even Lana's disgusted face is super hot...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Swagger needs the real american theme.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Raw isn't in Mississippi.


...touche.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

'Muirca, Fuck Yeh!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cringeworthy fucking horseshit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

It represents white ******** wanting to kick out immigrants!

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MERICA! :mark:

SERIOUSLY THIS CROWD :mark:

THIS RAW :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The Real American gimmick works for a heel. This is just the same generic patriotic face stuff that was played out a long time ago.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Somewhere Toby Keith is furiously cranking one out to this promo.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dat 'We the People'. :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, lol. Get owned.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

this comes across like some brainwashing campaign


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG SWAGGER IS SO FUCKING OVER! 

loljk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If Angle does come back, he should be the one to beat Russev if itsw not going to be Swagger.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like swaggy and rusev at summerslam!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> It represents white ******** wanting to kick out immigrants!
> 
> WE THE PEOPLE!


You're not supposed to remember that dammit!!
:vince3


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

IT'S SWAGGIE TIME


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

America charged in first and attacked confirmed after watching this fight with Rusev and Swagger


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This Crowd :banderas


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Now that you know this feud is continuing, Thwagger, can you please...

Chut...

...Up :lana


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol so now apparently Swagger was knocked out at BG again, last week he tapped out 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Boy was a I praying for Angles theme there.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crowd fucking LOVE this :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay, this feud is really firing... I'm glad they aren't backing down from the trolling and Russia angle. Lana, even if she never wrestles, can be an all time great. Maybe she'll be a long term manager. I'd love to see Lana becoming a Heenan type manager... hell, Zeb should get a hefty group of wrestlers to manage and take us back old school style to the glory days of managing.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I really like how they give Rusev some offense in these exchanges to at least not make it a complete domination effort by Swagger. Very smart booking.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Looks like swaggy and rusev at summerslam!


Good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn Swagger and Zeb have gotten over.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I love it when Rusev yells out "LANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This feud gives me the biggest ladyboner.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

squeelbitch said:


> this comes across like some brainwashing campaign


YVAN EHT NIOJ.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

AMERICA!

FREEDOM!

BELEIVE!​


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

This cheap American patriotism is pathetic. The idiot masses are loving it though...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Swa9ga said:


> Boy was a I praying for Angles theme there.


IF angle even passes wwes physicals, his tna contract isn't up til September or October. So we wouldn't see him til at least then


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

WE. THE. PEOPLE!

don't lie, you know you in to it

:mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lawler We've got America, Russia and a Mexican stand off!

:duck :maury


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

If Kane vs Reigns main events over Jericho vs Rollins...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheGMofGods said:


> I really like how they give Rusev some offense in these exchanges to at least not make it a complete domination effort by Swagger. Very smart booking.


Once in a blue moon they get it right, we should all be basking in it while we can.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The "Jobber" Kane


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sharknado 2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:lawler "This is a Mexican standoff!!!"



> A Mexican standoff is most precisely a confrontation among THREE opponents armed with guns.



Fire this idiot plz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheGMofGods said:


> If Kane vs Reigns main events over Jericho vs Rollins...


It's going to, you might as well sit back and accept it.


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

LAAAAAAAAAAAANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

WHAT?

GET THE TABLES!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WEEEED THE PEEEEPLE!!!! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, flag match, Rusev wins, and USA is saved by the greatest American of all time John Cena?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Big Booboos said:


> no alien tits this week, thanks Steph!


Nope... only supermodel tits, thanks Lana!! :yum:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I like how there's been more promos on this show than usual.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

World's Best said:


> :lawler "This is a Mexican standoff!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao King sucks


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

It's kinda hard to take this feud seriously when Swagger gets the better of Russev every time they face off.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

It's a classic feud. Enjoy it.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> If Kane vs Reigns main events over Jericho vs Rollins...


Just means we don't have to sit through Kane v Reigns to watch Jericho v Rollins.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Once in a blue moon they get it right, we should all be basking in it while we can.


HELLL YEAH IM BASKING IN THIS GLORY!!! :mark:

REALLY GREAT RAW. EVERYTHING HAS BEEN AMAZING TOP NOTCH. EXCEPT DAT MAIN EVENT. :jose


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

RyanPelley said:


> So, flag match, Rusev wins, and USA is saved by the greatest American of all time Kurt Angle?


ftfy


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MY NIQQA JACK MOTHER FUCKING SWAGGER :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> If Kane vs Reigns main events over Jericho vs Rollins...


who has the bigger summer slam match Reigns,Jericho,or Rollins?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lord Humongous said:


> It's a classic feud. Enjoy it.


It's one of the few good ones going at the moment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG sandow lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's going to, you might as well sit back and accept it.


So we can get our weekly dose of Reigns standing tall at the end


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Great segment


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why? Sandow, Why?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:maury Sandow


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sandow :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why'd that *** steal Jobdow's line?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> So, flag match, Rusev wins, and USA is saved by the greatest American of all time John Cena?


They're keeping Rusev warm for


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

OMG. SanGOAT


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Oscirus said:


> It's kinda hard to take this feud seriously.


Fixed for you buddy


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Get over yourselves. Very few Americans think this country is flawless, but if you think they're NOT gonna cheer for a patriotic character (in TEXAS of all places) then you're insane.

Besides, there are people like me who flipping adore Swagger regardless of his gimmick, but seeing him as a babyface and being a reasonably proud American myself makes me more hyped. Ffs, Rusev is gonna job him out at Summerslam so can those who love it just enjoy it?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

GOD DAMN IT SANDOW YOU KEEP BREAKING MY RIBS EVERYTIME I SEE YOU ON TV


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Sandownaut :duck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Trying hard not to laugh at this one


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Sandow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh Sandow... I just don't know what to say


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

How can you be a serious Kane mark in this day and age?

The guy is a 7 foot washed up jobber who draws absolutely no heat.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OH FUCK OFFFFFFFFFF ROSE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Adam Rose......


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I would rather hear the Great Khali on commentary over Lawler


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sandow.... BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

adam rose has like 20 fans in the whole area

SMH


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't job him to ROSE of all people. I'd accept Khali but fuck Adam Rose. Absolute waste of space.


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh shit this Adam Rose shit again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:jbl "euthanize that damn bunny"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm aaaand Raw's shit again.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sandow lose lol


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sandow is gold


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I know this is insane, but please let Sandow win


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This fucking guy is still around?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Why is this guy on Raw...


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Adam Rose segment.. Bathroom Break


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Not this shit..... *Sigh **


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why isn't Kane facing Rusev. 


Think about it. 

Lana would be thrown completely off guard by someone like Kane. 











Kane would just put Rusev away, deliver his tombstone finisher to both Rusev and then Lana 



Then do his ring pyro.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Adam "No Reaction" Rose!


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> adam rose has like 20 fans in the whole area
> 
> SMH


The +1s for all the Bunny gang members to bring in with them


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why make him the gayest guy ever?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I thought they were gonna take this dude off of TV...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> adam rose has like 20 fans in the whole area
> 
> SMH


That's 20 fans too many
STFU Rose


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rose is a badass.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Get out of here with this shit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought this fucking twat and his bunch of analblooms was supposed to be "unpopular in the back and taken off TV." One dirtsheet rumor I prayed to every deity made up by anyone anywhere to be true.. 

Sigh...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, at least Sandow's not jobbing to Show or Khali.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"little spaceman" Sandow is taller than him


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's like I'm watching wrestling match between a coked up rock star vs an angry astronaut character from Pee Wee's playhouse.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Adam Rose sucks.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Can anyone tell me who Sandow pissed off to get this career fucked?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

oh fuck.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It hurts my soul.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Faint "GO AWAY" chants


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well that was quick :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Good grief fpalm

Adam Rose could've been so much better than this. I had higher hopes to begin with.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that line from sandow literally made no sense


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Really don't get the hate for Rose, he's entertaining as a comedy character.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

SandowloseLOL


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Why is everyone hating on Rose? His gimmick is hilarious and he's not bad in the ring. You just gotta watch his demeanor. DONT BE A LEMON.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3 hours.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Roseburried.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I've given up on Sandow...

This sucks so bad.


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

This shit is retarded

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sandow done just like that :HA


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Well this is garbage.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

If that's not burying, what is?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Cant wait for the day they release this fuckin' idiot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I usually make jokes out of this current Sandow situation but jobbing like that to Adam FUCKING Rose, wow.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can we get rid of Adam Rose already ? Ugh......


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Well, at least Sandow's not jobbing to Show or Khali.


I'd rather see him job to them than this fucking disgrace


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao This is so sad it's funny. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... didn't even let him hit a move. fpalm

Oh well, Sandow proceeds to be one of the best parts of the show yet again.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Rose is the single worst thing in the WWE.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

What was the point of that? And how exactly is Adam Rose a face?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Lemon LAME


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Oscirus said:


> It's kinda hard to take this feud seriously when Swagger gets the better of Russev every time they face off.


how can you say that when Rusev left Swagger KNOCKED OUT COLD ?!

......if anyhting, Rusev humiliated Swagger

but it don't matter

the line has been drawn

WE THE PEOPLE!! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fucking wanker. Oh shit. Are we getting Jericho/Rollins in the main event instead?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Lose a match in one move to Adam Rose? 

That's what a burial is guys. 

And who in the right mind would invite the black guy next to Rose to any party what so ever?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

RR/Kane is not ME!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Adam Rose just seems like a sadistic freak to me.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kane-Reigns next!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

reigns not even main eventing!?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Reigns isn't main-eventing? what? what? what?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Why make him the gayest guy ever?


Cause Darren Young is out of commission.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't give a shit what anyone else thinks, I love Rose's character. It reminds me so much of Aldous Snow, a watered down version, but Aldous Snow nonetheless.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

I'm really starting to get worried about Sandow, guys. He's entering what appears to be a Chavo Guerrero level of jobbing.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

who does Adam Rose appeal to? Serious question. He really needs to just go away.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Rollins main eventing? :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns and Kane is next, looking like Rollins and Y2J for the main event


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I like Adam Rose personally. There's too much hate for him on here.

However Sandow deserves better. Give him back his old gimmick. Or at least a new, more serious gimmick. And book him to win.


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

orange is the new black - and- reigns vs kane is the new pissbreak. good raw tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Why is everyone hating on Rose? His gimmick is hilarious and he's not bad in the ring. You just gotta watch his demeanor. DONT BE A LEMON.


Where's the hilarity in the gimmick? I'm fine with comedy if it's actually funny. Otherwise don't waste my time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just imagine if the WWE tried to put over all their talent as much as they do Reigns 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

So many of you are lemons. Adam Rose / Sandow segment was awesome!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This pathetic shit belongs on the Disney channel.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Is Lesnar there tonight so I know whether to keep watching or not


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Time for the Demon :cole3


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Trifektah said:


> Adam Rose just seems like a sadistic freak to me.


I don't get how he's supposed to be likable... WWE has no clue what they're doing there.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Remember when KFC chicken used to taste good. Like 20 years ago. 

Never understood why they used to carry Spicy chicken in only select cities and never nationwide.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I really hope Kane gets a win here...but we know super Reigns will get it.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Bavles said:


> I'm really starting to get worried about Sandow, guys. He's entering what appears to be a Chavo Guerrero level of jobbing.


http://www.profightdb.com/wrestlers/damien-sandow-376.html

That's just... yeah.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Erik. said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

BoundForMania said:


> Is Lesnar there tonight so I know whether to keep watching or not


He will not show up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Erik. said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Please can Kane win this clean. When was the last time he actually won a match clean?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rollins won't be main eventing either guys. Brie Bella will.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why does it seem like they are trying to kill Ambrose's momentum lately?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Erik. said:


>


Should be Cena's face there.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Aw I was hoping for Ambrose tonight :sad: but I understand


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Ambrose on a promotion tour for WWE?.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Sandow is the kind of jobber i am okay with even though he really needs a push the fact he is this good while losing each match is awesome .


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kane just looks depressed nowadays. Like "What happened"..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

kanefan08 said:


> I really hope Kane gets a win here...but we know super Reigns will get it.


Orton will interfere but Reigns will spear everybody LOL.

Remember back in the day when Austin used to stunner everybody and their mamas. Well its the same thing with Reigns.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Strap yourselves in folks, 5* match coming as roamin rains and demon kane square off in a surefire classic


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait so the WWE sent "Scumbag" Dean Ambrose on a promotional tour? :what?

"Best for Business" :hhh2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Not the main event! Thank goodness!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Why does it seem like they are trying to kill Ambrose's momentum lately?


Because he's getting over.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Rollins won't be main eventing either guys. Brie Bella will.


ugh


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

Why does Rusev lose every single unofficial match that he has? It's starting to make him look weak that no matter who he fights (Big E, Swagger etc) he loses the brawl and we hear the other guys music at the end.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

New kane mask looks so fucking gay


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*The Demon Kane :cole3*


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Xiao said:


> Please can Kane win this clean. When was the last time he actually won a match clean?


Kane win clean over Reigns? :what?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Soooo.... no Ambrose?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"The Truth Reigns"

:ti
:ti
:ti


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Pretty huge pop for Reigns there.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

FUCK YES. There's no more green trim on Reigns attire.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WAR!*


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

Reigns is over as hell

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Orton saves us! :yes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> how can you say that when Rusev left Swagger KNOCKED OUT COLD ?!
> 
> ......if anyhting, Rusev humiliated Swagger
> 
> ...


Are you talking about that lucky win at the last ppv when Russev was more trying to get Swagger off him after Swagger dominated that match? But ok Swagger dominated every exchange but one. Still hard to take the feud seriously.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh shit, Roman Reigns has his Undertaker face on. Got damn now Randy Orton with his Mankind game on is interfuckingfereing.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's sad to see what this show has become. Just pathetic. I'm done until the main event, which, surprisingly, isn't this match, but whatever.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Why does it seem like they are trying to kill Ambrose's momentum lately?


because they are afraid he might get more over than Reigns.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL...they wont even have a match (probably a good thing). LOL @ Reigns.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Why you have to say "out in the WWE universe"? Just fucking say in the crowd!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

RANDAL KEITH ORTON out of nowhere! Am I doing it right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Reigns against all odds


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheatricalEssence said:


> WOOPDEEE FUCKIN' DOO!


Red repping me cause you don't like the feud? :lel

Someone's gotten to and I didn't even say shit to ya.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ambrose vs. Del Rio :banderas


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Orton will interfere but Reigns will spear everybody LOL.
> 
> Remember back in the day when Austin used to stunner everybody and their mamas. Well its the same thing with Reigns.


Yeah but that was epic with Austin


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The One Man Gang said:


> Kane win clean over Reigns? :what?


R-Truth just beat the greatest streak of all time. Anything's possible. :draper2


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I like Reigns to a degree. But it frustrates me that he's being pushed so fucking hard.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

SUPER REIGNS :reigns
REIGNSWINSLOL :reigns

oh wait...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh come on now let someone beat up Reigns for fuck sake


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Did Cole just say "Orton values getting into the pants of Roman Reigns"?

I know he meant "head", but. . .lol


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

lmfao Reigns OP as fuck. Orton barely even touched him :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

evilshade said:


> New kane mask looks so fucking gay


Welcome to modern day WWE.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

autechrex said:


> FUCK YES. There's no more green trim on Reigns attire.



:lol more proof the WWE reads these boards


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

So he gets attacked from behind now is taking on two guys easily....bull fucking shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SOOOOO happy we didn't have to see that match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns finds his way out of a match.
Reigns on the inside is like, "yes!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Why does it seem like they are trying to kill Ambrose's momentum lately?


Because he is more over than their hand picked next golden child (Roman Reigns).


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Fissiks said:


> because they are afraid he might get more over than Reigns.


I would say he already is. I feel like Dean gets bigger pops.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What is this? Did they actually allow Kane to finish a chokeslam? I don't know what to say.. I think I am having a heart attack..


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Legacy shirt in the crowd


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

Hmmm. So they're not doing the Kane/Reigns match to hide Reign's weaknesses by having Orton attack him. Why didn't they just have him face Orton? Orton could have carried him to a decent match.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

:vince5 OK HERES HOW WE GET ROUND REIGNS NOT BEING ABLE TO WRESTLE - JUST COME OUT AND HIT ALL YOUR FINISHERS, AND THEN HIT THEM AGAIN AND WIN


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

If this segment ends with Reigns hitting a spear I will flip shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

At least Raw isn't ending with CENAWINSLOL


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bring back psycho 2009 Orton already

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bavles said:


> Hmmm. So they're not doing the Kane/Reigns match to hide Reign's weaknesses by having Orton attack him. Why didn't they just have him face Orton? Orton could have carried him to a decent match.


Because they're fighting at Summerslam.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Welcome to modern day WWE.


Why do you still watch, man? You seem to hate everything! (not having a go, I like you.)

Kane's chokeslam's are absolutely pathetic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> SOOOOO happy we didn't have to see that match.


Regins is too. :dance


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd like to know how WWE expects Adam Rose to go over with a gimmick like this. And I'm being serious when I ask this. Because I can't find anything about his gimmick appealing or good or even somewhat respectable. He steals shit from people, butts into other people's business without even giving a howdy fucking do, he claims it's party time all the time which sets a very, very bad example, he uses heel tactics at times just to win his matches, he hangs out with very questionable people, he starts problems with people that he doesn't like, and the worst part is, he has yet to be part of anything WWE related that gives us any logical reason to give a shit about him. 

So I ask, what the fuck are you doing WWE? He's horrible. Change his gimmick, and change his everything. Just everything that is involved with him, change it. He sucks. He's the worst thing we've had in WWE since Jeff Hardy. 

Sorry, just had to get that out there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Those the new PG era skull punts?
:viper


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Weak kicks by Orton lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Finally a Raw with Reigns not standing tall.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*PUNT HIS ASS! PLEASE ORTON PLEASE :mark:*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Reigns ends up spearing him after all of this :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Why do you still watch, man? You seem to hate everything! (not having a go, I like you.)
> 
> Kane's chokeslam's are absolutely pathetic.


Because I've been watching ever since I was 7 and like wrestling. I also like sports teams and I don't stop watching them when they suck. Same thing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"randy you stink" Randy is getting heat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is better than the G-1 Climax.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This is probably Reign's best singles match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Undertaker would not be getting his ass kicked by Mankind like this. 



Come on Reigns you're getting beat up like a bitch by Orton.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's about time Reigns DOESN'T overcome the odds when it's a 2 or 3 on 1.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Random woman in crowd

'RANDY YOU STINK!'

:lmao


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Amber B said:


> If Reigns ends up spearing him after all of this :lmao


Not after that DDT


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Vintage Orton


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Spike DDT off the barricade!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Randy talking to him like he drugged his drink.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dragging a bit...


This doesn't have the same intensity as Ambrose/Rollins brawls.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Orton will get super man punched at the end.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> If Reigns ends up spearing him after all of this :lmao


He better than Reign on Orton parade.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"super man punch him already"


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

"Superman Punch him already" :lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

₵A$H®;37457313 said:


> *PUNT HIS ASS! PLEASE ORTON PLEASE :mark:*


This!:banderas


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TheGMofGods said:


> I'd like to know how WWE expects Adam Rose to go over with a gimmick like this. And I'm being serious when I ask this. Because I can't find anything about his gimmick appealing or good or even somewhat respectable. He steals shit from people, butts into other people's business without even giving a howdy fucking do, he claims it's party time all the time which sets a very, very bad example, he uses heel tactics at times just to win his matches, he hangs out with very questionable people, he starts problems with people that he doesn't like, and the worst part is, he has yet to be part of anything WWE related that gives us any logical reason to give a shit about him.
> 
> So I ask, what the fuck are you doing WWE? He's horrible. Change his gimmick, and change his everything. Just everything that is involved with him, change it. He sucks. He's the worst thing we've had in WWE since Jeff Hardy.
> 
> Sorry, just had to get that out there.


He needs to be released ASAP. He's the worst thing in WWE today and one of the worst of all time, if not THE worst.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Spear incoming...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Because I've been watching ever since I was 7 and like wrestling. I also like sports teams and I don't stop watching them when they suck. Same thing.


Just curious, how long before HBK was your favorite wrestler?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That kid talking to Randy :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose better not make any type of save after his bro left him hanging.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cmon Randy RKO him thru the Table


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Because I've been watching ever since I was 7 and like wrestling. I also like sports teams and I don't stop watching them when they suck. Same thing.


Sports isn't scripted so you can keep watching because the outcome can always change, not the same thing.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*COME ON ORTON! I KNOW YOU STILL HAVE IT IN YOU! END THIS FUCKER!*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So its safe to say Reigns wins at Summerslam


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh here we go. The reverse announcer table spot again.

CLEAR OFF THE MONITORS SO WE DONT HURT THE GUY WE'RE TRYING TO HURT!


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


> Finally a Raw with Reigns not standing tall.


It isn't over yet


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE has no clue how to book an ass kicking face. Reigns is not guy who's going to draw sympathy.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> He needs to be released ASAP. He's the worst thing in WWE today and one of the worst of all time, if not THE worst.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao Well you're melodramatic as fuck. I get it if you don't like him. But the worst of all time? I don't think so.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Conchairto please


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> "randy you stink" Randy is getting heat


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why couldn't they have Orton do shit like this when he had the belts? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Watch super Reigns come back after all this


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Now would be the perfect time for Orton to cut a promo saying Reigns was carried by Ambrose and Rollins who did all the work and Reigns stole all the glory, about how he is all alone now and playing with the big boys.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Where are the police this week to arrest Reigns for stealing Randy's title shot


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Guy in the crowd "Randy you are terrible!" :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheatricalEssence said:


> Dragging a bit...
> 
> 
> This doesn't have the same intensity as Ambrose/Rollins brawls.


You're comparing fast Rollins and crazy Ambrose who teamed together forever to slow-ass Orton and green as grass Reigns. Of course it's not going to have the same intensity.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dat table isn't going to sell watch


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Flawless Victory said:


> Ambrose vs. Del Rio :banderas


This will be awesome!! : :

BTW WHERE IS AMBROSE??? :hhh2


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

This is the Orton WWE needs.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

LOL the table didn't break


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

THE TABLE NEVER BREAKS FOR ORTON


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait, what? Reigns not standing tall, but Swagger did?

Love this Orton :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Table fail


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Vintage Orton


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Filler city :maury


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

2nd rko wasn't scripted


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes Orton


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is the Randy I want to see.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

No selling table wins lol.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Tables wins lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Was the table suppose to break first time?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

That was an awesome beatdown.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I see Randal checked carefully for spare monitors laying around that time!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Even the table's like "Nah, try again."


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Class heel beatdown :mark: :mark:


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

Botch right there

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

VINTAGE ANNOUNCE TABLE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Why can't Orton be like this all the time?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Orton killing it.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Randy destroying Reigns just made my panties wet.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Damn that 2nd RKO was brutal.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

He was not going to let the table win this time xD


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I fucking love this orton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Always curious, how long before HBK was your favorite wrestler?


Well, Ultimate Warrior was my first favorite wrestler when I started watching in 1990. But the Rockers were my favorite tag team at that time, too. When Warrior left, I stayed liking HBK even though he was a bad guy, but I also liked other wrestlers who were all faces, since I was alittle kid. So, I liked HBK and others, but eventually, probably around '94 or so, HBK was far and away my favorite.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That BOTCH :lol 

ORTON got PISSED : : :


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Vintage no selling announce table.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"WHEN PEOPLE COST ME tings!"


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Love this Orton


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My god, dis orton is that shit I like :durant3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Since I like BOTH Reigns AND Orton, I can do this without being a hater.....*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This Randy is good for business.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Randy has shown more personality here than he has in the past 5 years. Good segment, even if he dragged a bit


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*ONE MORE TIME! *​


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wait so whats the plan for the rest of the night I'm confused? Cena went, Orton/Reigns went...

There's an hour left... they aren't going to close on the Bellas are they?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn, Orton was fucking BEAST tonight. This is the kinda shit WWE needs more of


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Roman is planking on the announce table


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I like this Orton.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Orton finally got that pesky announce table to break with an RKO.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Emma lucky she didn't steal from Randy


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Did he land back-first into a monitor again? lol!


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Little kid: Randy you stink!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Well so much for me believing Reigns could be some type of new phenom superstar. WWE has turned him into a beat up punk. 


Can we ever get another gothic Undertaker superstar?


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Coked up Orton strikes again!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

That was the best thing Orton has done in years. Holy shit that was badass as all fuck.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Table gets the biggest push out of that segment. 

#toughtable


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That table sold better then John Cena.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Coked up Randy at his best!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Why can't Orton be like this all the time?


Because it would make him a credible heel, and we can't have any of those anymore dammit!!!
:vince3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Flawless Victory said:


> Randy destroying Reigns just made my panties wet.


:watson


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I enjoyed that
Good to see a nice heel beat the shit out of the face so we can get hyped for the match

PLS make it no DQatSummerslam


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome beatdown. Randy destroying that untalented fuck. :mark:

If they want to keep him heel, he needs to be like this more. The cowardly lackey Orton has been an insult considering how good a heel he's capable of being.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RKO THE GOAT rton2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton is a great fucking heel. Too bad he's losing against Reigns at SummerSlam :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*









*PSYCHO ORTON IS BACK!*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Wait so whats the plan for the rest of the night I'm confused? Cena went, Orton/Reigns went...
> 
> There's an hour left... they aren't going to close on the Bellas are they?


still have y2j & rollins


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Randy wasn't going to let that table bury him this time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roman cost Randy his PRECIOUS, PRECIOUS title shot!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Wait so whats the plan for the rest of the night I'm confused? Cena went, Orton/Reigns went...
> 
> There's an hour left... they aren't going to close on the Bellas are they?


I'm afraid I've gawt some bad news for ya. :barrett


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

₵A$H®;37457545 said:


> *COME ON ORTON! I KNOW YOU STILL HAVE IT IN YOU! END THIS FUCKER!*


Oh shit, never seen this.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Wait so whats the plan for the rest of the night I'm confused? Cena went, Orton/Reigns went...
> 
> There's an hour left... *they aren't going to close on the Bellas are they?*


*OH YES THEY ARE*:steph


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Orton looked like he had that fire again, like he was enjoying himself. Good to see.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The second RKo was sick as fuck.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Who else wants Orton to win at Summerslam now?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

During the commercial break...spear!!!!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Orton sure stepped up the intensity in that segment.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> Emma lucky she didn't steal from Randy


*:lmao omg*


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

awesome beatdown by Randy.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

That's was EPIC! RKO! RKO! RKO!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Orton killed it. Just wow.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

That trash-talking was awkward as fuck. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

After that beating, they have to make that match No DQ or something.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mayhem Fest commercial!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Screw you, Japanese table! :rko2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Mikestarko said:


> That was the best thing Orton has done in years. Holy shit that was badass as all fuck.


Totally agree. Orton killed it that segment. I didn't give a damn about this feud until Orton went beat mode. Now I'm interested.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Oh here we go. The reverse announcer table spot again.
> 
> CLEAR OFF THE MONITORS SO WE DONT HURT THE GUY WE'RE TRYING TO HURT!


Don't you remember at WM when Orton got FUCKED from a TV monitor? That's why they do it kayfabe.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Emma lucky she didn't steal from Randy


:clap:clap:clap:clap
:Jordan:Jordan:Jordan:Jordan:Jordan


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you Orton!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton is still the man rton2


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Orton is a great fucking heel. Too bad he's losing against Reigns at SummerSlam :ti


as he should what does it accomplish for randy a fucking 12 time world champ who has been in the title picture for a full year now to beat a hot young up and comer?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

A No DQ Reigns vs Orton at SummerSlam? I can dig that.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Loving this Reigns/Orton feud. I hope we see some kind of hardcore match between them at Summerslam :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Awesome job by Orton, I loved that.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Been a while since Randy was the best part of a Raw.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Orton finally got that pesky announce table to break with an RKO.


It's because he BOLIEVED! :bo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Screw you, Japanese table! :rko2


Lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Screw you, Japanese table! :rko2


 

lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TheatricalEssence said:


> :lmao Well you're melodramatic as fuck. I get it if you don't like him. But the worst of all time? I don't think so.


How is he not? He's shit in the ring, awful on the mic, and his character is so fucking abysmal and cringe-worthy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

That's the demented Orton we needed. Now Orton needs to go on a rampage in the locker room and show Ambrose what lunatic looks like. Bring back the punt!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This is the Orton I want to see.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Great job by Orton


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

autechrex said:


> Don't you remember at WM when Orton got FUCKED from a TV monitor? That's why they do it kayfabe.



Yeah I remember it, I just think it's kind of funny, given his objective and everything.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

FUCK HIM UP RANDY , FUCK HIM UP rton2

Anyways:


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

RKO mustve heard about those dirtsheets about his shitty matches w/ Reigns


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's okay superboy you're not at Kal-el levels yet but if you work hard you'll get there all you have to do is bolieve :bo


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

probably the segment of orton's career, tbh.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

That stupid kid almost ruined it. Stop trying to cater towards children.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

VERY VERY VERY
BREAKY BREAKY BREAKY
BISHI BISHIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


*A thing of beauty :banderas*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Fan-dan-goooooooooo


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

It gets better and better....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And we go from that great segment to........this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Fan Jobbo.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

There's no announce table for Fandango to dance on


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Faaaaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagooooooooooooooo!


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Jarsy1 said:


> FUCK HIM UP RANDY , FUCK HIM UP rton2
> 
> Anyways:


I enjoy a good kayfabe beating but you guys seem to hope the victim REALLY gets hurt. :/


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

How do we go from carnage to this?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Pirate hookers?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That matador stole Ryder's bitches


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh Fuck you Vince.. Fuck.. You...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fandango and matadores...Tripe like this makes me miss two hour Raws.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer holy shit. my body can't handle


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh, not Fandango, this dude has a lame gimmick


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

and this is why Raw should be 2 hours. 

save this shit for SmackDown.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Even shit like this has a purpose with Layla and Summer.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

OK.. Bathroom Break


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So is Summer Rae and Lalyla's new gimmick the backstage whores?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Why do I find this funny as fuck.:duck


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Emma lucky she didn't steal from Randy


:lmao An A+ player would have not only caught both robbers but put them both through stubborn announce tables. :HHH2 :bryan3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> FUCK HIM UP RANDY , FUCK HIM UP rton2


*Oh my sweet Jesus :banderas*


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

Time to stop watching

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The whole new superstar coming out each week with Layla and Summer Rae is gold :lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1:moyes1


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Lord Humongous said:


> How do we go from carnage to this?


WHY YOU GOTTA COMPLAIN? FANDANGO IS AWESOME! :dance


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Orton looks like he kills his back everytime he does an RKO on the table.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sit on my face Layla :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is this still a thing?
They released Drew McIntyre and kept this.
Think about that.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Summer and Layla still whoring it up just to make 'Ol Dango jealous.

And how is he the heel in this situation again?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol :lawler on Fandango's side, typical women


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously, I don't understand what Fandango is supposed to have done wrong here? At least to the point that these too have to cost him every match he has? What the fuck did he do that was so bad?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

This Raw was so good....

Why Vince? Why?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

No Wyatts? WTF.....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh fuck everything.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty nice dropkick from fannndannngooooooo


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

I don't understand where this is supposed to go. Layla and Summer Ray come out and screw Fandango. We get it. What's the end game?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Legasee said:


> Why do I find this funny as fuck.:duck


Because its funny as fuck.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So for the most part this RAW had been good. Not great, but good.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

oh layla ....


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

Woah, woah, woah. Hold up a minute. 

So we're not getting Roman Reigns vs. Kane?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fandistractango


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

OLE! :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just keep the camera on Summer Rae this whole match :wall


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Why is this still a thing?
> They released Drew McIntyre and kept this.
> Think about that.


Cut one of the promos of the year last night


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They just love to do running gags, don't they? 

Summer & Layla cheating Fandango out of wins...I feel like I've seen it a dozen times already.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

so glad that took up all of our time.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Those dresses though....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

primo the goat


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Bavles said:


> I don't understand where this is supposed to go. Layla and Summer Ray come out and screw Fandango. We get it. What's the end game?


Was about to post the same thing. Will one of the eventually get back with him? If not, then this continued interaction is pointless...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Twerking like a monkey huh


Best in your endeavors JBL


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> That BOTCH :lol
> 
> ORTON got PISSED : : :


A table not breaking isn't really a botch. I aspect it every time.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Fandango and Sandow are the ultimate jobbers. It's just sad to see


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

TheARV0619 said:


> Woah, woah, woah. Hold up a minute.
> 
> So we're not getting Roman Reigns vs. Kane?


:lol Where have you been?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Who would win with they way the're being booked right now: Fandango or Damian Sandow?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Get these cunts off our screens 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At this point Fandango needs to go Johnny Curtis and make this problem "disappear".


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Layla and Summer upgraded to a 4-some this week, apparently Long Island Iced Z couldn't handle them both 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So who ended up with the Bull, Summer or Layla?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

El Torito has been molested


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"They molested a bull!" :jbl

Only on Monday nights.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TripleG said:


> They just love to do running gags, don't they?
> 
> Summer & Layla cheating Fandango out of wins...I feel like I've seen it a dozen times already.


If it is actually leading to something then it's actually nice to see... something that happens week to week til he gets frustrated and goes to win them back or something.


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

El Torito lookin up dem skirts.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikkis fake titays looking noice.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I would like to be molested by Summer Rae. Lucky bull


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*So are Summer & Layla escorts now? I need their contacts A.S.A.P.*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't get the storyline. Both Layla and Summer Rae dumped Fandango and now for the past 3 or 4 weeks they screwed him over. What is the end game to that storyline??


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> At this point Fandango needs to go Johnny Curtis and make this problem "disappear".


I would legit mark to see the Curtis 'creep' gimmick back.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

nikki heel turn tonight.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Did Bradshaw just say Torito was molested? :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Is molesting El Torito considered beastiality?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Steph vs. Nikki, battle of the Cleavage Monsters.

"Eat a plate of crap." Stay classy Nikki.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dose Bella Promo skills : banderas

Bitch, Crap; Bella's bringing back dat attitude era. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JBL :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why are they making Brie Bella out as some "must see" superstar? :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Steph gets more tv time than Ambrose fuck this shit.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bavles said:


> I don't understand where this is supposed to go. Layla and Summer Ray come out and screw Fandango. We get it. What's the end game?


and somehow fandango is the heel when these girls who left constantly fuck with his career and matches every week


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Eat a plate of crap?

As in, Steph, Brie, and 1 cup?

:cool2


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

What a load of shit


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

This should be Steph's new entrance


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brie agrees to drop charges in exchange for Summerslam match.
Nikki turns at Summerslam.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ambrose being saved for the main event is just rubbish. He needs promo time. Same with Wyatt.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm surprised you people aren't praising that Reigns beatdown more. That was fucking good.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Erik. said:


> The whole new superstar coming out each week with Layla and Summer Rae is gold :lol


next week it will be the Great Khali and Hromsworggle


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Hope Brie closes the show tonight


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> Ambrose being saved for the main event is just rubbish. He needs promo time. Same with Wyatt.


He's not there tonight. On a promo tour.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I'm surprised you people aren't praising that Reigns beatdown more. That was fucking good.


Eh? I seen a fuck ton of comments saying they loved that Orton.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Ambrose being saved for the main event is just rubbish. He needs promo time. Same with Wyatt.


Doing promotional stuff tonight so nothing can really be done


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Eulonzo said:


> I'm surprised you people aren't praising that Reigns beatdown more. That was fucking good.


After weeks of looking like Superman, Reigns needed to be taken off his pedestal. That was a damn good way to do it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Erik. said:


> He's not there tonight. On a promo tour.


Shame really. I want to see another Ambrose/Rollins brawl.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they really ruined cody


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look, FairyDust, either wrestle or get off the show.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Promoting a Tazz match on the network now :lol

TNA's not quite dead yet.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Stardust...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

STARFUCKINDUST :mark:


BE IN A MATCH ALREADY :cuss:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> Orton looks like he kills his back everytime he does an RKO on the table.


TV monitors have heat with Randy Orton according to WrestleZone

:lmao


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

THE COSMIC KEY!


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

More filler lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Stardust = awesome


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> I'm surprised you people aren't praising that Reigns beatdown more. That was fucking good.


It all leads to a Orton/Reings singles match which no one cares about, and we already know the outcome. This could be the best build ever and there would still be a pot of shit at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Math lessons with stardust? Steiner approves.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Are Stardust and Goldust supposed to be on a long term LSD trip?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wolf 359 NEVER FORGET!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh good, Mutedust.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Dusty must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

They promoted Tazz :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And soon you can see every TNA PPV on the WWE network! :jay2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cody plays this gimmick so well. But he does deserve better than it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Stardust #cringe

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steiner doing math > Dust to Dust's search for dat dere Cosmic Key

Still though, D2D is so hilariously weird as fuck.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stardust is annoying


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cosmic Key = Tag Titles


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought cody was about to hit goldust :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wolf 359!!
Dat Best of Both Worlds reference!
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I have the Cosmic Key. :side:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Raw is filler good god go back to two hours.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait, 3 Divas segments?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Did Cole just say "fuck"adactyles?


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

I've had enough of these backstage interactions. I want to see Cody freaking wrestle.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Is that Naomi or Jacqueline?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So much pink in the ring right now. Hurts my eyes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Dusty must be rolling in his grave.


Last time I checked, he's not dead.

:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

A divas match


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Naomi is like a sexier version of Jacqueline


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Stardust and Goldust going to wrestle anymore? Or are they just going to do backstage promos?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Wait, 3 Divas segments?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This has to be a record. But at least I get to see Naomi.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Dusty must be rolling in his grave.


He's not dead.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

What's a turn??? :jbl


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

would someone take alisha fox's weave off already. :cuss:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Judging by what Tony Atlas said bout the Bellas, Nikki knows all about plates of crap.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Doing promotional stuff tonight so nothing can really be done


What do you mean?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Goldie and Stary need to start wrestling. These weird backstage skits are getting nowhere.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Stardust is fucking shit. I don't know what they're doing with Cody.

And how long has it been since four sets of divas showed up on four different occasions? (AJ/Paige, Steph/Bellas, the tag match now + Summer & Layla in the Fandango match) Probably never happened before even in the height of the divas division.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WORLDSTAR WORLDSTAR WORLDSTAR.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

cookiepuss said:


> Naomi is like a sexier version of Jacqueline



A way sexier version :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Karl Marx said:


> This should be Steph's new entrance


Classic


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Cosmic Key = *PCP**


There, fixed it for you


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Judging by what Tony Atlas said bout the Bellas, Nikki knows all about plates of crap.


:lmao What did Atlas say?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> He's not dead.



:lel


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hooker T :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I want to see Fox & Naomi one-on-one. They can actually work a match.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Dusty must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> And soon you can see every TNA PPV on the WWE network! :jay2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> What do you mean?


Ambrose is on a tour or something for the company just for tonight. Although where Wyatt is I have no clue.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

so they waste air time on 2 irrelevant matches who dont even have matches at summerslam when jericho/rollins could of got like 20 minutes?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Perhaps they should've discussed their color scheme before going on tv....


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good lord, Cameron. So bad.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn that booty Naomi :kobedat


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Dusty must be rolling in his grave.


he aint dead


----------



## CripplerKing (Oct 18, 2013)

Three divas storylines going on at once. That's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao What did Atlas say?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There's a rumor that the Bellas like "scat". Don't know the legitimacy of it, though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> He's not dead.


He probably will be the next time the Dust brothers actually wrestle.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WTF were them strikes from Cameron


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Naomi need to take off those leg warmer things she is wearing. They look terrible on her.


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

TheatricalEssence said:


> :lol Where have you been?


I saw the beatdown but I still wanted to see the match


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Screen went black?


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Damn Cameron sucks


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ambrose is on a tour or something for the company just for tonight. Although where Wyatt is I have no clue.


Err, why? So he on't even be there?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Naomi is underrated as fuck. And dat ass.:banderas


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Cameron sucks so damn bad...My Lord.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That schoolgirl attire :yum:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

yall hear that Ernest Miller respect


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm totally content with the Divas Division being used to this extent. Do not even care.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> There's a rumor that the Bellas like "scat". Don't know the legitimacy of it, though.


Well Nikki's dating John Cena so..............


The hell was that submission?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Naomi, if you could sell that scissors kick to the back of the head by not swinging your head back and forth, that'd be great


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they never set up their table again ha


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Legasee said:


> Naomi is underrated as fuck. And dat ass.:jordan


*She's really athletic. Underrated is a understatement. *


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Submission tho


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Err, why? So he on't even be there?


No idea why. But yea he won't be here, will be on main-event though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There is practically NO WAY Jericho is winning 2 in a Row vs Wyatt.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why does Summerslam's theme sound like that "teach me how to dougie" crap? fpalm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

What's that Summerslam theme?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

30 minute main event? I hope so


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Crowd sounds dead


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JERICHO/ROLLINS coming up. Oh sweet babyjesus :mark: :mark:


----------



## GussyPetter (Feb 20, 2006)

Another wardrobe malfunction?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Inb4 shitty predictable Ambrose run in


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm glad Brie/Stephanie is closing the show.... fpalm


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

She isn't underrated. Overrated if anything.

So this isn't the main event? ffs, Brie Bella is in the main event, people. Brie fucking Bella.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

JERICHO vs. ROLLINS :mark:

LET'S GO!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

A HALF HOUR FOR ROLLINS/JOBBICHO?

Please let it be so. Unfortunately I expect fuckery halfway through, and The authority and Nikki having the last 15 minutes.

:sadpanda


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crazy_Mo_Fo said:


> Dusty must be rolling in his grave.


:|


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Would be epic as fuck if bray stole that jacket and came out to Jerichos music and did the pose and when the lights came on you'd see it was bray wyatt while Harper and Rowan are holding a knocked out jericho


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Time for Y2J/Rollins :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> There's a rumor that the Bellas like "scat". Don't know the legitimacy of it, though.


:lmao :damn

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

brie in the Main event


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Inb4 shitty predictable Ambrose run in


 Did you not read the guy above repeatedly saying he wasn't at Raw tonight?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's 2014 and a Bella is going to be closing the show. I'm a fan of this feud but actually let that sink in for a moment


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd fucking cry if we get 30 minutes of Rollins/Jericho
EDIT: And wow the Bellas are the Main Event of RAW? Really!?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Rollins vs Jericho getting plenty of time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, I love Chris Jericho.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

genocide_cutter said:


> 30 minute main event? I hope so


:barrett



:steph


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Damn that booty Naomi :kobedat


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RECAPS.....RECAPS EVERYWHERE..Then Commercial....


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Bellas/Steph in the main event?

:what?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, Brie/Stephanie is gonna close the show? No thanks.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Why does Summerslam's theme sound like that "teach me how to dougie" crap? fpalm
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It sounds a little like "Thrift Shop" by Macklemore


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> he aint dead


No, but he supposedly hated the goldust gimmick.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

PGSucks said:


> I'm glad Brie/Stephanie is closing the show.... fpalm


Yeah... it should never main event anything, not even a Main Event level show. BUt then I find the story to be absolute horseshit... guess I can save the 10 minutes or so and cut out early.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Did you not read the guy above repeatedly saying he wasn't at Raw tonight?



Since about 20 people always post at the exact same time probably not, no.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wrestlemania 31.

Randy Orton vs. the Announce Table in a last man standing match! Book it!!
:vince$


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

is Bryan supposed to make a surprise return?


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm hoping that the ending of RAW isn't the segment between Stephanie and Brie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> Bellas/Steph in the main event?
> 
> :what?


Weird, I know. I think it's because Nikki turning heel. But still, it shouldn't close the show.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't mean to be rude, but what an awful decision to end raw with Brie/Steph. Been a very good RAW as well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Fissiks said:


> is Bryan supposed to make a surprise return?


THe only thing that can even begin to make the segment worth anything.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Any chance Nikki turns tonight?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Naomi is dope and awesome crowd!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Fissiks said:


> is Bryan supposed to make a surprise return?


Highly unlikely.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Inb4 shitty predictable Ambrose run in


If you were paying attention, you'd know he wasn't there tonight :no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Daniel Bryan will probably be by Brie's side tonight hence it closing the show. He'll trick Steph into accepting a match against his wife, cue Yes chant to end Raw.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> She isn't underrated. *Overrated if anything*.


I don't see her getting praise like some of the other divas on her?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Jericho needs to switch back to tights. It looks like he's wearing my son's undies.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

The Steph/Bella thing is good (only really because of Steph's great heel work) but it being the main event is stupid.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but what an awful decision to end raw with Brie/Steph. Been a very good RAW as well.


"You complained online about the divas division meaning nothing and never closing a RAW again like Trish / Lita did in 2004, so we're gonna prove you wrong tonight, DAMN IT!" :vince5


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MEMS said:


> Any chance Nikki turns tonight?


*Doubt it. It'll probably happen at Summerslam. I want her to beat the living crap out of Brie. Save us from the cringeworthy acting.*


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Fissiks said:


> is Bryan supposed to make a surprise return?


Brie Bella the GOAT is finally returning tonight


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Legasee said:


> I don't see her getting praise like some of the other divas on her?


I see loads of comments saying she's "athletic" and "good in the ring" when the former may be true but the latter definitely isn't. Botches far too much.

Still can't believe Brie Bella is ending RAW.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but what an awful decision to end raw with Brie/Steph. Been a very good RAW as well.


That's prolly one of the only times I can be negative about something relating to tonight's RAW, but not overly negative like other negative assholes


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

:vince5 OK GUYS WE HAVE ROLLINS/JERICHO A FRESH MATCH WITH 2 CRAZY OVER SUPERSTARS - LETS CLOSE THE SHOW WITH BRIE BELLA


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

Kind of off topic, but I wish Sting would drop from the radters and beat the living shit out of each of the rosebuds.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Brie fucking Bella closing a fucking show out. A divas segment closing the fucking show out.


Are. You. Kidding.Me???

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm liking the Summer Slam theme song. :agree: Anybody else?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE is getting Lexus and BMW advertising now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

TheatricalEssence said:


> The Steph/Bella thing is good (only really because of Steph's great heel work) but it being the main event is stupid.


Yeah it makes no sense for them to end the show. Something crazy has to happen.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Giving away Y2J/Rollins for the first time on free TV is a bad move. It could be built up as big PPV match. Should be a dope match though.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

so they're advertising showing SummerSlam 98 on a network that already includes the library of all previous PPVs? :maury


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> There's a rumor that the Bellas like "scat". Don't know the legitimacy of it, though.




how do they feel about cleveland steamers? :hmm:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does the beginning of Seth's song sound like the beginning of CM Punk's old theme?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jericho v. Rollins!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

₵A$H®;37460625 said:


> *She's really athletic. Underrated is a understatement. *


:yum:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jericho vs Tyler Black is a dream match for me so Jericho vs Seth Rollins should be equally awesome...let's do this!!!!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)




----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

So random thought... Are a John Cena and Brock Lesnar ever gonna be on the same RAW before their match at Summerslam?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Does the beginning of Seth's song sound like the beginning of CM Punk's old theme?


Return confirmed.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

HHHbkDX said:


> Brie fucking Bella closing a fucking show out. A divas segment closing the fucking show out.
> 
> 
> Are. You. Kidding.Me???
> ...


And not even the best women in the segment... dat WWE logic.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wyatt brothers appear in 10.. 9... 8..


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

Does anybody else think that Seth Rollins isn't going to succussfully cash in/or cash in at all?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JBL is a fucking retard. Worse than Lawler.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Has a non Mcmahon female ever closed? Unless Cyndi Lauper did with hulk sometime back in the rock n wrestling days I dont think so. If a bella closes, thats what we are looking at.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Time for the only entertaining part of the show. Can't believe Steph/Brie is taking up the main event slot though :lol

Holy Jesus


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Has Jericho's speedo always lit up like his jacket or am I just (weirdly) noticing this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHHbkDX said:


> Brie fucking Bella closing a fucking show out. A divas segment closing the fucking show out.
> 
> 
> Are. You. Kidding.Me???
> ...


Trish vs Lita for the Women's Title
Lita vs Steph for the Women's Title

They say what's up.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Omfg JBL is by far the worst commentator in the world fuck.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> If you were paying attention, you'd know he wasn't there tonight :no:



I don't pay much attention to RAW tbh I just look at it sporadically


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TCcarnage said:


> So random thought... Are a John Cena and Brock Lesnar ever gonna be on the same RAW before their match at Summerslam?


They'll probably have a contract signing or a "face off" on the go home show. Cena's apparently not going to be there next week. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheARV0619 said:


> Does anybody else think that Seth Rollins isn't going to succussfully cash in/or cash in at all?


I think he has about a 5% chance of doing so.


Ohh Cole mentioned Ballyhoo!! Russo works for WWE now!!!
Totally confirmed!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

p862011 said:


> :yum:


Dat ass is seriously ridiculous. Goddamn... :kobedat


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> JBL is a fucking retard. Worse than Lawler.



He still does business with Fox News.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*This commentary fuckin sucks. Mute time.*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Was it Nikki Bella that said she felt divas could main event a PPV? And now this happens? WAT


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

TheARV0619 said:


> Does anybody else think that Seth Rollins isn't going to succussfully cash in/or cash in at all?


It'll be at mania when he cashes in on Reigns.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Trish vs Lita for the Women's Title
> Lita vs Steph for the Women's Title
> 
> They say what's up.


At least both of them were talented. One of these ladies is BRIE BELLA.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

"I wouldn't laugh at people getting hurt"

Seriously JBL shut the fuck up. It's wrestling.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What the hell is the commentary talking about


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Commentary getting hella awkward.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Has a non Mcmahon female ever closed? Unless Cyndi Lauper did with hulk sometime back in the rock n wrestling days I dont think so. If a bella closes, thats what we are looking at.


Trish/Lita


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

p862011 said:


> :yum:


*Omg :faint:*


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

This commentary is like being stabbed in the eye with a black rubber cock until it penetrates your grey matter


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

JBL really busting Cole's chops there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Trish vs Lita for the Women's Title
> Lita vs Steph for the Women's Title
> 
> They say what's up.


They do?

*How Y'ALL doin', Trish & Lita?* 










jk


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL at that high five.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

TheatricalEssence said:


> Return confirmed.


Some dirtsheet is gonna take this and run with it. :lel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Was it Nikki Bella that said she felt divas could main event a PPV? And now this happens? WAT


Yup. Being the hole that John Boy plugs on a nightly basis pretty much confirms that she'll Rise Above Smarks. :cena3


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

TheatricalEssence said:


> Giving away Y2J/Rollins for the first time on free TV is a bad move. It could be built up as big PPV match. Should be a dope match though.


Jericho is gone after the Wyatt program I believe.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Trish vs Lita for the Women's Title
> Lita vs Steph for the Women's Title
> 
> They say what's up.


Trish, Lita, and Steph are 3 of the most iconic female personalities in wrestling though and at the very least, at least those were title matches. 

Brie Bella ending a fuckin' show?? :maury

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Great commentary forever gone.


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

₵A$H®;37461897 said:


> *Omg :faint:*


I can't believe how some people prefer Aj Lee who has no ass over that beautiful booty 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Canelo said:


> This commentary is like being stabbed in the eye with a black rubber cock until it penetrates your grey matter


:austin3 What?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

alchecho said:


> I can't believe how some people prefer Aj Lee who has no ass over that beautiful booty
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It ain't always about the ass, man.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yup. Being the hole that John Boy plugs on a nightly basis pretty much confirms that she'll Rise Above Smarks. :cena3


She would of been Diva's champion at least 5 times by now if she asked Cena to pull strings.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Trish vs Lita for the Women's Title
> Lita vs Steph for the Women's Title
> 
> They say what's up.


*That was when they toke women's wrestling seriously.*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Trish vs Lita for the Women's Title
> Lita vs Steph for the Women's Title
> 
> They say what's up.


Those matches were actually worth watching though


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

p862011 said:


> :yum:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> :austin3 What?


Just let it go man. Let it go lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Is someone really trying to justify Brie fucking Bella ending the show by comparing it to Trish/Lita? :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Seth using old school heel tactics


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Xevoz said:


> Is someone really trying to justify Brie fucking Bella ending the show by comparing it to Trish/Lita? :lol


I think the point is that the person who called it into question basically made it seem like no Diva segment should be ending the show. It was a counterpoint, not a comparison.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jericho pls go back to tights. 




And maybe grow out the hair long again


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

₵A$H®;37462145 said:


> *That was when they toke women's wrestling seriously.*



Probably because people didn't shit on the segments back then before they even happened


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Wrestlemania 31.
> 
> Randy Orton vs. the Announce Table in a last man standing match! Book it!!
> :vince$


Wrong, it'll be Orton in a handicap match vs the announce table and the monitors.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Seth with that heel psychology.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm guessing they're gonna dump crap on Steph. Well, that's what I took from that segment. She said something about tasting crap. :toomanykobes


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone see that douche kid who keeps holding the sign of his name every time the camera is his way? People behind him have to be annoyed.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Man Chris Jericho is a high flyer


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat bump tho.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

When was the last time someone was pinned by a crossbody?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheMenace said:


> Wrong, it'll be Orton in a handicap match vs the announce table and the monitors.


Ohh shit you're right!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

alchecho said:


> I can't believe how some people prefer Aj Lee who has no ass over that beautiful booty
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Maybe some don't find that ass worth anything? Personally it is a turn off for me. I like toned over "round" i think is what people try to call that. You like it fine, but not everyone does.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Anyone see that douche kid who keeps holding the sign of his name every time the camera is his way? People behind him have to be annoyed.


I guess you could say the people behind him can't see :cool2


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

What is with this sudden focus on the divas? This will be 5 divas segments tonight. That's nice for the women involved I guess, but I don't really understand why all of a sudden it's like in the forefront. Kind of out of nowhere.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Raw has had 6 Matches (including this one) and 3 of them had a combined time of under 5mins


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Scrafty said:


> When was the last time someone was pinned by a crossbody?



Whenever Brodus Clay last won a match I suppose


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow that land Rollins just did was amazing!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Anyone see that douche kid who keeps holding the sign of his name every time the camera is his way? People behind him have to be annoyed.


I hate fuckers that do that. Reminds me of the kid who held up a fucking sign on RAW event I went to in June. 

I wished I could be security to snatch his sign. There were a lot of sign snatching going on that night too, manly those who had CM Punk signs.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Christ, Rollins made that codebreaker look brutal.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

MID-AIR CODEBREAKER :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Super code breaker! Here comes Wyatts!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Called it!!

Like it was a great shock..


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

If Jericho was in better shape these two could have a moty. Great codebreaker.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

FOLLOW THE BUZZZZAAAAAAARDS!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That codebreaker was sick. Rollins with a beautiful sell.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheMenace said:


> Wrong, it'll be Orton in a handicap match vs the announce table and the monitors.


Gauntlet

Randy Orton vs. announce tables, monitors, wooden tables, ladders, chairs, kendo sticks, fire extinguishers, General Manager laptop, Finlay's shillelagh, CM Punk's water bottle, Undertaker's urn, and whatever else feels like running in.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

World's Best said:


> A HALF HOUR FOR ROLLINS/JOBBICHO?
> 
> Please let it be so. Unfortunately I expect fuckery halfway through, and The authority and Nikki having the last 15 minutes.
> 
> :sadpanda



...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

cl_theo said:


> She would of been Diva's champion at least 5 times by now if she asked Cena to pull strings.


Two reasons that would likely never happen:

1) She and Brie have each been champ once already
2) Plugging her doesn't necessarily mean loving her (and thus furthering her career) :cena5


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ring the damn bell ref!


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Man, Rollins is just a thrill to watch.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

He's coming


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

ugh wyatt is just the same old shit


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

jcmmnx said:


> If Jericho was in better shape these two could have a moty. Great codebreaker.


The match was really good while it lasted.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Stephanie the main event LMFAO


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn this crowd. They've been good tonight.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Brie Bella in the last segment? Whu???


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Diva Segment recap to open the show, Diva Segment to end the show.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Generic Wyatt beatdown...

Damn they gotta do something to make this feud more interesting very soon or Wyatts gonna lose steam.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Not gonna lie. Steph looks baaaad tonight. :kobedat


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

No Ambrose


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

That lesnar vs Cena promo on sky ffs :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That was a damn good match while it lasted. 

Steph/Brie in the main even tho? :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Great, Wyatt 3 on 1 beatdown #49,391

Would it kill unCreative to actually give him something original to do? That character is just too far advanced for those idiots to use properly.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I can not believe Brie Bella of all people is ending a Raw episode!! :cuss:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

So Ambrose isn't even on Raw at all then?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Daniel Bryan returns tonight and will be in Brie's corner at Summerslam (Triple H will be in Steph's). Calling that shit now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE is using old 90s style advertising with that CENA vs LESNAR spot.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

That Lesnar/Cena add I just saw over here on my TV was weird considering we can't legally purchase the network


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Daniel Bryan returns tonight and will be in Brie's corner at Summerslam (Triple H will be in Steph's). Calling that shit now.


That probably is going to happen. I can imagine the pop Bryan will get.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> He's coming


Sting debuting during a divas segment. That's something WWE WOULD do. :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Would rather see a Rollins/Y2J program than Wyatt/Y2J...


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm glad Del Rio was not here tonight. It sucks Ambrose couldn't be there though. And Sheamus still has the flu and RVD still has glaucoma?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> So Ambrose isn't even on Raw at all then?


He's locked in his car trunk. Can't get out.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Calling it, somehow, Daniel Bryan and the burglary will be mentioned and Stephanie will announce she played a role in it


----------



## HeelTID (Apr 15, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> So Ambrose isn't even on Raw at all then?


Learn to fucking read.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Where the fuck is Ambrose.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I completely forgot there was still this shit to deal with


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

almostfamous said:


> So Ambrose isn't even on Raw at all then?


Ambrose is doing promotional work tonight and will not be on RAW, however hell be on Main Event tomorrow night vs Del Rio


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Might be completely wrong, but I think DB is returning tonight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

mattheel said:


> The match was really good while it lasted.


Agreed, Jericho was sucking a little wind though. You can see these two have chemistry. I still think Rollins has a very high HBK like ceiling as a singles worker.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

This Xbox ad is the worst. Way to ruin an awesome speech MS.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

wow how can something like a Daniel Bryan return be kept under wraps?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

dylster88 said:


> Calling it, somehow, Daniel Bryan and the burglary will be mentioned and Stephanie will announce she played a role in it


Yeah she met the burglars while she was in jail and hired them. After they made toilet wine and gave each other jailhouse tats though


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> So Ambrose isn't even on Raw at all then?


Promotional Tour for WWE. He'll be back on Smackdown.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The Bellas are getting a main event slot? Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck me.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That codebreaker to Rollins was epic ! The Wyatts are becoming a little stale at the moment


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

That Brock/Cena promo was pretty good. The build-up video package should be like Rock/Brock with clips of them working out. Showing Cena doing cable crossovers is a good start.

I'm usually negative about WWE nowadays but Raw has been good tonight. Heyman/Cena segment, Cena/Cesaro match, Steph/HHH/Jericho segment, Orton beating the fuck out of Reigns, Rollins/Jericho and hopefully the main event segment is at least good, which I hope for with Steph being on it.

But where the fuck is Sheamus?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Redzero said:


> Where the fuck is Ambrose.


When they showed the graphic for Main Event, Cole said Ambrose was away doing a WWE promo event but would be back tomorrow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a badass codebreaker :banderas Great selling by rollins as well.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> That Lesnar/Cena add I just saw over here on my TV was weird considering we can't legally purchase the network


Maybe they're planning to release the network globally before Summerslam?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Man, I love Wyatt, but all his feuds follow the same god damn formula...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is that the Smackdown! theme song? It sucks!

Bring back the 1999 classic.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Queendom


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bawse ass bitch.*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Should I just turn off Raw for this ending?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Brie hits Steph and gets arrested.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I hope Nikki turns heel. Something. Make it worthwhile.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They're not seriously going to make the "burglary" into a storyline, right?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Tbh, Brie & Steph closing RAW > Roman Reigns standing tall to end RAW.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Payback

"Last month"

:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Only A+ superstars main-event like Stephanie which is clearly not Jericho and Rollins they're solid B+s though.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

connormurphy13 said:


> Generic Wyatt beatdown...
> 
> Damn they gotta do something to make this feud more interesting very soon or Wyatts gonna lose steam.


If they lose any more steam they're going to replace 3MB.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I like this game... Will Ambrose be in the main event segment?

Steph vs Brie I Quit match book it


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Why couldn't they do this on total divas?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Where the fuck is this segment going?


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

u cant fire me

I QUUIIIERREETT

BIIIIIAIITCH


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

travesty that Brie is main eventing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

₵A$H®;37463273 said:


> *I hope Nikki turns heel. Something. Make it worthwhile.*





HHHbkDX said:


> They're not seriously going to make the "burglary" into a storyline, right?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*pleads the 5th*


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Divas angle finishing off raw :jordan5 Cena to help Nikki :jaydamn


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

They are really ending RAW with this shit?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh wow Brie vs Steph is the main event LOL

UM they don't understand that your mom hit a fan and that is why she was arrested and that their mom is a bully and got what she deserved.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

connormurphy13 said:


> Payback
> 
> "Last month"
> 
> :lol


Was June 1. It's July 28. So...


----------



## rick1027 (May 1, 2012)

i kind of wish bray hasnt of interfered in the jericho match i was really getting inot the match and wanted to know who would have won legit


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alright shut up already and bring Brie out.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Not really digging this story line.....


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Please bring on Brock

I'll pay.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

They really have to do something big to warrant this shit closing the show...

Last week, they closed the show with a promo and it worked. It seems now that they are getting carried away with it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it terrible I'm laughing at this when she talks about her kids?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So she quit WWE yet still gets her theme song played?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Brie with dat Roman Reigns intro.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well that was awkward


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

This RAW was fantastic and now this happens. I really hope there's an interesting surprise coming here. End of the night? Damn.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Brie with dat Shield entrance.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

First world problems.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww man :lol Here we go!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Can Brock just F5 them both?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm stunned that this shit is closing the show. :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

That reaction though.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:bean


Pronk25 said:


> They are really ending RAW with this shit?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

rick1027 said:


> i kind of wish bray hasnt of interfered in the jericho match i was really getting inot the match and wanted to know who would have won legit


Yeah. But obviously, they were not going to let either one of those dudes lose.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Brie using "Bitch" makes me cringe so much. Fuck, just go away.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Jesus christ, Brie is absolutely awful on the mic


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Does Brie know an insult that is not bitch?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Man they are really milking having Brie say "bitch" all the time aren't they.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I would die to hear Lesnar's music hit and just have him kill this whole segment. *


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Is bitch the only word Brie knows?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is this going to be Bries gimmick now calling people bitches?


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Dat acting by Brie. Dem expressions. Dat charisma. Dat punchline


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> So she quit WWE yet still gets her theme song played?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sounds so forced when she says bitch


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So Brie's new gimmick is just to call Steph a bitch every episode?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That acting.
Dat inflection.

Jesus :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Not really digging this story line.....


It's because it has no teeth. Just a feud piggybacking off of D Bry's success. Like when the Big Show was given Bryan's spot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bries acting................................. fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Are we gonna here Bitch anymore tonight?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Brie really can't do this whole promo thing.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

God Brie sucks!


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Someone needs to tell Brie that screaming the last word of every sentence does not make you a good actor.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Bitch is Brie's catchphrase now? Put that shit on a t-shirt.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

This is fucking crap


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Brie's actually doing pretty good. Her delivery has been quite smooth.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Plan to make Brie over:

1) Have her feud with Steph
2) Call her a bitch and / or any variation of which ad infinitum
3) ????
4) PROFIT :vince$


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rich BETCH!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Steph booking herself to take the spotlight again

Sigh 
Feels like 2001 again


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol Bitch, crap, and hell

The Bella's with those potty mouths


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> Jesus christ, Brie is absolutely awful on the mic


Daniel Bryan would disagree.
She does a great job on his mic.


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

All she did was slap somebody. Holy shit. This is definitely blown way out of proportion. It's only been a week. And if her kids are at camp how can they have kids over for playdates? When are Stephanie and Triple H at home?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But you quit, though.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brie has been watching Jesse Pinkman too much.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Brie is terrible on the mic.


You want your job back? But...but...YOU quit.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Holy fuck Brie is so cringe worthy


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

So Big Show... I mean Brie just wants her job back.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Didn't Brie slap Stephanie before all this crap? Why doesn't she just press charges too?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So now Brie doesn't care about how they screwed over Bryan anymore. Nice.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

No No No No


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Awkward cringeworthy Bella mic work never disappoints


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This is some shit right here.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

"I wan't my job back"

OH NO SHE DIDN'T.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Brie's actually doing pretty good. Her delivery has been quite smooth.


You what?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone saying Brie is cutting a crap promo is retarded.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

:lol at one Bella being enough.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

they're really ending raw with this


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So she quits then demands her job back fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Amber B said:


> But you quit, though.


Stop using logic!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A MATCH


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Amber B said:


> But you quit, though.



She quit, now wants her job back. 

Like, the object was to get out of an abusive environment to prove a point.

Now she's going back, because....?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Naw the wwe should get rid of both bella's.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Jesus christ, Brie is absolutely awful on the mic


come on, can you name any female in the WWE right now good on the mic?

They all are mediocre.


----------



## mlb32001 (May 26, 2007)

Christ. This sucks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ugggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this is so terrible......


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I called this about 60 pages ago. So predictable.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

God this match is going to blow.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is utter tragic


----------



## CripplerKing (Oct 18, 2013)

A divas segment is closing out the show. I mean, y'all can piss and moan and say no one cares all you want, but that's pretty cool.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

World's Best said:


>


It's better than Big Show hacking live feed into RAW


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Anyone saying Brie is cutting a crap promo is retarded.


:side: are you serious?? wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Heel turn foreshadowed


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

I cant figure out why Im supposed to care... and my god Brie Bellas acting is awful


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Riveting stuff right here.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHERE BROCK AT


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> So she quits then demands her job back fpalm


Stop using logic...this is WWE


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Say what you want, but the crowd is totally into this right now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

A total divas spectacular. See now I'm curious what the hell that is.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I would pay for Brie to stop talking.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> So now Brie doesn't care about how they screwed over Bryan anymore. Nice.



#WWELOGIC


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Make the kickoff show and get rid of this ridiculous storyline.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Didn't Brie slap Stephanie before all this crap? Why doesn't she just press charges too?


She was under contract as a WWE talent.
Where as Brie was a fan when Steph slapped her .


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brie is over :|


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Anyone saying Brie is cutting a crap promo is retarded.


You're so saying this because you're a Bryan mark :lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Holy shit this sucks


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stad said:


> I called this about 60 pages ago. So predictable.



Or you read dirtsheets a month ago


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Brie's voice is probably the only one in the divas division other than Lana that isn't grating on the ears. I can listen to her talk just fine.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Boy! I didn't see that coming. :side:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Brie's actually doing pretty good. Her delivery has been quite smooth.


:maury You have to be joking...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep. Great Promo. just went to the "see you in court" line again...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

...BITCH!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Steph vs Dixie book it.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> So she quits then demands her job back fpalm


Literally said the exact same thing. Makes no sense lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I 100% blame Daniel Bryan and the IWC for this shit. 100%


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

A JR BBQ Sauce wrestling match.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

How is the fucking crowd into this?!?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CripplerKing (Oct 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Say what you want, but the crowd is totally into this right now.


No, shut up, fire all the divas. No one cares about titty wrestling.


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

Next Brie wants a main event shot at WM31 against Trish


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Steph knows how to talk on the mic. Them mcmahons


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

WrestleMestle said:


> Boy! I didn't see that coming. :side:


I did


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> So she quits then demands her job back fpalm


She quit because they were trying to screw over her husband and strip his title.
She wouldn't have quit if they were not doing that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*I... I don't know what to say about this :lmao*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jesus, both their acting is so awful. :lmao at this segment.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is main eventing Raw. :lmao

Just accept the challenge and get it over with.

:lmao @ that acting by Steph.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

"I'll see you in court" count: 3


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

This is awful.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Stop this please!!!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Seriously. If the main event is solely announcing their match, they fucked up bad.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jesus Steph, see her in court then, Your Lawyers are WAY better than Brie's I am sure


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Waffelz said:


> You're so saying this because you're a Bryan mark :lmao


Nope thought she was deplorable in those crap segments with Kane earlier this year, but this has been a smooth promo with fine delivery. Don't know what all of you are on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph's gonna push her off the rope.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Somebody needs to get smacked in the face...like NOW!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

At least Steph is showing Brie how to act... but how in the hell is ME material? It's a midcard SUmmerslam match at best.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CripplerKing said:


> No, shut up, fire all the divas. No one cares about titty wrestling.



Actually, the only thing they do care about is "titty wrestling" tbh. The rest is bunk.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

God if I have to hear 'alright I'll see you in court' one more time....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

they went overtime for this


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> How is the fucking crowd into this?!?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


people have a different opinion than you, shocking


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWW :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> She quit because they were trying to screw over her husband and strip his title.
> She wouldn't have quit if they were not doing that.


And you think they won't screw Bryan when he comes back? That's stupid logic.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

It could be a mildy entertaining match. I would rather it be on a RAW though.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

DAT FUCKING SLAP


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King lookin at dat ass.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Stephs voice breaking


----------



## Toilet Paper Roll (Jul 5, 2014)

Brie's delivery is about as smooth as sandpaper with shards of glass glued to them.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Nioce.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao
:lmao


The fucking best :lmao


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh Steph, truly the master, truly!
The rest are mere peasants to her greatness.
:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh god Steph you wonderful woman


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## CripplerKing (Oct 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> She quit because they were trying to screw over her husband and strip his title.
> She wouldn't have quit if they were not doing that.


No, shut up, though. This makes no sense and is awful. It's so shitty, they're not over. Anyone cheering is brain dead.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad Steph did that. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karl Marx (Apr 17, 2014)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh god I love Steph


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :banderas :wall :sodone STEPH DA QUEEN


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

GOOD LORD THIS WAS THE WORST RAW EVER


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Steph is awesome! bahahahaah


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steph with dat Boss Ass Bitch Slap. :clap


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Steph +1!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, I don't care much for Brie or Steph, but I'm hyped as hell for some reason.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is turrible.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

God I love The BIllion Dollar Princess


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

CATFIGHT CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATFIGHT


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Can't deny, the crowd is crazy about it though... :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Steph GOAT. That made this segment worth it.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Why was this the last segment of the show again?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There's Jamie Noble. Dude was mad underrated.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

idk how you guys don't find this hilarious. this is gold :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> I did


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lel This is hilarious!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> And you think they won't screw Bryan when he comes back? That's stupid logic.


Bryan doesn't have the title anymore. Its perfectly sound logic. Sounds like you don't like logic.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Stephanie :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

LMAO the demon Steph has been unleashed.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I bow to you Stephanie, I bow. You are going to be as amazing as your father.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so Brie and Steph got into a brawl and Steph beat that ass. Then Brie had to jump back for the cheap shot.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

"LET ME...GOOOOOOOOO"

"LET ME....GOOOO...OOOOOOO


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jamie Noble in the closing segment. :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

finley


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

WHAT A WAY TO END RAW MAGGLE!! STEPHANIE AND BRIE BELLA, THIS IS LIKE BRET HART VS SHAWN MICHAELS, ROCK VS STONE COLD!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol

A new low for wrestling.


----------



## The Texas Hammer (Jan 31, 2014)

Jamie Noble has been on TV more times in the past month than he has in the previous 5 years. ROFL


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

:mark: :mark: Epic main event segment tonight by Brie and Steph :clap


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A wild Jamie Noble, Finlay and Joey Mercury appeared!


----------



## CripplerKing (Oct 18, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> And you think they won't screw Bryan when he comes back? That's stupid logic.


Well, with that logic, no one should ever do anything, because the Authority is always going to win. Just give up, kids. Great lesson.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

:haha at this segment between Steph and Brie.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brie > Ambrose


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I wish that just once when Jamie Noble comes out to break up a fight his pants accidentally get pulled down to reveal he's wearing cutoff jean shorts.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What a shambles. Why the fuck did they do this?


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

This raw really sucked.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TV-14 has returned.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

These mofos actually got the job done. Great end to Raw and more importantly, I'm pumped for the match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

We just went fully B movie so bad it's good territory... though why the fuck that was ME still is beyond me. Midcard at best...


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Jamie Noble chants lol


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Steph done got the crowd chanting yes for her. :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Really? This is awesome chant....


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Did Brie Bella just knock over 2 grown men? Fucking hell. I hope Steph beats the dog shit out of her.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jamie noble chants


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Steph's a brilliant heel. Just awesome.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

RAW ending on a Jaime Noble chant!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

This is awesome chants! JESUS.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

THIS ISN'T AWESOME.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That is a bitchin ass jacket Brie has on. I need someone to id it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JAMIE NOBLE!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

WWE security barrlelled over by a 100lb woman.... Ugh. Appreciate the 'This is awful' chants though.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

You're my bitch

:steph


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"You're mine, bitch!"

Stephanie is just the greatest.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh god Steph just made the feud interesting in ONE MOVE


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

LoL INSTEAD OF THE CROWD GETTING INTO bRIE/Steph match they are chanting Jamie Noble! LoL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikki bella heel turn at SS.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

'this is awesom' chants *facepalm*


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

JAMIE NOBLE CHANT TO CLOSE RAW IN 2014


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at avoiding swearing so much and then flipping the script and dropping bitch as much as hoes drop panties.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WHERE'S JOEY STYLES WHEN YOU NEED HIM?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

kanechampion said:


> This raw really sucked.


:rock5


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bryan doesn't have the title anymore. Its perfectly sound logic. Sounds like you don't like logic.


Ok. So you're telling me the Authority did not screw Bryan even before he won the title or that they won't try their hardest to prevent that from happening again? K den.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Steph owning a bitch.:banderas


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Funny thing is, I enjoyed that ending.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

lol at the Jamie noble chant


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*That was one hell of an ending MAGGLE! :jbl*


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Pretty sure it was "JAMIE NOBLE!" actually.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

that was pretty awesome


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL were those "Jamie Noble" chants?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Aww man.....that was great!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Brie > Austin


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

those stupid motherfuckers chanting jamie noble ruined the segment


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

"this is awful" chants haha


edit: apparently not


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Best. Raw. Ever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why are people getting mad at this, people bitch they don't make good diva story lines and now we have two and people are bitching.
These two storylines are better than anything in the diva division since Kharma.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

LOL!!!!!!! "JAMIE NOBLE" chants to close out the show!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fun Raw overall and funny way to end Raw.

Wonder where Malenko was. He's usually the agent to come out with Finlay and Noble. Instead we got bald Mercury. :lol


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

should have closed with Orton/Reigns..


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

yup fuck the haters that was freaking awesome
:steph


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Main event of SummerSlam finally set

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Let this sink for a second: Jamie Noble and Finlay just closed out a RAW.

I think I can die happy now. :duck


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Lmfao holy shit this was gold


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

they were chanting jamie noble not this is awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Raw ends with "Jamie Noble" chants.

That has to be a first.


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jamie Noble chant hahaha


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You know what this Authority group is severely lacking? Stooges. 

Noble, Finlay and Mercury need to start doing some Briso/Patterson type shit. That'd be hilarious.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The funniest thing is Brie selling that slap. ohh man :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I miss Jamie Noble. Fucking back injury had to retire him. Fucking BS. Seeing Finlay was awesome too. And Joey Mercury as well.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait...was that seriously a Jamie Noble chant? 
And it closed the show? :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW WAS GOAT 10/10


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Now wait, was the crowd saying at the end there "This is awesome", "This is awful" or "Jamie Noble"? I'm so confused...


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Have Jamie Noble chants ever closed out any show lol


----------



## mlb32001 (May 26, 2007)

It's time for more Jamie Noble.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Greatest fucking segment I've ever seen. Shades of Austin/McMahon.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikki turns heel on Brie at Summerslam


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:steph carried that segment. Also lol at the Jamie Noble chants.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> TV-14 has returned.


There always has to be one of these guys, each week lol...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Funny thing is, I enjoyed that ending.


So did I, still chuckling as we speak, and booker bein booker in the post show!
:booklel


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

WTF? MAIN EVENT WAS A PROMO? WITH BRIE WHO CANT EVEN TALK ON THE MIC? WTF? 

STEPHS EGO MUST'VE MADE HER PUT THAT AS THE MAIN EVENT, SHOULD'VE HAPPENED AT 9:35.

AND GOOD GOD BRIE'S PANTS WERE TERRIBLE


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If only Mike Awesome was still alive to hear the "This is Awesome" chants.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Let this sink for a second: Jamie Noble and Finlay just closed out a RAW.
> 
> I think I can die happy now. :duck



Well if you look at it that way :maury 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mkdisciple (Jun 22, 2005)

Seriously that was the main event of Raw?


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I marked for the Jamie Noble chants.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good closing segment (didn't belong in the main event spot though) and a good RAW overall.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

Wow that ended up being a fucking awesome segment.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Id compare this episode to WCW, but I think id be doing WCW a disservice


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

lol imagine if steph vs brie was the main event at SS :banderas


----------



## CripplerKing (Oct 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why are people getting mad at this, people bitch they don't make good diva story lines and now we have two and people are bitching.
> These two storylines are better than anything in the diva division since Kharma.


Like I said, awful, cyclical, borderline misogynistic logic in this motherfucker. 

"UGH, WHY DON'T THEY EVER DO STORYLINES FOR THE DIVAS? WHY DON'T THEY ACT LIKE THEY MATTER?" 

WWE books THREE SIMULTANEOUS STORYLINES FOR THE DIVAS. 

"UGH, WHY DO THEY SPEND SO MUCH TIME ON THE DIVAS? THEY'RE AWFUL. THEY DON'T MATTER UNLESS THEY'RE SUCKING MY DICK."


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Feuds that need profanity and brawls requiring security interference never have any, yet this does? Hmm.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Nikki turns heel on Brie at Summerslam


*Lol yup. It's all over the wall. *


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

p862011 said:


> yup fuck the haters that was freaking awesome
> :steph


Agreed, I really enjoyed that segment. I was shocked they saved it for last but it was pretty cool. I really hope they have Stephanie do some awful things to Brie or Nikki to build the feud for an awesome trailer to play before the match. I wouldn't be surprised if Nikki turned heel though and costs Brie the match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm gonna make you my bitch


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Now wait, was the crowd saying at the end there "This is awesome", "This is awful" or "Jamie Noble"? I'm so confused...


PRobably all three... that crowd was probably sloshed at that point.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Incredible RAW. Cannot believe the women closed the show.

Stephanie remains the greatest female character of all time.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

One calls the other a bitch then the other says something with bitch in there then bitch is said some more bitch here bitch there everywhere a bitch bitch

Then they wrestle at SummerSlam. What a feud!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Brie should get arrested for abusing our ears after that fucking dire promo


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I dunno, though it was a decent RAW. Needed more Ambrose, though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Ok. So you're telling me the Authority did not screw Bryan even before he won the title or that they won't try their hardest to prevent that from happening again? K den.


If anything is stupid was the storyline of HHH saying he would fire Brie if he didn't give up the title.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It probably closed the show of RAW, but usually those watching live my get a dark main event match. 

I remember the night The Shield broke up, John Cena came out and challenged Bray Wyatt and they fought to close out the night.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm gonna make you my bitch


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> Nikki turns heel on Brie at Summerslam


Setting up the WM31


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Let this sink for a second: Jamie Noble and Finlay just closed out a RAW.
> 
> I think I can die happy now. :duck


Close enough huh! :ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lel Backstage Pass all censored, jfc.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

We're gonna have some of this at Summerslam:










Only....more PG version lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

liked the segment, but it didnt need to close.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The promo from Brie was so bad. I can't believe some folk were saying it was good. Absolute madness.

This is fine in the middle of RAW, but your Main Event? Brie Bella only the fourth WOmen to close a show, is she? Let that sink in.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

"This is awful"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I dunno, though it was a decent RAW. Needed more Ambrose, though.



Needed some Ambrose I would say


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jamie Noble should have went in to business for himself and put someone in the Trailer Hitch.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Wait...was that seriously a Jamie Noble chant?
> And it closed the show? :lmao


Yup!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

I dont think Steph vs Brie should main event SS but maybe be the 2nd main event


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

There's more stories in the Divas division than the entire mid-card.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

If youre complaining about tonights RAW then just stop watching altogether.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a bad bitch :durant3


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Jakall said:


> "This is awful"
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They were actually saying Jamie Noble.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

evilshade said:


> I dont think Steph vs Brie should main event SS but maybe be the 2nd main event


Joking right?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

If there was anyone else in Steph's role that segment would have flopped really hard. 

The billion dollar princess proving once again why she's GOAT


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Where in the blue fuck was Ambrose? By far the most entertaining guy in the company right now just kept off TV? WHAT???


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Right_To_Censor said:


> There's more stories in the Divas division than the entire mid-card.


Let 'em live, I say!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> If youre complaining about tonights RAW then just stop watching altogether.


I agree totally. Great RAW. But you know you're gonna have them ones....."WORST RAW OF ALL TIME, NEVER WATCHING THE WWE AGAIN" *tunes in next week*


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

two diva matches at SS. Oh God help us :cry


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

I want Stephanie to make me her bitch


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

evilshade said:


> I dont think Steph vs Brie should main event SS but maybe be the 2nd main event


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

cookiepuss said:


> If there was anyone else in Steph's role that segment would have flopped really hard.
> 
> The billion dollar proving once again why she's GOAT


And it still was more "this is so awful... but I'm laughing so hard". I think the only reason it's working on any level is Steph can troll and be a bitch and well, they are flinging the word bitch around like crazy. People are just eating up hearing some cursing again.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Right_To_Censor said:


> There's more stories in the Divas division than the entire mid-card.


:lol

*Hilarious and sad at the same time...*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> What a bad bitch :durant3


:lmao

We need a compilation of Steph slaps gifs


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

People not realize history repeating itself

Good raw
Steph can go die


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

That brawl seriously had me gasping for air. Shades of the Lesnar/Cena brawl from 2012. They had to hold Brie back otherwise she was gonna snatch a bitch's wig. Chile, my heart is palpitating, my eyes are dilated, blood pressure is increasing, palms are sweaty and my mouth is dry like the desert. I think imma need CPR.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


>


:lel *omg*


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

nothingucansay said:


> two diva matches at SS. Oh God help us :cry


Three* Cameron vs Naomi :dance


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> RAW ending on a Jaime Noble chant!


That's Jaime by god Noble to you. Dude was seriously great in his ROH run.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I turned off my television a few seconds after the Bellas music started playing so if anyone ever gets a clip or video of the Jamie Noble chants, please share.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MrAxew said:


> Three* Cameron vs Naomi :dance


They going on the preshow...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> We need a compilation of Steph slaps gifs











































































Not a slap but....


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> And it still was more "this is so awful... but I'm laughing so hard". I think the only reason it's working on any level is Steph can troll and be a bitch and well, they are flinging the word bitch around like crazy. People are just eating up hearing some cursing again.


There are some people who pop for curse words whether what they're watching is entertaining or not, but there's no denying that Stephanie saved that segment.


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

MrAxew said:


> Three* Cameron vs Naomi :dance


That's a lot of bathroom breaks. WWE must think that our bladders are really small :kermit


----------



## CripplerKing (Oct 18, 2013)

nothingucansay said:


> That's a lot of bathroom breaks. WWE must think that our bladders are really small :kermit


Or, hey, crazy thought, maybe they're trying to get you invested in women's matches by having stories and buildup to them. 

Christ, why do I even bother?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Sums it up nicely


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Raw was actually pretty good. All the Summerslam feuds got decent promo time. The actual matches were meh with the exception of Cena/Cesaro which was definitely above average. 

No idea why Steph/Brie actually main evented the show but it was refreshing in a way. It was good old fashioned trash tv. 

Finally we got Reigns looking vulnerable as well after weeks of looking like Superman. Orton did a great job in that segment. 

Solid 7/10 show where the promos were better than the in-ring action for a change. Nearly forgot.. That Cena/Heyman promo was a great way to start the show. Cena was great for a change. If only he could be that ''passionate'' when working with the younger guys instead of going for the comedy schtick.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

nothingucansay said:


> That's a lot of bathroom breaks. WWE must think that our bladders are really small :kermit


The bathroom break logic makes very little sense. Why not go during commercials?:side:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Apart from that shambolic lady Brie Bella ending the show, I rather enjoyed RAW.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I agree totally. Great RAW. But you know you're gonna have them ones....."WORST RAW OF ALL TIME, NEVER WATCHING THE WWE AGAIN" *tunes in next week*


Maybe that'll get the pieces of shit that are bitching and complaining all the time out of this forum.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

May I just reiterate for the jury... RAW IN 2014 JUST ENDED WITH A JAMIE NOBLE CHANT!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> The bathroom break logic makes very little sense. Why not go during commercials?:side:


Because it's funny cause fans don't want to see women wrestle, they wanna see them take each other's clothes off. Teehee.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good ass show overall.


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

Loved that ending angle, and I'm usually pretty critical of WWE. Makes me excited to see that match in person. Last Divas angle that interested me this much was Trish/Mickie or Trish/Lita.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not going to hate on the last segment, b/c it was decent. But the Orton beat down on Reigns should've closed the show IMO


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

...lol I really REALLY hope Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury are the new Patterson & Brisco to HHH's Vince!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> Not a slap but....


*Holy shit. This kinda freaked me out :lol*


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

₵A$H®;37467745 said:


> *Holy shit. This kinda freaked me out :lol*


I know......and barely any changes were made


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

your next wwe champion!!!!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

The hell was thw song playing when they were showing the summerslam matchups?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

cookiepuss said:


> There are some people who pop for curse words whether what they're watching is entertaining or not, but there's no denying that Stephanie saved that segment.


O I agree. Steph saved it... evertime Brie opened her mouth I was just going "please Steph, slap that bitch's mouth shut and save us all!". She can't act or talk at all. Though found it funny when she did the crowd really turned on Brie quickly.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Just realized Sheamus wasn't on Raw tonight. Granted, a lot of the IWC doesn't like him, but it's pretty strange that he wasn't on. Anything I should know?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Looking forward to Steph vs. Brie more than Cena vs. Lesnar and that's saying a lot given how great their ER 2012 match was.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JuxGiant said:


> Just realized Sheamus wasn't on Raw tonight. Granted, a lot of the IWC doesn't like him, but it's pretty strange that he wasn't on. Anything I should know?


He had a flu last week and it also looks like he's visiting Ireland atm.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Hopefully she wears this for her match: :ex:


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I'm not going to hate on the last segment, b/c it was decent. But the Orton beat down on Reigns should've closed the show IMO
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I agree with this. Orton's beatdown of Reigns was amazing.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Pretty damn solid RAW tonight! Quite a few matches to rewatch tomorrow including Cena/Cesaro and Orton/Reigns. Steph and Brie closing out the show kicked @$$ and was a nice change of pace imho.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

p862011 said:


> your next wwe champion!!!!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...More_on_Brie_Bella_and_Stephanie_McMahon.html



> - Mikel sent word that after tonight's WWE RAW in Houston went off the air, officials escorted Stephanie McMahon and Brie Bella to the back, separately. Brie got a big pop from the crowd on her way out.
> 
> Tonight's dark main event saw Big Show and Dean Ambrose defeat Seth Rollins and Bray Wyatt. Erick Rowan and Luke Harper were at ringside. Show and Ambrose won after Show chokeslammed Wyatt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

*Cena's Promo: Excellent and heartfelt. Even though he was saying the same old shit and getting cheap pops, you could actually feel the emotion this time instead of having him no sell Lesnar and tell corny jokes.

Cena vs. Cesaro: Great match of PPV caliber with an awesome finish. Gave Cesaro some well needed momentum when just a few hours ago we thought his career was over.

AJ vs. Paige: Paige is getting slightly better on the microphone. She no longer comes off as an awkward tone deaf girl. Her material sucks, but I guess that's what they've given her to work with. AJ got her revenge, it could've been better, but I'll take it.

Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth: :shiiit.... Hilarious way to end "The Streak." No one expected this, and Bo got to show a more vicious side to remind the crowd that they're supposed to be booing him.

Jericho/Stephanie/HHH Segment: Nostalgia out the ass. Brought me back to 2000 and gave me goosebumps. All that was missing were the breast jokes.

Reigns vs. Orton: Thank God Orton saved us from another Kane match. He gave Reigns an overdue asswhooping, brought back the vicious Viper personality we all love, but still struggles against his #1 foe; the announce table. 

Jericho vs. Rollins: Great match, screwjob finish was obvious. Rollins hasn't been pinned in 2014 and there's no way they're letting Jericho break the streak. Progressed storyline while still making all involved parties look strong. 

Stephanie vs. Brie: Brie's acting is still awful but Steph saved this segment tonight. I actually bought her crying act and thought she'd be playing a chicken shit heel. Good thing she slapped the piss out of Brie and started a catfight. Both girls got their licks in and the crowd chanted for Jamie Noble. 

I'm giving RAW a 9 tonight. The only thing that could have made it better is a Lesnar and Cena brawl.

Rate the show on a scale of 1-10 and tell me what was your favorite segment.


Legend:

1-3: Russo would have NEVER booked this shit.
4-7: Kevin Nash has the pencil.
8-9: Ruthless Aggression
10: Attitude Era*


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Hopefully she wears this for her match: :ex:


With her breasts being the way they are today?!

:ann1


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

Not the best Raw IMO, but definitely not bad at all! I thought it helped elevate many of the Summerslam matches to take place, and it made the PPV more watchable!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

An OK Raw but nothing to write home about.

Some decent matches; Rollins/Jericho, Cena/Cesaro, the 6 man tag.

Memorable moments include Bo's streak ending, Jericho's segment, Orton's assault on Reigns, Steph slap, and of course the Jamie Noble chants.

I'm really glad that the Rusev/Swagger feud wasn't dropped.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

Gonna give it a solid 8/10. Wrestling standpoint, Cesaro-Cena aside, it was kind of iffy but everything else was pretty outstanding.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

8/10 for me. Solid RAW, decent balance between filler and legitimate storyline development, and didn't drag on or bore me.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

double post


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

Around 8 but would have been higher if we got Wyatt promo, Rollons/Ambrose interaction and not Brie in the main event.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*



Jack Thwagger said:


> 8/10 for me. Solid RAW, decent balance between filler and legitimate storyline development, and didn't drag on or bore me.


*
Just remembered I met you while making one of these.

Funny how the actual Russo is doing RAW reviews now :lol*


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

It was on it's way to being a 7 or an 8 for me, then Brie and Stephanie forget that there were children in the audience, so I'll give it a 6.9


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

The fact that you only spoke on the major segments of the show makes it sound better than it was. All the "well, that happened" stuff brings it down for me, and somehow I'm still not invested in Brie/Steph. It did drag towards the end. I'm going with a 5.

My favorite was the Rollins/Jericho match.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Stephanie and Brie closed Raw tonight? Jesus fucking christ fpalm Then on thursday when the network number comes out they'll fire a bunch of people and wonder why the number is so low. Gotta sell those subscriptions with everyone's dream match! I mean who wouldn't love to pay 60 bucks to watch that shit...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> The fact that you only spoke on the major segments of the show makes it sound better than it was. All the "well, that happened" stuff brings it down for me, and somehow I'm still not invested in Brie/Steph. It did drag towards the end. I'm going with a 5.


*
Well, talk about the filler and horseshit. You know I don't endorse circle jerks, so let me have it. Tell me what sucked about the show.

I would have liked them to go deeper into the Nation V2 storyline and add more members, but it wasn't detrimental enough to lower the rating.*


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

Even shit like Fandango/Diego had a meaning to it with Layla/Summer taunting him.


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

8. My favorite moment was by far when Steph gave Brie that surprise slap and said she was gonna be her bitch. Ugh that was just amazing tbh.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*

Believe that.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*

Dat thread title doe.


----------



## ab51194 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*

English?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*

Yes I loved it as an ending. Although I may be biased.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wait.. Ambrose was in the fucking dark match? THis fucking company really is trying to damped his rise because he isn't the chosen one... fucking bullshit.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*

Given that it was the only segment to received a "this is awesome" chant, I'm failing to see how the OP would be wrong in his conclusion.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*

Was the best Raw ending in a while.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*

Roman Reigns should have speared Steph and stood tall to end Raw


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*

Personally I thought that was the worst close to the show this year. Even worse than the one when Cena and Orton had their brawl outside and Orton got away in the car.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*

You're trying way too hard at this point. And this is coming from someone who doesn't really care one way or the other about Regins.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*



Callisto said:


> Given that it was the only segment to received a "this is awesome" chant, I'm failing to see how the OP would be wrong in his conclusion.


everything gets a this is awesome chant lol


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow - Damien Sandow continues to make chicken salad out of chicken shit, but even as a heel, he's a lot more endearing than Adam Rose, whom I can't stand. It was a nothing match and helped nobody.

Diego vs. Fandango - Again, there's nothing that was gained from this. It may be leading somewhere but it's not interesting enough (yet) that it can keep going like this without development. El Torito's antics and Layla's gyrating were the positives.

Goldust and Stardust Segment - Cody's getting more into his role by the week, but where does it lead? It just seems to be recycling itself. Why are these two men not Dustin and Cody Rhodes at this point?

Natalya and Naomi vs. Alicia Fox and Cameron - The match was meh and could've been accomplished with just the two feuding involved. This is a feud that does not deserve a PPV slot so there should be some way to blow it off. The sooner the better.

Ziggler and The Usos vs. Rybaxel and Miz - The wrestling was okay, but I would've liked to have seen development upon the supposed Rybaxel split. And why are these people teamed up?

Bo Dallas vs. R-Truth - I did enjoy this. Unlike most, I don't have a problem with Bo getting his streak broken by R-Truth. Little surprises like that are always nice.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

9/10. Raw has been awesome lately and tonight was no exception. I loved the Orton beatdown on Reigns, the Cena/Cesaro match, and the Brie/Steph segment.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

Solid Raw for me. Great Cena promo, great Cena Match, and nearly everything else was great. The only thing stopping me from giving it a full score was the HORRIBLE way they ended Bo Dallas' streak. :HA


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> ...lol I really REALLY hope Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury are the new Patterson & Brisco to HHH's Vince!


ha ha yea i wanna hear another jaime noble promo


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

Needed more Kof-E. 6/10 :heyman4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Adam Rose vs. Damien Sandow - Damien Sandow continues to make chicken salad out of chicken shit, but even as a heel, he's a lot more endearing than Adam Rose, whom I can't stand. It was a nothing match and helped nobody.
> 
> Diego vs. Fandango - Again, there's nothing that was gained from this. It may be leading somewhere but it's not interesting enough (yet) that it can keep going like this without development. El Torito's antics and Layla's gyrating were the positives.
> 
> ...


*1. Correct
2. Fandango jobbing to jobbers is hilarious. Seems like they're trying to portray him being on a downward spiral with an eventual recovery. 
3. Agreed. Sick of these segments. It's been 5 weeks of the same shit, stop it. Give them a match already. And no, not squashing Rybaxel again so they can split.
4. We talked about this in the Paige thread. Throwing Divas in these random clusterfuck matches just makes people run to the bathroom. That's why putting all the girls in tag teams is bad for business.
5. Agreed. It's just a lazy way to do the same match without doing the same match.
6. :bo*


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

These two work perfectly as faces and WWE has managed to do it without turning them into goofy, smiling idiots. Nice.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*

It was better than anything Cena or Reigns have been involved in in the last 10 years


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

9/10 in my view, two great RAWS in a row and I am PUMPED for Summerslam.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

8/10
Only things that really bothered me was lack of Nation 2.0 development, the waste of a roster spot known as Adam Rose and Stephanie/Brie main eventing (it was a great segment don't get me wrong but I don't feel it should have closed RAW)


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

3/10. Cena/Heyman's promo, Rose and Brie/Steph were the only things watching.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*



Londrick said:


> 3/10. Cena/Heyman's promo, Rose and Brie/Steph were the only things watching.


*You didn't want to give Nash the pencil? I'm disappointed unk3*


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

8 out of 10 very solid Raw so that means next week will take a step back


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait Ambrose was in the Dark Main Event? OH HELL TO THE FUCKING NO. UTTER PISS TAKE.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*



Marston said:


> It was better than anything Cena or Reigns have been involved in in the last 10 years


:faint: and you're serious too


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

I HOPE,PRAY,BEG,PLEAD 

you ALL use common sense and don't buy the wwe network/renew you're subscription. The second wwe get the network subscriptions to the number they want the product will go back to being crap. 

Why do you think they saved lesnar for summerslam because the subscriptions are all coming to an end and wwe needs you to rebuy it

please,please don't give wwe what they want lets make them sweat a bit first


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

Nothing but high marks from me. Cena's promo pretty much made Raw for me. Lesnar/Cena III is being set up phenomenally.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*



The Reigns Train said:


> *4. We talked about this in the Paige thread. Throwing Divas in these random clusterfuck matches just makes people run to the bathroom. That's why putting all the girls in tag teams is bad for business.*


I imagine that you're referring to one of the visions that I put forward for the aftermath of AJ vs. Paige. There are two main problems with that comparison.

1 - Character development. Natalya is a giddy Hart. Naomi's a chick who doesn't like Cameron. Cameron's a chick who doesn't like Naomi and can't wrestle. Alicia Fox is a heel. What I fantasy planned out had a lot more meaning behind it.

2 - Action. The Shield's tag team matches with Evolution and the Wyatts and other people were pandemonium. This match was not. More carnage and a faster pace would help exponentially increase interest in Divas wrestling.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> These two work perfectly as faces and WWE has managed to do it without turning them into goofy, smiling idiots. Nice.


i was gonna agree wit you til i noticed you're a full time jack swagger stan/mark


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

JAMIE NOBLE! my favorite part of the whole night.....at the very end


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

XLNC04 said:


> i was gonna agree wit you til i noticed you're a full time jack swagger stan/mark


So you think her statement is correct but because of who she cheers for you're not going to agree with her?
Did I get that right? RIP logic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I imagine that you're referring to one of the visions that I put forward for the aftermath of AJ vs. Paige. There are two main problems with that comparison.
> 
> 1 - Character development. Natalya is a giddy Hart. Naomi's a chick who doesn't like Cameron. Cameron's a chick who doesn't like Naomi and can't wrestle. Alicia Fox is a heel. What I fantasy planned out had a lot more meaning behind it.
> 
> 2 - Action. The Shield's tag team matches with Evolution and the Wyatts and other people were pandemonium. This match was not. More carnage and a faster pace would help exponentially increase interest in Divas wrestling.


*But you know damn well this has no chance in hell of happening. They'll get 5 minutes AT BEST. There's no time for extensive character development. Someone will always be overshadowed








*


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Good show, I LOV IT MAGGLE.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

How does a fired entertainer (Brie Bella) get entrance music?!


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Steph and Brie were better than any. Raw Reigns closed since being a singles.*

The thread title is what you get from iOS auto correct


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

₵A$H®;37465369 said:


> *That was one hell of an ending MAGGLE! :jbl*


:lmao this makes me laugh every time, specially when u read it in jbl's voice


----------



## ajbrad (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*

Didn't think this RAW was all that special. 

Cena promo: Thought it was a great way to start off the show, lots of emotion in his promo.
Cena vs Cesaro: Cena was a little sloppy, but overall it was a really good opening match.
Paige and AJ promo: Got bored and left the room for snacks in all honesty.
HHH and Jericho promo: Entertaining, pretty good segment.
6 man tag: Decent, nothing special.
Bo Dallas vs R-Truth: Glad he lost the streak, it allowed him to remind the fans that he is a heel.
Rusev and Lana promo: All it accomplished was a nice pop for Swagger.
Rose vs Sandow: Waste of time.
Orton and Reigns segment: Good and very entertaining, saved us from seeing Kane (thank god), but Orton and Reigns doesn't really interest me at all.
Diego and Fandango: Filler, not much to say.
Stardust and Goldsut promo: Meaningless promo.
Divas match: Nothing special.
Rollins vs Jericho: Good match, knew it wouldn't be a clean finish. 
Stephanie and Brie segment: Bad way to end the show, fued doesn't at all interest me.

Overall I would give it a 6 because of the Cena promo, Cena and Cesaro match, HHH and Jericho promo, Orton and Reigns segment, and Jericho and Rollins match.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Rate Tonight's RAW (July 28th, 2014)*



The Reigns Train said:


> *But you know damn well this has no chance in hell of happening. They'll get 5 minutes AT BEST. There's no time for extensive character development. Someone will always be overshadowed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of women main evented RAW tonight, though.

And... it's best for business. :hunter

Right?

RIGHT?

*RIGHT?*

:batista3


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Did I hear that correctly? 

Jamie Noble chants?!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

JAMIE NOBLE BOY! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

I loved the opening segment. Heyman was gold, as always. Cena was gold. As much as it pains some people to admit, Cena is such a good all-around performer. Can't wait for Lesnar vs Cena. 

Loved Cesaro getting some much-needed momentum in a good match against Cena. Finish was obvious, but an enjoyable match. 

AJ and Paige was meh. Paige is improving on the microphone though. AJ's already really good.

Loved the Jericho and Authority segment. How can one not like Y2J?

The 6 man tag match was decent and glad Ziggler got the pin, but I was expecting more from the new Big E/Kofi/Woods stable. Either way, the tag team division is on its way up.

Not upset with Truth ending Dallas's streak. Wasn't going to be a memorable streak anyway, a nice little surprise, and Dallas is more and more of a heel. 

Also loved the Orton beatdown on Reigns. Really needed this to make the feud much more important, interesting, and believable. Reigns coming out on top every week would lead to no excitement for a match at Summerslam. Orton was so awesome tonight. Interested in Kane and what's up with him at the PPV. 

I want to see Goldust and Stardust in the ring already! I like the whole Stardust thing and Goldust has always been compelling. Let's get them in a tag title match soon.

WWE has done an amazing job to make me interested in Steph vs Brie. Stephanie was so great tonight. 

I'd be more excited in the Rusev and Swagger feud if I felt Swagger had a chance.

Jericho vs Rollins was a good match between two of my faves. I thought Jericho might've had a slim chance of getting a clean win, but knew that it was going to end with a DQ all along. Expecting Jericho to get the better of Wyatt next Raw. 

Overall, I give it an 8. Some awesome moments, some meh moments.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

I got a chuckle at Cena saying he's there every week, he must think people forgot he was absent last week filming a movie.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

I am watching Bruce Blitz and he said only 34 minutes of wrestling was on the first 120 minutes. (with only 17 minutes on TV) I think that is crazy. What is the point of even calling it "sports entertainment" if the sport is only 30% of the show?

Besides that point: Great show. I liked John Cena vs Paul Heyman the most.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

darksideon said:


> I got a chuckle at Cena saying he's there every week, he must think people forgot he was absent last week filming a movie.


I hear John Cena saying he is "always on time"(multiple times actually) but I recall him showing up out of the parking lot 10 minutes before RAW ended about 6 months ago in his feud with Orton. I think Cena has a bad memory.
(Also, do we know who the get-away driver is?)


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

People are hard to please nowadays. I'm not entirely sure what people are bitching about anymore. This Raw was fantastic. Good matches, some great promos, and a classic Y2J/HHH segment. The only things missing were Ambrose and Brock.

Second of all, as much shit as I give Cena, that was the best promo he's cut in close to three years. Too bad he doesn't always try that hard.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Was it just me, or did Raw tonight have a different feel to it? I just felt that everything (besides Sandow/Rose & Diego/Fandango) had an enormous amount of passion behind it; passion that hasn't been shown off in years. I really do like it, hoping there's more of that to come.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I always knew Stephanie was the true alpha bitch. Showing Brie how it's done. :lol


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Paul Heyman succeded to make Cena the underdog(victim) yet again :wall


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Of all the people for Bo to lose to... R-fucking-Truth?

Jesus.

And how many times are we going to see Rose vs. Sandow?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Stephanie McMahon once again the best part about the show for the millionth time. The woman is fucking killing it. Steph/Brie > Cena/Lesnar. 

:trips5

Brilliant Raw. This RTSS has been pretty fucking great so far.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Average show tonight. Enjoyed the opening promo with Cena and Heyman. Lots of emotion there. And Cena's match against Cesaro was pretty good with nice spots. Paige and AJ's promo was not bad. Still hate that Paige finally gets mic time after AJ returns. Enjoyed the HHH and Jericho promo as it brought back memories of their old promos. 6-man tag match was alright. Not sure where it's leading. Orton coming out to attack Roman Reigns was needed big time. Was tired of seeing Reigns being looking like Superman. Rollins/Jericho match, glad it ended with no winner. The final segment with Stephanie/Brie Bella was good. Stephanie being an awesome heel works here as she's at her best. Things I didn't like were the Sandow/Rose segment, Diego/Fandango, Divas tag match, and the Rhodes Brothers still not wrestling. Makes me wonder if they film their segments all at once.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Opening promo was entertaining. Opening match surprised me... i was expecting a 5 minute squash.. yet they gave us near falls and longer match than any of us anticipated... and Cesaro was made look strong, Cena needed to do his AA from ropes to get the win.

loved the Jericho/HHH segment.

I stopped watching the RAW after Jericho's match ended, wasn't too keen on the whole Stephanie/Brie segment.. watched it later from youtube and all i gotta say is that is Stephanie stupid? Why did she need to be repeated like zillion times that she'l drop the charges if she gets the match. Never thought i'd see Bella segment close RAW either...


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Average Raw. Too many replays as usual, and they ended the show on Brie Bella? Don't they know that people like me skip all the Diva crap? There was so much diva crap in this show I only watched 2/3rds of it. I'm not 13. If I wanted to watch hot girls jumping around I have better sources for that stuff.

Good segments in the Cena/Cesaro match and Rusev/Swagger feud is progressing well. Bo Dallas losing was interesting and will clearly result in Bo beating Truth at SS. I can't say too much positive for the rest. One highlight for last week was the Kofi/Big E/Woods angle which didn't progress at all tonight.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Bo Wyatt said:


> Paul Heyman succeded to make Cena the underdog(victim) yet again :wall




..So what? this is one battle he AIN'T gonna overcome, Lesnar is walking away with that title. Make no mistake...HHH doesn't even want the belt on Cena, but the fact that Punk/Bryan are not around and the fact he doesn't have many bonafide proven drawing talent means he pretty much had to put the belt back on him, this is why he is trying to build stars like Reigns/Wyatt/Rollins etc so quick it's because he has been looking past Cena for some time now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

XLNC04 said:


> i was gonna agree wit you til i noticed you're a full time jack swagger stan/mark


Like it makes a difference? Where is your logic here?

Do you say that to Bryan/Punk/Ziggler/Cesaro marks when they make a valid point as well? fpalm

Regardless, my point stands and is valid. Zeb/Swagger are proof you can have someone turn babyface and not turn them into a stupid, over-the-top goofy SOB like just about 95% of the faces in the past 5 years.



Selfdestructo said:


> Average Raw. Too many replays as usual, and they ended the show on Brie Bella? Don't they know that people like me skip all the Diva crap? There was so much diva crap in this show I only watched 2/3rds of it. I'm not 13. If I wanted to watch hot girls jumping around I have better sources for that stuff.
> 
> Good segments in the Cena/Cesaro match and *Rusev/Swagger feud is progressing well.* Bo Dallas losing was interesting and will clearly result in Bo beating Truth at SS. I can't say too much positive for the rest. One highlight for last week was the Kofi/Big E/Woods angle which didn't progress at all tonight.


I think tonight proved that we're getting a flag match for sure.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Thought it was pretty awful, with a few exceptions, cesaro match, orton beatdown were good, rest was cheesy/unwatchable or in the case of brie bella, both.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

those usa chants were nice when Swagger/Rusev were around. Crowd seemed hot for that feud.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Say what you want, but the crowd is totally into this right now.


They were applauding for George W. Bush as well.


----------



## rodzilla (Dec 23, 2009)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> They were applauding for George W. Bush as well.


Bush's home state, what did you expect? However I and a bunch of others in my section were booing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> They were applauding for George W. Bush as well.


It's *Texas. * George Bush's home state. fpalm


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Knocks said:


> Of all the people for Bo to lose to... R-fucking-Truth?


I haven't watched Raw yet but wat? They gave Bo's streak to R-Truth? .... Wat? in the blue hell ...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Reaper said:


> I haven't watched Raw yet but wat? They gave Bo's streak to R-Truth? .... Wat? in the blue hell ...


It's pretty genius actually, because he's gonna go right back to claiming he's the real deal/saying others can be like him if they bolieve.. even after losing to Truth. My delusional meter is gonna go off the charts!!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Jericho looks like he found Ra's Al Ghul's Lazarus pit.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Good stuff from Orton this week. Loved the RKO on the table and then going back for a second one after the table didn't break. Haven't seen Orton do something evil in ages.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> It's pretty genius actually, because he's gonna go right back to claiming he's the real deal/saying others can be like him if they bolieve.. even after losing to Truth. My delusional meter is gonna go off the charts!!


I hope that's where they go with this. I'm just afraid that that means they've given up on the gimmick already ...


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Reaper said:


> I hope that's where they go with this. I'm just afraid that that means they've given up on the gimmick already ...


Not at all. I think it means he'll Bo-lieve and beat R-Truth. Bo Dallas needed to lose. R-Truth is the perfect person to gain an accolade by wining but ultimately lose at SS.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bo had to lose to go on to a meaningful storyline with someone. Whether that should be Truth or not is open to interpenetration.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Great Raw, seriously STACKED start of the show. Strong promos to start, Great match between Cena/Cesaro, good segment between AJ/Paige, Trips being hilarious as always (Y)

Stephanie GOATING it up in the main event segment (Y) That fucking slap :mark:

Swags got a good reception too, i'm liking him as face, something i never thought i'd admit.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Great RAW last night. Stephanie stole the show, so much fucking talent. DA Queen! 

Raw closing out with women was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Was that a "This is awful" or "Jamie Noble" chant at the end of Raw??


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I Came To Play said:


> Was that a "This is awful" or "Jamie Noble" chant at the end of Raw??


*Jamie Noble.*


----------



## jordaro2002 (Sep 6, 2006)

I was a big fan of serious Cena vs. Cesaro. MOTN for sure. Also enjoyed watching Bo lose. Now we get to see some depth to his character. Also excited for the Woods, Big E, Kofi alliance because I can't predict where it's going. I am not sure whether they are faces or heels either, and I can't wait to find out. Stephanie vs Brie right now is better than it has any right to be. I see why they're doing it this way; it keeps the Bryan vs. Authority angle semi relevant until Bryan returns. 

Overall, this was a decent showing of Raw. 7/10


----------



## jordaro2002 (Sep 6, 2006)

On a side note, I am not a fan of the order of matches lately. I think the WWE has decided to start the last few shows with main event caliber matches, but it throws off the anticipation for the 3rd hour. I can't buy Jericho/Rollins and Stephanie / Brie as a proper way to close a show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Fans need to really stop chanting CM Punk at AJ Lee its gotten annoying now


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Can't believe some people are calling this a great show...I mean its good that you like it but there was literally more time spent on commercials than wrestling...0/10


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I liked how Raw started, but when I realized that the Steph/Bella thing was going to end the show, my interest plummeted.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

What a very entertaining Raw! Almost all of it was great. I especially loved Stephanie's role on the show, the always has been a great heel persona, but that last segment was so good . "Begging" towards Brie, at the end Brie agrees, then Steph turns back to Steph and makes Brie her b****. Awesome Raw.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That episode was pure garbage. More commercial time than actual wrestling time, some Total Divas/Kardashian shit in the main event slot and a bunch of other trash segments I couldn't care less for.

Just not fucking good enough.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

No Ambrose.....


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

- Cesaro/Cena was good but so is every Cesaro match that is given a decent amount of time.

- I'm glad Ziggler is winning again. I wish the Miz would get fired. He is god awful. An unathletic twat pretending to be a wrestler. I'd rather watch David Oiltunga 

- Jericho/Rollins was good until the lame ass Wyatt beat down. Is Bray EVER going to do anything original? Sorry, no matter how cool the gimmick is, it is worthless if he's just going to use STANDARD HEEL TACTICS

- AJ/Paige was decent, I guess. Both were good on the stick. 

- I want Naomi to start crushing Divas left and right. Build her up to be the next challenger for when AJ/Paige settle their feud (and it better be Paige)

-Steph/Brie: Just get this shit off of my TV


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The ideal situation for Steph/Brie at Summerslam is to have Kharma come out and destroy them both, after all they have unfinished business and i don't see Steph actually wrestling


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Fans need to really stop chanting CM Punk at AJ Lee its gotten annoying now


Completely agree. She's good at what she does and her and Paige have both been pretty good in their feud. I usually just skip the Divas segments but I'd watch those two wrestle.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I really find Steph cute when she displays stress and fear facially speaking.

I really loved it that Jericho came out out to Hunter and Steph in the way he did, kinda reminds me of the old days:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

During the tag match with Ziggler (and others), closer to the end, what was Michael Cole laughing about? He said something like 'caught in the middle rope'. Was it something that camera missed?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> Fans need to really stop chanting CM Punk at AJ Lee its gotten annoying now


This, this... and this.

It's so disrespectful and absolutely pointless. This isn't the new 'boring' chant that some have said. It's no coincidence it's happening every time his wife steps inside the ring. I hope the fuckwits chanting his name realise that being disrespectful to his wife isn't exactly going to be something he appreciates. If anything they'll piss him off and any return (that I very much doubt anyway) he could make gets less & less likely.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> This, this... and this.
> 
> It's so disrespectful and absolutely pointless. This isn't the new 'boring' chant that some have said. It's no coincidence it's happening every time his wife steps inside the ring. I hope the fuckwits chanting his name realise that being disrespectful to his wife isn't exactly going to be something he appreciates. If anything they'll piss him off and any return (that I very much doubt anyway) he could make gets less & less likely.


It was mildy amusing at first but now its like annoying because we KNOW AJ is with the guy so why keep banging on about it? Surely it annoys AJ who probably gets tired of it. You don't hear fans chanting for Sable at Bork Lazer do you


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Horrible programming and anyone who likes it has never seen anything worthwhile to compare it to.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Totally forgot about one thing I thought was fanastic.
HHH's fake laugh after Jericho started to sing "Bad Boys, Bad Boys..." :lmao 
It was so fucking awesome.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

I still don't see anything special in Roman Reigns. Cesaro/Cena was excellent, further solidifying Cesaro as a Main Eventer. I also enjoyed watching Jericho go back and forth with Trips/Steph. It was not only nostalgic, but nice to see Jericho doing something with another main eventer. Ever since Jericho returned, it's been him with upstarts: Fandango, Wyatt, Ryback. I would so be down for a Jericho/HHH feud.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

roadkill_ said:


> Horrible programming and anyone who likes it has never seen anything worthwhile to compare it to.


yeah, i've been surprised to read mostly positive comments about raw. it wasn't horrible, but i wouldn't call it good. typical mediocre stuff they usually do.


----------



## John Cena TheChamp (Mar 19, 2014)

John Cena's promo was great! Even SCSA praised him!


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

I have to admit, that Reigns beatdown was inspired. I enjoyed that.



> "Never again. Never again boy....never again."


Wouldn't mind seeing that happen to Bo Dallas as well, but he's a heel, such a shame.


----------

